# Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the UK)



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

:lol awesome, I always did enjoy Fandango's theme music, don't think it will reach #1.


----------



## Mr. Jericho (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

Bought my copy, let's do this


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

You people just got money to throw around like that? and dont give me that "its just a dollar" crap. I dont know about yall, but i live in a low income household. cant be wasting dollars like that. it could be the difference if we gon eat today. yall crazy


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

Would love to see it get number 1, probably impossible to get it number 1 though. I will buy it.


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



The Stratusfactor said:


> Would love to see it get number 1, probably impossible to get it number 1 though. I will buy it.


I wonder if wwe would actually get behind this...THEN it would make #1


----------



## Itzvan (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

I bought it. Would be hilarious if it got to number one.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

auto-tune it and it will go platinum :lol


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

Bought, and now playing.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



Chi Town Punk said:


> You people just got money to throw around like that? and dont give me that "its just a dollar" crap. I dont know about yall, but i live in a low income household. cant be wasting dollars like that. it could be the difference if we gon eat today. yall crazy


Its a dollar and its our money. fandanGO away.





TeamBrickie


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



Chi Town Punk said:


> You people just got money to throw around like that? and dont give me that "its just a dollar" crap. I dont know about yall, but i live in a low income household. cant be wasting dollars like that. it could be the difference if we gon eat today. yall crazy


I dunno if this is a joke or not it's either really funny or quite touching


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

Can you send a link to the chart?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

Jim Johnston needs to goto Hall of Fame asap.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

Not gonna buy it but if it reaches #1 that would be incredible.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

DUR-DEH DUH-DEH DO-DEH DUR-HEH....Best part of wrestlemania for him that help got him over is Those 20 something women dancing for him...alot of them look really hot.. :clap


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

Thanks for the heads-up, just bought mine. And yes, Jim Johnston has been the WWE X-Factor for so many years.


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



Shazayum said:


> Not gonna buy it but if it reaches #1 that would be incredible.



Hey bro, you could share the itunes link with people you know who love wrestling ,that way it costs nothing and you help!


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm not going to fork over a dollar but if it actually makes it to number one that'd be awesome.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



doinktheclowns said:


> Its a dollar and its our money. GO away.


As long as it doesn't get too popular...
:HHH


----------



## ArcaneGlory (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

Right now, I see it's ranked #1 out of Jim Johnston's music.  But, how did you see where it is ranked overall? The only thing I can find is the iTunes top 100 songs chart. :/


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

Well if a almost 20 year old song can get to number 1 in the uk charts because they sang it for the first time since 1994, then anything is possible.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Get-Ready-Rhumble-19-years-releasing-it.html


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



O Fenômeno said:


> As long as it doesn't get too popular...
> :HHH


:clap haha


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

I have £1 in my PayPal account...BRB.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

lol @ iTunes trolling everyone by only playing the good part in the last possible second of the previw.


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

interesting... i might buy it


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

Downloading as I speak. This theme is goat. Plain and simple.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

I've been whistling it all day so I went and bought it


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

If this happens, WWE can't wait to tell everyone on next Raw how one of their theme songs REACHED #1 ON ITUNES ABOVE EVERY SONG. WHICH IS MORE THAN MILLIONS OF SONGS. OURS WAS #1


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

^Shit, they won't wait 'til RAW, they'll edit it into the Smackdown bumper before Friday. 

But this whole thing reminds me of how Rick Astley got power-voted as MTV's greatest artist of all time thanks to the Rock-Rolling phenomenon.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



SerapisLiber said:


> ^Shit, they won't wait 'til RAW, they'll edit it into the Smackdown bumper before Friday.
> 
> But this whole thing reminds me of how Rick Astley got power-voted as MTV's greatest artist of all time thanks to the Rock-Rolling phenomenon.


YES YES YES


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

Its actually charting in the US iTunes overall... 
380. Jim Johnston - WWE: ChaChaLaLa (Fandango)


http://livepopbars.com/lpb1024.php


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

Wow... Just wow.


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



hazuki said:


> Its actually
> 380. Jim Johnston - WWE: ChaChaLaLa (Fandango)
> 
> On Overall charts
> http://livepopbars.com/lpb1024.php


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BHdFTLwCEAAkfg5.png:large


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

someone should set up a facebook and twitter group. They managed to get bird is the word to christmas number 1.


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

108 now!


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Buying tomorrow as in work at mo  


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

It's at number 104 in the UK. Should it reach the top 40, it would have to be played on all the chart shows on the radio :lmao


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



Aaro said:


> 108 now!


Can you not just send us a link so we can search for it our selves and keep track on it.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



Aaro said:


> 108 now!


That's the UK chart. On US iTunes, hes #380 overall.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

Actually a good song... bought it!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

This is awesome. I don't actually have an iTunes account but I'd be on that if I was


----------



## Lee_TheLAW (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

Bought! Hopefully it makes the Top 40 here in the UK. (Also Fandango draws, this is my first post in a couple of years and all because of FAN.DAN.GOOOOO! haha)


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

Yep, just bought.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



Bloodbath said:


> It's at number 104 in the UK. Should it reach the top 40, it would have to be played on all the chart shows on the radio :lmao


yes yes yes i want them to be like like and now the Number 1 song Is Fannnnnnnnnnn Dannnnnnnn Gooooo


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

Buying it with leftover gift card money.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

Damn, I just got it off of Amazon instead of Itunes this morning before any of this went down. will have have to get it again I guess :lol


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

UK Soundtrack charts:










Got it off twitter (I don't have an account though), seems to doing pretty well.


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



Apex said:


> UK Soundtrack charts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




holy crap is that legit O_O


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



Aaro said:


> holy crap is that legit O_O


It is currently showing #8 on this

Apple chart Page

Though that maybe behind, hard to say.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



Bloodbath said:


> It's at number 104 in the UK. Should it reach the top 40, it would have to be played on all the chart shows on the radio :lmao


I'd love that, all the 13 year old girls sitting there thinking what the fuck is a Fandango?


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

I'm in the UK. It's number 3 in soundtracks from inside itunes.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



Raging Eboue said:


> I'd love that, all the 13 year old girls sitting there thinking what the fuck is a Fandango?


 this might get UK a PPV if it hits number 1


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



RaneGaming said:


> this might get UK a PPV if it hits number 1


lets hope not


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

Its number 5 already on the top 10 of Jim Johnsons list.
Unless I read it wrong it maybe #1 on JJ's list in the UK


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

holy crap this is amazing! The rest of the world should be downloading as much as us =p This could legit get #1


----------



## Kane_Undertaker (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I can just imagine radio one.... and now fannnnnn daaaannnnn goooooo


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I'm in. Had to reset my apple password. New workout song.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Someone should make a meme/dance and make it go viral like Gangam Style and Harlem Shake.


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Bought it. I hope it gets #1 in UK. 

It's disgusting Judy Garland is, people are so disrespectful over Maggie Thatcher. 
Woman has a family, stuff like that isn't funny. Mostly just kids who weren't even alive during her reign.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



Chi Town Punk said:


> You people just got money to throw around like that? and dont give me that "its just a dollar" crap. I dont know about yall, but i live in a low income household. cant be wasting dollars like that. it could be the difference if we gon eat today. yall crazy


My ****a you broke lol?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



Chi Town Punk said:


> You people just got money to throw around like that? and dont give me that "its just a dollar" crap. I dont know about yall, but i live in a low income household. cant be wasting dollars like that. it could be the difference if we gon eat today. yall crazy


Yeah how do we afford a dollar.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



Chi Town Punk said:


> You people just got money to throw around like that? and dont give me that "its just a dollar" crap. I dont know about yall, but i live in a low income household. cant be wasting dollars like that. it could be the difference if we gon eat today. yall crazy


... he said before heading to 7-Eleven for a pack of cigs.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



AliiV said:


> Bought it. I hope it gets #1 in UK.
> 
> It's disgusting Judy Garland is, people are so disrespectful over Maggie Thatcher.
> Woman has a family, stuff like that isn't funny. Mostly just kids who weren't even alive during her reign.


She also ruined the whole north of the UK, so go and take a flying fuck to yourself.

Back on topic...

FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN... DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN... GOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



AliiV said:


> Bought it. I hope it gets #1 in UK.
> 
> It's disgusting Judy Garland is, people are so disrespectful over Maggie Thatcher.
> Woman has a family, stuff like that isn't funny. Mostly just kids who weren't even alive during her reign.


That woman fucked over so many of our families, it's the least she deserves. Not going to get into that here though.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

LOL I would laugh so much if it did but I hope it gets into the top 40


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Just being in the Top 100 is an accomplishment.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



Apex said:


> UK Soundtrack charts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Wizard of Oz song is #1 over there across the pond right now? Because of Thatcher!? :lmao :lmao 

This is pretty awesome how fast this is going. If WWE gets whiff of it, who knows, they might promote it. You know how much they like being number 1 on relatively inconsequential internet sites and whatnot.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Lol at it being in the top 10 in the UK. That's awesome.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



dan the marino said:


> The Wizard of Oz song is #1 over there across the pond right now? Because of Thatcher!? :lmao :lmao
> 
> This is pretty awesome how fast this is going. If WWE gets whiff of it, who knows, they might promote it. You know how much they like being number 1 on relatively inconsequential internet sites and whatnot.


:lol

Everything about this shit is comedy..Hope it gets 1.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



dan the marino said:


> The Wizard of Oz song is #1 over there across the pond right now? Because of Thatcher!? :lmao :lmao
> 
> This is pretty awesome how fast this is going. If WWE gets whiff of it, who knows, they might promote it. You know how much they like being number 1 on relatively inconsequential internet sites and whatnot.


Oh they have to know, just look on twitter under #fandangorevolution its kinda wild!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Fandango ‏@WWEFandango 

pic.twitter.com/3G0E2MFfmm

HE'S BEHIND US


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

this is bad... all it does is encourage vince and his bad ideas.

im not a fandango hater by any means but i dont need vince thinking he still knows what hes doing


----------



## ArcaneGlory (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

In _soundtrack_ songs here in the U.S., it's showing up #11....


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

:lmao

This is awesome, need to get it into the top 40 for at least a day, can you imagine this on the Radio


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

How much you want to bet next week on Raw for "Did you know" it will say something about Fandango's ChaChaLaLa was in the top 10 on iTunes charts


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



The Stratusfactor said:


> How much you want to bet next on Raw for "Did you know" it will say something about Fandango's ChaChaLaLa was in the top 10 on iTunes charts


This.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



VanDam1 said:


> this is bad... all it does is encourage vince and his bad ideas.
> 
> im not a fandango hater by any means but i dont need vince thinking he still knows what hes doing


think there is quite a few people in the world that might like to have a word with you :lol


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Fuck me this is too funny :lol

Thank god the WWE is in London in a few weeks, hopefully the momentum of the #FandangoRevolution can be maintained!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



The Stratusfactor said:


> How much you want to bet next on Raw for "Did you know" it will say something about Fandango's ChaChaLaLa was in the top 10 on iTunes charts


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Like the fandango itunes fanpage!!!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lets-Get-Fandangos-theme-To-1-On-Itunes/637209839629496?ref=hl


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Now while everyone is having so much fun, don't forget to thank Y2J


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



VanDam1 said:


> this is bad... all it does is encourage vince and his bad ideas.
> 
> im not a fandango hater by any means but i dont need vince thinking he still knows what hes doing


:vince


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



Chi Town Punk said:


> You people just got money to throw around like that? and dont give me that "its just a dollar" crap. I dont know about yall, but i live in a low income household. cant be wasting dollars like that. it could be the difference if we gon eat today. yall crazy


:batista3 :StephenA2


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*

Fandango is behind us, i'm sure if some other wwe guys retweet it it'd be at #1 in no time. No one is as loyal as wrestling fans


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Jim Johnston, you devil! You've done it again! 
ChaChaLaLa just randomly popped in my head about 20 minutes ago.

A smashing hit! - according to ManiacMichaelMyers. 
"Delightfully infectious" -raves ManiacMichaelMyers (again).

I haven't watched RAW in forever, but thanks to last night and that crowd and that THEME, 
I'm in a much better mood than usual.

I might just drop the dime on that download! OOOOOOH YEEEEAH! DIG IT! (you weren't expecting Savage right there were you? Me neither.)


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

People are actually spending money on stuff they can legally download from the internet for free?

Feels like the 90's all over again.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I also find it funny that Jericho, and actual musician, put him over at Mania but, Fandango's theme will probably outsell anything that Jericho has released haha.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

It's at 101 now in the UK. :avit:


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

lol... gotta love the fans!


----------



## Kobedango (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I can't believe a wrestling theme song is this high on the charts.

Damn guys we gotta buy extra copies and get this song in the top 5 and wow people in every country possible.

FANDANGO YOU, YOUR GIRL, IS SO DAMN AWESOME BRO!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

He is retweeting like crazy now :lol
Can't wait to see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*










^Even Bret Agrees


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Alright, thats it. Im buying it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Chachalala has just overtaken Sexy Boy on the American list of Jim Johnstons top 10.


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

i checked out the #fandangorevolution on twitter... its blowing up. Hes all over it too, retweeting everything he can


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Could. Not. Resist. 
Got Dolph's too just for the hell of it. edit: (already regretting that one... LOL).
Fandango's theme stands on it's own though.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*










top 100  lets get the ball rolling


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Haha like others said this will so be a ''DID YOU KNOW'' on Raw.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

It's number 355 on the us list now


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RaneGaming said:


> top 100  lets get the ball rolling


A 2001 Nelly song is in the top 100? That's odd.


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

WWE will deffo mention this if it gets higher than gangam style.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Aaro said:


> WWE will deffo mention this if it gets higher than gangam style.


Psy will call the Korean government and tell them to throw the bomb.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



kobra860 said:


> A 2001 Nelly song is in the top 100? That's odd.


Well, that is the UK :lol
I kid I kid..


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

lol this is amazing. Fandango did nothing and is suddenly famous.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Awewsome!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



sesshomaru said:


> lol this is amazing. Fandango did nothing and is suddenly famous.


That's half the reason its so spell-binding I think, one of those seemingly random alignments of the stars, if you will. Just sent what some people probably considered a little bit gimmick through the stratosphere. If even for a short time it is one really fun thing to witness.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Schrute_Farms said:


> Haha like others said this will so be a ''DID YOU KNOW'' on Raw.


Watch them have his theme playing while they show the "DID YOU KNOW" graphic. :lol I pray the crowd sings along when and if they do.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

This shizz is the new Hare Krishna Mantra


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

*Haha got to love the hardcore fans for these crazy antics although it is kinda hypocritical of them to complain about crap gimmicks like this then give the WWE a shit ton of money by all buying the single on iTunes.*


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> She also ruined the whole north of the UK, so go and take a flying fuck to yourself.
> 
> Back on topic...
> 
> FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN... DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN... GOOOOO!!!!!


That makes no sense and she's an old lady who maybe you don't agree with but not some sick rapist or pedophile who deserves to die.

In other news it's #96 in UK atm. Keep dling.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Fandangos theme is number 17 on the Australian iTunes Charts!!


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

http://gyazo.com/97516d93b9122802f57d1057eee94580

If it gets in the top 40 then it'll be on the radio! up to 75 now!


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RaneGaming said:


> top 100  lets get the ball rolling


Good to see all those songs on Now! That's what I call music 84 are still going strong... ...


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



just1988 said:


> *Haha got to love the hardcore fans for these crazy antics although it is kinda hypocritical of them to complain about crap gimmicks like this then give the WWE a shit ton of money by all buying the single on iTunes.*


THIS!!!!!!

but each to their own and it would be funny if they achieve it


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RaneGaming said:


>




Hey that's me!!!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Aaro said:


> Hey that's me!!!


googled fandango itunes and you popped up lol

Lmao, some random wifey on itv this morning mentioned Fandangoing. Even if it was a different context, still, the #fandangorevolution grows


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RaneGaming said:


> Fandangos theme is number 17 on the Australian iTunes Charts!!


Man I'm looking but it's not there?


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

http://gyazo.com/e177a607182f4871fb0b3c15681629c1

63rd now, he's climbing like mad this morning!!!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Aaro said:


> http://gyazo.com/e177a607182f4871fb0b3c15681629c1
> 
> 63rd now, he's climbing like mad this morning!!!


LOL #fandangorevolution IS Currently tweeting every wrestler about it this shit is funny as hell

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...s-British-fans-create-amazing-atmosphere.html

Last night the theme, named ‘ChaChaLaLa’, was at 156 in the UK iTunes charts – and rising.
We at SunSport supporting the campaign to get it charting


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RaneGaming said:


> LOL #fandangorevolution IS Currently tweeting every wrestler about it this shit is funny as hell
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...s-British-fans-create-amazing-atmosphere.html
> 
> ...


Just woke up this morning to it all, Fucking amazing, We've created a monster.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

lmfao this has gone amazingly well

i just purchased my copy. this is gonna get to official top 40 soon.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



ShadowCat said:


> Just woke up this morning to it all, Fucking amazing, We've created a monster.


number 60 in official UK chart 
number 3 UK soundtrack chart!! 

LOL


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RaneGaming said:


> number 60 in official UK chart
> number 3 UK soundtrack chart!!
> 
> LOL


just imagine mtv, viva etc tryin to play this on their top 40 show hahaha!

that has to happen.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*










 WE HAVE A WINNER


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

This is amazing


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I'm not getting what this is all about. I don't even find the theme that catchy...

And his he really over or it's just his theme? Being less over than you theme song is pretty sad if you ask me... Some things I just don't get.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



kiguel182 said:


> I'm not getting what this is all about.


You don't have to get it just embrace it.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Off topic but people are still paying money for music. We really haven't come that far at all


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Because of this theme, this man became stuff of legends in only his second match


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



WillMark4NewJack said:


> Off topic but people are still paying money for music. We really haven't come that far at all


1 pound is nothing i spend more than that on water everyday


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



WillMark4NewJack said:


> Off topic but people are still paying money for music. We really haven't come that far at all


You think music should come for free? So how would the people who make this music get paid? If I want to own a game I buy it, if I want to own a car I buy it, why should owning a copy of a song be any different?

Anyway, that's another debate for another time. Go on Fandango, get up them charts :clap


----------



## Really? (Jun 28, 2011)

Currently at #60 in the UK singles chart. If it is elevated another 20 places it will be on the official chart shows this week on the tv and radio

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Really? said:


> Currently at #60 in the UK singles chart. If it is elevated another 20 places it will be on the official chart shows this week on the tv and radio
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Number 49

^lol Edit


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Stuck at #60 atm.

It has 3 days to make the UK top 40, it'd be fabulous if it did.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RaneGaming said:


> Number 49
> 
> ^lol Edit


If it gets in the top 40, its going to get played on the radio, and even more people will buy it. We just made Vince millions'o'dollars!


----------



## unknownuser (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Just bought my copy, could make today's midweek charts if it broke the top 40.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



unknownuser said:


> Just bought my copy, could make today's midweek charts if it broke the top 40.


GoodJob Supporting #FandangoRevolution


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

it has now reached number 47 in uk itunes 








[/IMG]

its stuck in my head atm


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

#3 on the UK Soundtrack Charts and #47 on the top 100! This is insane!


----------



## FanDrango (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I've told everyone to get it from iTunes. Seeing Fandango on Smackdown was funny.

cant post links > youtube. com /watch?v=AaBma55xmqA


----------



## unknownuser (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

How does the UK official chart work these days? how much is made up of itunes DL's? Surely there's no hard copy of this atm.


----------



## JMassie21 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I couldn't help myself but download it. I'd love to see it make the top 40.
#FandangoRevolution


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

How far will this have to get on itunes for it to have some radio play and be on 4music/Viva :lmao


----------



## FanDrango (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Downloads definitely count. There was a show on BBC4 going into detail about when the change came into effect.

It was roughly around the time Top of The Pops ended. So a long time ago.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

top 40, Then it gets air time, So more people will likely buy it. I'd mark the fuck of it i heard this on the radio in work tonight.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Shaun_27 said:


> How far will this have to get on itunes for it to have some radio play and be on 4music/Viva :lmao


Top 40 = play time
Top 10 = Played Around 10 times a day on Radio 1
Number 1 = Played around 20 times a day Radio 1

BBC Radio 1 ‏@BBCR1 
Best whistling song of the last 5 years?!

@BBCR1 ChaChaLala obivously! "Best whistling song of the last 5 years?!" #fandangorevolution

^EVERYONE TWEET THAT NOW


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Jim Johnston is gonna headline lollapalooza


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RaneGaming said:


> Top 40 = play time
> Top 10 = Played Around 10 times a day on Radio 1
> Number 1 = Played around 20 times a day Radio 1


:bryan


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

its now number 44 in uk itunes Fahhhhhan Daaaaahan Goooooo for no 1 spot


----------



## JMassie21 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Up to #44 now in the UK according to iTunes.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Wwe_Rules32 said:


> its now number 44 in uk itunes Fahhhhhan Daaaaahan Goooooo for no 1 spot


Awwww could you imagine number 1, I swear wrestling fans are the best in world.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



ShadowCat said:


> Awwww could you imagine number 1, I swear wrestling fans are the best in world.


When we have the ball We do a John Cena Hold That Fucking And Knock down Everyone


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

£1 for this track to be on my ipod.

Awesome. It's been in my head for weeks anyway.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

you people are awesome lol seriously love it.


----------



## FanDrango (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

#44


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

It was 42nd in the UK last I checked. If it gets past 40th then it starts to appear on Radio and MTV's chart shows.

Scene girl listening to some choons and Fandango titantron appears on MTV.

I can't...


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

As WWE are in the UK in the coming weeks WWE need to get him on mainstream TV dancing to that theme.

Fandango pressing the national lottery button :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



AliiV said:


> It was 42nd in the UK last I checked. If it gets past 40th then it starts to appear on Radio and MTV's chart shows.
> 
> Scene girl listening to some choons and Fandango titantron appears on MTV.
> 
> I can't...


the announcer saying his name will be the best part


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Fandango on Saturday night's takeaway plz


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Shaun_27 said:


> As WWE are in the UK in the coming weeks WWE need to get him on mainstream TV dancing to that theme.
> 
> Fandango pressing the national lottery button :lmao


Fandango on This Morning Holding Cena's title (HE DID GIVE IT 2 THE FANS ON RAW REMEMBER)


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RaneGaming said:


> Fandango on This Morning Holding Cena's title (HE DID GIVE IT 2 THE FANS ON RAW REMEMBER)


Could you imagine Phillip Schofields reaction


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

its now in the top 40 wrestling fans are the best


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Shaun_27 said:


> Could you imagine Phillip Schofields reaction


HE Would love his dancer


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

It's breaking the top 40 now. Officially numbner #40 on the list :lol this is amazing


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Ever Wolf said:


> Fandango on Saturday night's takeaway plz


THIS :ex:


----------



## JMassie21 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Shaun_27 said:


> Could you imagine Phillip Schofields reaction


Fandango and Holly Willoughby hahaha, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Can't wait for 3:30 on Radio 1
"The race for number one is on! Scott Mills and Jameela Jamil give you a sneak preview of the week's new entries and highest climbers ahead of the chart on Sunday."


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Shaun_27 said:


> Can't wait for 3:30 on Radio 1
> "The race for number one is on! Scott Mills and Jameela Jamil give you a sneak preview of the week's new entries and highest climbers ahead of the chart on Sunday."


*Giggles Like A School Girl* or Cena Fan


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

FAAAANNNNN-DAAAAAAAAN-GOOOOOOOO on celebrity Juice please  top 40 naw lol


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Shaun_27 said:


> Can't wait for 3:30 on Radio 1
> "The race for number one is on! Scott Mills and Jameela Jamil give you a sneak preview of the week's new entries and highest climbers ahead of the chart on Sunday."


I haven't listened to the charts in years, might have to have a butchers today though. Go on pigs!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Ever Wolf said:


> Fandango on Saturday night's takeaway plz


Just finished until 2014 unfortunately.

But LMAO at it being #40 a few more places and it should get mentioned on the Chart Update <3.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

http://www.supajam.com/news/story/WWE-superstars-theme-storms-the-charts
Not since Rage Against The Machine's Christmas Number 1 has something this potentially fun happened in the charts.

The night after what was widely considered to be a somewhat poor Wrestlemania, WWE* came back with one of the best episodes of RAW (their weekly TV show) in recent memory.

*What was once known to many of us as WWF when we were a lot younger.

A totally unexpected result of this is that one of their superstar's theme tunes has been rocketing up the charts in the last 24 hours due to the fans in the arena singing it throughout the show. A campaign was started by the Wrestling Memes Facebook page to get the song to chart, thus beginning the #FandangoRevolution.

Having risen to number 156 in the UK iTunes chart last night, it is currently at #47 about 12 hours later. It may all die down tomorrow, but let's hope not.

Fandango made his debut on Sunday night in a victory over Chris Jericho at Wrestlemania and has been prominently featured over the last few weeks. His general gimmick is that he's a ballroom dancer... who wrestles... because wrestling. He was due to have his first match a few weeks back, but refused to wrestle because the announcer didn't pronounce his name correctly. You need to let the A's breathe... apparently. None of this is supposed to make sense.

Here's a video of the fans singing the song during the show, outside the arena, and even on the train home!


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Itunes uk Fandango #39


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Jim Johnston gonna leave the E and become a world wide superstar because of this 8*D


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Ever Wolf said:


> Jim Johnston gonna leave the E and become a world wide superstar because of this 8*D


Well deserved imo


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

:vince2 Well, that escalated quickly. This is brilliant :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



DwayneAustin said:


> :vince2 Well, that escalated quickly. This is brilliant :lol


the power of the internet


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

it says he's at 49? anyone got a link for the official chart?


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RaneGaming said:


> the power of the internet


We The People!!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Just bought it, he's No.39 now!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

GOOD JOB DAT MAN!


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

35


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Overall 39 in the UK at the moment - just downloaded mine


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Does it make any difference if say one person buys it a few times? I'd buy it 50 times if I knew it would make radio play. Because it just has too now. It can't get this close and not make it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Come on peeps lets get Fandango's theme song to number 1 on itunes after what happened on Raw with the New Jersey crowd singing it this could start off a new trend


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



SledgeHammer_Shot said:


> Does it make any difference if say one person buys it a few times? I'd buy it 50 times if I knew it would make radio play. Because it just has too now. It can't get this close and not make it.


Buy the 50 anyways  i wouldn't know if it would make a diff but it's jumped over a 100 places in charts in a space of a couple of hours.


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Am I the only one who thought of this the first time?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



SledgeHammer_Shot said:


> Does it make any difference if say one person buys it a few times? I'd buy it 50 times if I knew it would make radio play. Because it just has too now. It can't get this close and not make it.


Buying a track two times would count as two sales. There could be a number of reasons you would want to buy the same song twice (maybe you want to have it on 10 different computers). However, if you were to buy a track, let's say, oh, 800 times, that would be considered an anomaly and would not count. So it's not possible to rig the charts by buying the same track an exorbitant amount of times. The same has always been true of physical records as well.


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I would have never bought this song if it wasnt for this thread.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

fun fact: if it gets to #1, this will be the first instrumental song in 40 years to reach #1 in the uk



Shaun_27 said:


> Can't wait for 3:30 on Radio 1
> "The race for number one is on! Scott Mills and Jameela Jamil give you a sneak preview of the week's new entries and highest climbers ahead of the chart on Sunday."


http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1 click listen


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RaneGaming said:


> fun fact: if it gets to #1, this will be the first instrumental song in 40 years to reach #1 in the uk
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1 click listen


Even if they just play it on radio i'll feel job well done........ Then we get it to number 1


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

So I've just looked at the Itunes charts and while getting Fandango's theme to #39 is pretty fucking impressive, I've just noticed that Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead is at #2, can you imagine if the number 1 & 2 is Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead and the theme song for a Professional Wrestler? How much of a middle-finger would that be to the music industry?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



ShadowCat said:


> Even if they just play it on radio i'll feel job well done........ Then we get it to number 1


it might work out because if they play a bit of it people might like it and think there is singing so they will buy it


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

#39 now keep going #fandangorevolution


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



danny_boy said:


> So I've just looked at the charts and while getting Fandango's theme to #39 is pretty fucking impressive, I've just noticed that Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead is at #2, can you imagine if the number 1 & 2 is Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead and the theme song for a Professional Wrestler? How much of a middle-finger would that be to the music industry?


Dude most the the releases over the past 5 years or so has been a middle finger to the music industry.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



danny_boy said:


> So I've just looked at the Itunes charts and while getting Fandango's theme to #39 is pretty fucking impressive, I've just noticed that Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead is at #2, can you imagine if the number 1 & 2 is Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead and the theme song for a Professional Wrestler? How much of a middle-finger would that be to the music industry?


Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead is because maggie thatcher is dead


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



danny_boy said:


> So I've just looked at the Itunes charts and while getting Fandango's theme to #39 is pretty fucking impressive, I've just noticed that Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead is at #2, can you imagine if the number 1 & 2 is Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead and the theme song for a Professional Wrestler? How much of a middle-finger would that be to the music industry?


Well it would certainly show you how stupid iTunes is as to regards to charting and how pretty much technology/internet has ruined yet another part of society in music. But boy would it make me happy.

LETS GO FANDANGO.


----------



## slab7777 (Apr 1, 2013)

Bought! Lets get this to #1! If ant and Dec can make it so can fan-dan-goooo!


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I'm saying fuck everything and buying it now.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



danny_boy said:


> So I've just looked at the Itunes charts and while getting Fandango's theme to #39 is pretty fucking impressive, I've just noticed that Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead is at #2, can you imagine if the number 1 & 2 is Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead and the theme song for a Professional Wrestler? How much of a middle-finger would that be to the music industry?


Well it is better than that awful Duke song anyway or whatever is name is.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



ShadowCat said:


> Dude most the the releases over the past 5 years or so has been a middle finger to the music industry.


No they've been middle-finger to us, the like of Rihanna, One Direction, Chris Brown, Justin Timberlake, Calvin Harris etc have all been looking down at the people while sticking there middle finger up at us like corporate wankers they are 



> Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead is because maggie thatcher is dead


Is It? Sorry I've been living under a rock the past 3 days


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



danny_boy said:


> No they've been middle-finger to us, the like of Rihanna, One Direction, Chris Brown, Justin Timberlake, Calvin Harris etc have all been looking down at the people while sticking there middle finger up at us like corporate wankers they are
> 
> 
> 
> Is It? Sorry I've been living under a rock the past 3 days


 just checking


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



danny_boy said:


> No they've been middle-finger to us, the like of Rihanna, One Direction, Chris Brown, Justin Timberlake, Calvin Harris etc have all been looking down at the people while sticking there middle finger up at us like corporate wankers they are


What i mean't to say lol


----------



## FanDrango (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



danny_boy said:


> So I've just looked at the Itunes charts and while getting Fandango's theme to #39 is pretty fucking impressive, I've just noticed that Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead is at #2, can you imagine if the number 1 & 2 is Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead and the theme song for a Professional Wrestler? How much of a middle-finger would that be to the music industry?


I never spotted that was number two. That would be even more amazing. :


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Ive got a fever and the only prescription is more @WWEFandango #fandangorevolution #fandangofever


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

where are we at now?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



VanDam1 said:


> where are we at now?


37 on itune's and 33 on uklivechart


----------



## CPFC84 (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Not posted for a while, but have now because of FAAAAAAAAAAAAAN DAAAAAAAAAAAAN GOOOOOOOO!!!  

P.s. Got my copy on Itunes just now!


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

30 now on live chart


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



ShadowCat said:


> 30 now on live chart


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I've bought the song, I'm now listening to radio 1 for the first time in years incase they mention Fandango. Bloody hell the music's awful on that show though, I'd rather listen to Fandango's theme than any song on this station!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Minder Jahal said:


> I've bought the song, I'm now listening to radio 1 for the first time in years incase they mention Fandango. Bloody hell the music's awful on that show though, I'd rather listen to Fandango's theme than any song on this station!


I Know its really bad isn't it


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Jim Johnston should allow WWE to make a music video that just had Fandango dancing for 3 minutes.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

What time is the possibility of hearing Fandango on the radio?


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Minder Jahal said:


> I've bought the song, I'm now listening to radio 1 for the first time in years incase they mention Fandango. Bloody hell the music's awful on that show though, I'd rather listen to Fandango's theme than any song on this station!


Yeah i have Radio one on right now in hopes they play it and i'm struggling, I think i'm getting a brain tumor just from listening.


----------



## CPFC84 (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



ShadowCat said:


> Yeah i have Radio one on right now in hopes they play it and i'm struggling, I think i'm getting a brain tumor just from listening.


LOL me too. It dumbs down your brain then you stop listening just when what you have been waiting for comes on!!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Cookie Monster said:


> What time is the possibility of hearing Fandango on the radio?


should happen in next 20 mins



ShadowCat said:


> Yeah i have Radio one on right now in hopes they play it and i'm struggling, I think i'm getting a brain tumor just from listening.


Rolls Eyes song about strippers how classy


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RaneGaming said:


>


awesome


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

We should try get this as #2


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RaneGaming said:


> should happen in next 20 mins


Is there an internet link?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Is there an internet link?


http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1
click listen


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Is there an internet link?


We'll we don't know for sure, Just put BBC Radio 1 on.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

It has to be on at 3:30 when they play the new entries.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

If FAAAAANNNN-DAAAAAAAN-GGGGOOOOOOO did make the top 40 and get played on air is it a 1st for WWE?


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

If there's one person who could pronounce his name properly it's Scott Mills. This is gonna be such a giggle.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Trends
#FandangoRevolution <-----------WE Have A Winner
#JanoskiansFirstEverFollowSpree
#ThreeWordsSheWantsToHear
#unpopularopinion
#ProudToBeAFanOf


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

The BBC Radio 1 has a Chart Update show on at 15:30 GMT, which if Fandango's theme is in indeed heading into the top 40, it could/should be played


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Damn. that crowd lastn night put Fandango over as fuck :mark: :lmao


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

someone record the audio on the radio when its on


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

31


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Just an update. We've made the top 30! Currently sitting at #28. We've also taken the #2 spot for soundtracks. The top 2 soundtracks are a Wrestling theme song and a song re-popularised by mocking Thatcher's death. Today is a good day!


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

It's not trending worldwide yet


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

What the fuck is a Janoskian?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

--


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



kiguel182 said:


> It's not trending worldwide yet



Trends
#FandangoRevolution
#JanoskiansFirstEverFollowSpree
#ThreeWordsSheWantsToHear
#unpopularopinion
#ProudToBeAFanOf


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

So if it plays is at 3:30 ? Next week on Raw he wins a championship for sure lol


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RaneGaming said:


> Trends
> #FandangoRevolution
> #JanoskiansFirstEverFollowSpree
> #ThreeWordsSheWantsToHear
> ...



Worldwide Trends
· Change

#ThreeWordsSheWantsToHear
#ProudToBeAFanOf
#DemiOnGMA
#FollowMeNowNewBritishBoyband
#WeCantBeInARelationshipIf
Sin Cola
European
Heart Attack
Caracas
#JanoskiansFirstEverFollowSpree

Where are you seeing it?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Thanks for the links guys.

Says the chart update is on 3:30, I imagine it will be then.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



kiguel182 said:


> So if it plays is at 3:30 ? Next week on Raw he wins a championship for sure lol


YES YES ANYTHING BUT CENA!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Imagine if it got to #20 before the chart update :amazed:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



kiguel182 said:


> Worldwide Trends
> · Change
> 
> #ThreeWordsSheWantsToHear
> ...












CLICK TRENDS then click tailored trends


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Literally... this is one of the weirdest things ive ever seen. A random Fandango fan push? Literally out of nowhere...


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

The chart show should be re-playable on the BBC Radio 1 webpage after the show goes off air. If anyone misses it


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Put the IC on Fandango and move Barrett up to WHC feuds. Everybody wins!


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RaneGaming said:


> CLICK TRENDS then click tailored trends


But those aren't really the worldwide trends, they are the trends that are related to your twitter habits  doesn't count.

He isn't trending in the UK either, but if people keep tweeting he might. Even if he doesn't getting in the top 40 of the charts is better than that anyway.

Edit: Also, is this the first time someone gets over because of his theme song? this is so random lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Can you re-purchase?

I only wonder because is there really that many British fans of wrestling in the country willing to buy the song to get it to number one?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

#28


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Raizel said:


> Put the IC on Fandango and move Barrett up to WHC feuds. Everybody wins!


#FandangoRevolution Do Not Accept That Cena Title Or Nothing


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Struggling through BBC Radio 1 just in the possibility of hearing his theme. It's gotta be worth it, right?


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RaneGaming said:


> #FandangoRevolution Do Not Accept That Cena Title Or Nothing


He'll flop like Sheamus if we get too ahead of ourselves. We want a long and prosperous career for our favourite dancer!


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

All this needs is a few mainstream mentions and people to hear it and it will get to number one.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

#24 in the charts now apparently.


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



GetStokedOnIt said:


> Struggling through BBC Radio 1 just in the possibility of hearing his theme. It's gotta be worth it, right?


Of course it will! Imagine hearing it on the radio, knowing it's about to blow up mainstream big time. Nobody will ever forget the name FAAAAN-DAAAAAN-GOOOOOO


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



GetStokedOnIt said:


> Struggling through BBC Radio 1 just in the possibility of hearing his theme. It's gotta be worth it, right?


same


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



GetStokedOnIt said:


> Struggling through BBC Radio 1 just in the possibility of hearing his theme. It's gotta be worth it, right?


Just mute it and wait for 15 30


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



doinktheclowns said:


> All this needs is a few mainstream mentions and people to hear it and it will get to number one.



http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...s-British-fans-create-amazing-atmosphere.html

http://www.supajam.com/news/story/WWE-superstars-theme-storms-the-charts

not got time to look for more


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I buy it


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



kiguel182 said:


> Just mute it and wait for 15 30


Why 15:30?


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



kiguel182 said:


> Just mute it and wait for 15 30


Exactly what I'm doing. I can't fucking stand the music they play on there.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RaneGaming said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...s-British-fans-create-amazing-atmosphere.html
> 
> http://www.supajam.com/news/story/WWE-superstars-theme-storms-the-charts
> 
> not got time to look for more


I mean like a few plays on radio.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Raging Eboue said:


> Why 15:30?


When they go through all the new entries


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

What at 3.30


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Raging Eboue said:


> Why 15:30?


It's when the show with the new entries starts. When the song will be played.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Shaun_27 said:


> When they go through all the new entries


Thanks, I'll make sure to tune in.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



IISUPERXEROII said:


> What at 3.30


They play the new chart entries only another hour and 20 mins to go, Fuck road to wrestle mania this is the road to FAAAAAAANNN-DDDAAAAAAAAANNNNNN-GGGGGGOOOOOOAAAT.


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

What on radio 1?


----------



## AttitudeEra. (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Up to #24 on UK Itunes. :ex:


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



IISUPERXEROII said:


> What on radio 1?


BBC RADIO 1 YUP, For those struggling threw the program like myself, Put it on mute, I'll inform you asap when the song comes on i'm willing to take one for the team


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

28th on uk itunes  lets get higher people


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Beermonkeyv1 said:


> 28th on uk itunes  lets get higher people
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


26th now


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Wonder what its at on the Bangladesh charts. Bet its pretty high.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



VanDam1 said:


> Wonder what its at on the Bangladesh charts. Bet its pretty high.


Fan...dang....ooooooover


----------



## gtamann (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

any sites I can watch the charts on ?


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I will buy ticket to my 1st WWE event in the UK if this hit's top ten, I know the song off by heart now i need to get ready and learn the dance which i'll master no problem, Can only replicate never duplicate the great FFAAAAAAAAAN-DDDAAAAAAAAN-GGGGGOOOOOOOAAAT.


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

bonfire is on right now


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Where do you find the charts??? I only find something from the 7th of April


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



ShadowCat said:


> I will buy ticket to my 1st WWE event in the UK if this hit's top ten, I know the song off by heart now i need to get ready and learn the dance which i'll master no problem, Can only replicate never duplicate the great FFAAAAAAAAAN-DDDAAAAAAAAN-GGGGGOOOOOOOAAAT.


 can't wait until Faannnndannnnngoooooo tells the fans their humming it wrong 

^More Heat Than Vickie without Trying


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

YES THE NEWS IS ON. A mood-lifting break from the music.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

[email protected]

email this guy I have on bbc radio 1


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

where can I listen to the charts online?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Purchased.

FANDANGOAT REVOLUTION


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



doinktheclowns said:


> [email protected]
> 
> email this guy I have on bbc radio 1


I listen to his podcast so hopefully he gives it a mention at some point, he loves random nonsense like this.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



doinktheclowns said:


> [email protected]
> 
> email this guy I have on bbc radio 1


To be honest you are probably better off texting into the show. Anyway great to see it climbing the itunes main charts but by the end of the week i doubt it will make the top 40.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW said:


> where can I listen to the charts online?


There is an update on BBCRadio1 at half past 3. But I don't know if it's available on the website to those outside of the UK, check it out though.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW said:


> where can I listen to the charts online?


bbc radio 1 website


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Sitting through Chris Brown is tedious, but Fandango is worth it, if they don't mention or play it now, I'll be irritated.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

33 Yes! Yes! Yes! let's get our new dancing overlord to number 1.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

We could try and get it to Christmas no1


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Velvet onion said:


> We could try and get it to Christmas no1


just think of Radio Hosts OH No its Him Again


----------



## videocruiser (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Well i thought i would never see the day. May sound silly but thanks to fandango i now have a twitter account and itunes >.> . Either way how are you guys finding what it is currently ranked ? i've searched as much as my short attention spand can try.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Everytime Scott Mills mentions 'bassface' or 'bacial' I want to punch the wall.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



videocruiser said:


> Well i thought i would never see the day. May sound silly but thanks to fandango i now have a twitter account and itunes >.> . Either way how are you guys finding what it is currently ranked ? i've searched as much as my short attention spand can try.


On the iTunes store, click music, then songs chart. It's currently 26th.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Where are you seeing the chart? can only find april 7th


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



GetStokedOnIt said:


> Everytime Scott Mills mentions 'bassface' or 'bacial' I want to punch the wall.


so every sentance?


----------



## JMassie21 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



kiguel182 said:


> Where are you seeing the chart? can only find april 7th


I'm just looking at the iTunes store charts on my phone.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

For everyone listening now to give everyone else a heads up, you really are brave souls.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



JMassie21 said:


> I'm just looking at the iTunes store charts on my phone.


Are they the same as the top 40 UK? If they are not they won't enter the show.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



GetStokedOnIt said:


> Everytime Scott Mills mentions 'bassface' or 'bacial' I want to punch the wall.


Everytime Scott Mills mentions anything i want to bash my head against the wall until i pass out.


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I have to go to bed... im extremely upset I have to miss whats about to happen


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I just checked iTunes on my phone and its gone from 55th to 26th in 2 hours! At this rate it'll be number 1 by sunset


----------



## JMassie21 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Carly Rae Jepsen? Kill me, kill me now.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

YES! YES! YES!

Call me maybe!


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Bought it, well worth a quid. Lets get this in the charts guys! Buy buy buy!


----------



## Vics1971 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



VanDam1 said:


> this is bad... all it does is encourage vince and his bad ideas.
> 
> im not a fandango hater by any means but i dont need vince thinking he still knows what hes doing


This was initially a worry of mine - but to hell with it, I downloaded it anyway. I like to contribute to a bit of madness now and again.

Vince is always just gonna be Vince, I don't think this will make any difference.


----------



## JMassie21 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



kiguel182 said:


> Are they the same as the top 40 UK? If they are not they won't enter the show.


Not exactly, but similar. If it's 27th on iTunes now I assume it would make the top 40.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


>


Have a nice trip send us a postcard from the planet bullshit in the galaxy this sucks Camel dick.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Fandango (2012–present)
Fandango at a live WWE House Show event.

In a dark match at the October 23 SmackDown taping, Curtis debuted a new ballroom dance gimmick, defeating Sami Callihan.[52] On the November 5 episode of Raw, a vignette aired for Curtis's new character, named Fandangoo.[53] On the November 6 airing of Super SmackDown Live, another vignette aired with the modified spelling of Fandango.[54] After Fandango wrestled at a few house shows and dark matches, another vignette aired on the November 26 episode of Raw, after which he was not seen for a month. He resurfaced at a house show on December 26, defeating Ted DiBiase.[55] After over two months of not being seen on television, vignettes for Fandango began airing again on the February 4, 2013 episode of Raw. On the February 25 episode of Raw, it was revealed that Fandango would debut on the March 1 episode of SmackDown. When he was supposed to have his first match against Zack Ryder, he refused to do so because backstage interviewer Matt Striker couldn't pronounce his name, and said that he would debut once Striker got it right.[56] A similar occurrence happened on the March 4 episode of Raw where Fandango refused to compete against Kofi Kingston due to Justin Roberts mispronouncing his name.[57] This scenario repeated itself on numerous occasions with Justin Gabriel, Tensai, and The Great Khali as neither the ring announcers or his opponents could pronounce his name to his satisfaction.[58][59][60] On the March 18 episode of Raw, Fandango had a run-in with Chris Jericho in a backstage segment, where Jericho intentionally mispronounced Fandango's name numerous times.[61] Four days later on SmackDown, Fandango interfered in Jericho's match against Jack Swagger and attacked him afterwards, starting a feud between the two.[62] Three days later on Raw, Jericho attacked Fandango before his debut match, causing Fandango to flee the ring. However, Fandango returned and attacked Jericho again after Jericho was first attacked by Big E Langston.[63] Fandango finally wrestled his debut match on April 7 at Wrestlemania 29, defeating Jericho.[64] On April 8, Fandango wrestled in his Raw debut against Kofi Kingston in New Jersey. Despite winning via disqualification when Chris Jericho attacked him, *Fandango received loud ovations from fans singing his entrance music during the match and long after the show itself. The song has become an overnight hit as many fans have taken to iTunes to buy the single, causing it to gain considerable momentum in the charts; it moved from #175 to #27 in less than a day.*


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Mon the Biff


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

It's at 25 now!!! :avit:


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Biffy's new album is quite good.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

http://www.videogamesinteractive.com/2013/04/is-wwe-superstar-fandangos-theme.html


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Keep buying it guys


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RaneGaming said:


> Fandango (2012–present)
> Fandango at a live WWE House Show event.
> 
> In a dark match at the October 23 SmackDown taping, Curtis debuted a new ballroom dance gimmick, defeating Sami Callihan.


Sami Callihan puttin' over a future Hall of Famer


----------



## Artisan44 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Lol this is kinda stupid.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



ShadowCat said:


> Have a nice trip send us a postcard from the planet bullshit in the galaxy this sucks Camel dick.


Lol at the little Bandwaggoner calling me out, keep quiet son.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Lol at the little Bandwaggoner calling me out, keep quiet son.


I'll keep a seat nice and warm on it for you alright darling


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



ShadowCat said:


> I'll keep a seat nice and warm on it for you alright darling


:lmao Go home son, its not worth me ripping you a new one


----------



## videocruiser (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



I Came To Play said:


> On the iTunes store, click music, then songs chart. It's currently 26th.


I found a video showing that part too. For some reason my itunes doesnt show the option for the song chart part. If you do know how to get into that bit could help me a bit more. Not too fussed can keep updated here lol, cheers though.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

number 2 in soundtrack chart


----------



## gtamann (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Just like that bought


----------



## videocruiser (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

If im reading right to, its in the soundtrack for US Canada Ireland top 10


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> :lmao Go home son, its not worth me ripping you a new one


I'm not going to argue with a pre-teen on the internet i'm above that, If you don't like that thread don't comment simple as that.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

It's at 23 now in UK. How is this happening so fast? lmao

-edit-
It's gone back to 25 again. wth?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Dem pheasants and dat bumper.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Awesome and funny idea! :clap:clap:clap

I hope it gets higher and higher. :lol


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



The Dazzler said:


> It's at 23 now in UK. How is this happening so fast? lmao


We can get it there quicker, 15 mins too go they should play it and i bet non wrestling fans will buy it too.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I just turned it on to hear about a man feeding his dog sausage to try and make it shit in the kitchen, can someone please explain?


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

This guy on Radio 1 lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Raging Eboue said:


> I just turned it on to hear about a man feeding his dog sausage to try and make it shit in the kitchen, can someone please explain?


he's 17 and went to the shop in his car and destroyed the dumper on his car and he doesn't want his mom to notice so he's keeping his dog indoors to destract his mom


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



IISUPERXEROII said:


> This guy on Radio 1 lmao


It's painful i know.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Well at least I wasn't the only one who heard that guy on Radio 1 :jaydamn


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Raging Eboue said:


> I just turned it on to hear about a man feeding his dog sausage to try and make it shit in the kitchen, can someone please explain?


I'm afraid i cannot.


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Do you guys only have like 10 radio channels in the UK? Radio 1?


Yes. I realize its a bad joke. I stand by it.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RaneGaming said:


> he's 17 and went to the shop in his car and destroyed the dumper on his car and he doesn't want his mom to notice so he's keeping his dog indoors to destract his mom


Well that's a completely reasonable way to distract her, I'm sorry I even questioned it.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Can someone please record the show  just be cool to have


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



VanDam1 said:


> Do you guys only have like 10 radio channels in the UK? Radio 1?
> 
> 
> Yes. I realize its a bad joke. I stand by it.


we have about 10 goood stations yes  BUT Radio 2 ISN'T 1 OF THEM that's 1 of the WORST


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

This is amazing. Would love if this got to number one like rage against the machine did. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I'm pretty sure I'm a Brit trapped in an American's body. My sense of humor has always aligned with Brits, not so much with my fellow Americans.


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

If this gets played at half past i will go nuts.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Briefly talking about the GOAT just then :jt2


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

#22 - 2 off the top 20


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Cant wait


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



DwayneAustin said:


> Briefly talking about the GOAT just then :jt2


:jt1

It so great that the WWE is coming to the UK next week


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

FandanGOAT new face of the WWE

End of an era vince


----------



## CR7 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Just bought this  

At 23 right now, hope it breaks the top 10.


----------



## KAllevik (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Jesus christ this fucking music


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

"4/10. This song wouldn't even make my top 1000" - Bret Hart


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

This is a joke this music is making my ears bleed.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Thread should be renamed to "How shit is Radio 1 thread"


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :jt1
> 
> It so great that the WWE is coming to the UK next week


More great crowds incoming, can't wait to hear them :jt4


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



SN0WMAN said:


> Thread should be renamed to "How shit is Radio 1 thread"


How shit is music featuring Scott mills thread!!


----------



## JMassie21 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I'm so much more excited than I should be.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



DwayneAustin said:


> More great crowds incoming, can't wait to hear them :jt4


:jt7


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



JMassie21 said:


> I'm so much more excited than I should be.


I kinda agree.. I don't really care, but now I'm witnessing something incredibly unique.


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

It's nearly time! I'll mark so hard if they mention it!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Havent listend to Radio 1 is years....and this will probably be the last time I listen to it again


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RobinJefferson said:


> This is a joke this music is making my ears bleed.


This better have been directed at Kelly Clarkson just playing!


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RobinJefferson said:


> This is a joke this music is making my ears bleed.


Seriously? It's actually a good song. That trumpet solo is fucking tasty.

Better than most of the other bullshit that makes it into the charts.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Listening to Fandango on Radio 1 > Wrestlemania


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I only listen to it when linkin park is on it


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Come On.................


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

If they don't mention it now, I'll be so gutted. LOL.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Play Fandango.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

This feels like a Live RAW Thread :mark: 

HERE WE GO :mark:


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Ok, let's see if they mention it. It's now or never


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Lets get honest people the song is not all that great. It's the power behind what is happening.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> Thread should be renamed to "How shit is Radio 1 thread"


True that. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I downloaded it but not from itunes


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Is this a certain to be played then?


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Play it


----------



## JMassie21 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

This thread is going to explode if Fandango is played.

Fandango on Radio 1 > Ziggler's Cash in.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



SN0WMAN said:


> Listening to Fandango on Radio 1 > Wrestlemania


FAAAANNNNN-DAAAAAAAN-GGOOOOOOO > Wrestlemania > Vaginal Discharge > Radio 1


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Listening to Radio 1 and its like waiting for your football team to take the last penalty....


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I don't think it's certain, but there's a big chance.

And the song is nothing special, but it still awesome that wrestling fans are doing this.

And I don't even like Fandango lol


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



DXfan99 said:


> I downloaded it but not from itunes


Then what's the point


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I'd rather listen to a chimp fart through a walkie talkie for 3mins than most songs on this station ha.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

If they mention him they better say his name right.. its Faaaa Daaa Gooo... Let the A's breath.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



VanDam1 said:


> Then what's the point


All sales count towards UKTOP40


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



YoungGun_UK said:


> Is this a certain to be played then?


It depends tbh, with it rising in the charts so quickly, I don't know if it counts to it, like this song isn't currently 38 on Itunes, but they are saying it is, we'll have to see in the next 20 minutes.


----------



## JMassie21 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



ShadowCat said:


> FAAAANNNNN-DAAAAAAAN-GGOOOOOOO > Wrestlemania > Vaginal Discharge > Radio 1


I'd swap Vaginal discharge and Wrestlemania tbh.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Their playing some Hot Garbage at the minute. :side:


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Ever since Monday, I literally can't get FanDangos theme out of my head.


----------



## aroniyang (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I think this is just high on the Itunes Download chart...I can't find it on the "Official Chart" BBC1 is playing off...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



BlackaryDaggery said:


> It depends tbh, with it rising in the charts so quickly, I don't know if it counts to it, like this song isn't currently 38 on Itunes, but they are saying it is, we'll have to see in the next 20 minutes.


its 22 on itunes


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



ShadowCat said:


> FAAAANNNNN-DAAAAAAAN-GGOOOOOOO > Wrestlemania > Vaginal Discharge > Radio 1


:kenny

Is everything you post this idiotic?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



aroniyang said:


> I think this is just high on the Itunes Download chart...I can't find it on the "Official Chart" BBC1 is playing off...


The official chart use the iTunes chart.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

No-way this has beaten paramore in the charts


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Paramore now....

But this music is catchy as fuck lol


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

it will 100% get played but not for a long time


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

So where is it in the live charts? Because they're saying Paramore is new in the charts at 34..


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Not shit paramore


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RaneGaming said:


> its 22 on itunes


Nah, I meant that We The Kings song or whatever they are called that just played. lolol


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/player/bbc_radio_one

At number 34 for new entries at the moment!

Edit - Fandango should be soon...


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Fuck off Paramore... Fandangoat is above Paramore on the iTunes chart so could be next


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RobinJefferson said:


> I'd rather listen to a chimp fart through a walkie talkie for 3mins than most songs on this station ha.


Immature as all hell, but this made me laugh. Hard. Modern music is really, really brutal.

This Paramore song is making me want to go to Southeast D.C. and find a drifter to beat up.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



I Came To Play said:


> If they mention him they better say his name right.. its Faaaa Daaa Gooo... Let the A's breath.


I vote phoning in and complaining if they don't tbh


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Paramore is 29 and Fandago is 25, so it's probably next


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Paramore :buried by FAAAN DAAAAN GOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> :kenny
> 
> Is everything you post this idiotic?


Lighten up kid.


----------



## JMassie21 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

This song is catchy as fuck.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Lol dude, I have no idea what you guys are talking about.. is this an important radio show or something like that? xD


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

It just dawned on me how many Jim Johnston songs are in my iTunes library, many going back to the 80s. Good lord, the guy's a genius. How can the same guy write Some Bodies Gonna Get It, Realeza, and ChaChaLaLa?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Yeah I noticed Paramore was 29 on the Itunes chart but they had it down at 34..


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Fucking Paramore, I'm gonna mark like a bitch if I hear fandangos music


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Paramore old stuff is better. Ah well this is still an ok song. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



greendayedgehead said:


> I vote phoning in and complaining if they don't tbh


This needs to happen. Someone teaching them how to pronounce it. Someone from UK, do it!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

So we're having a live discussion on what's being played on Radio 1 right now then huh, we're sinking to new lows people but on the plus side

Dur di deh, deh deh der da der, dur da duh


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



NeyNey said:


> Lol dude, I have no idea what you guys are talking about.. is this an important radio show or something like that? xD


Well if it reaches top 40 (what this show is playing), then it will be on radio and tv lots.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



NeyNey said:


> Lol dude, I have no idea what you guys are talking about.. is this an important radio show or something like that? xD


Us lot in the UK have managed to get Fandangos theme tune to the top 40 charts in the country. The radio that does the top 40 charts is on live now and we're hoping they play Fandangos theme.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Fandangoat bury Paramore, i'm gunna :mark:


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

If FAAAAAAANDAAAAAAANGOOOOOO has beaten paramore. wow.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

come on... please now

EDIT: Don't think they are gonna play it


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Ok, after this one,c'mon get this done with and just go to Fandango


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Dumb bitch said number 3 at first.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> :kenny
> 
> Is everything you post this idiotic?


Alot of it is worse actually lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

AlunaGeorge - Attracting Flies is next..

That is 26 on the iTunes chart. Fandango is still 23.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Number 33 now and not Fandango... teasing us!


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

OMG, what the hell is this song?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Fuck off... this is only 33... still hope...


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I really don't think they're going to play it. It just seems a bit silly to do so. 

I want to be proved so so so so so so wrong though.


----------



## JMassie21 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

This song is still below Fandango.... We believe.


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

When will it be on


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



NeyNey said:


> Lol dude, I have no idea what you guys are talking about.. is this an important radio show or something like that? xD


It's probably the most listened to radio station in the UK, so yes, credibilty wise it's not important at all. But it's a nice achievement if he makes the charts anyway.

AlunaGeorge <3


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Paramore was listed at 34 when in reality it's at 29. Maybe their listing are from a few hours ago. Maybe even this morning.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol at her accent

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



NeyNey said:


> Lol dude, I have no idea what you guys are talking about.. is this an important radio show or something like that? xD


Biggest radio station in the UK


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Shaun_27 said:


> Well if it reaches top 40 (what this show is playing), then it will be on radio and tv lots.





Cookie Monster said:


> Us lot in the UK have managed to get Fandangos theme tune to the top 40 charts in the country. The radio that does the top 40 charts is on live now and we're hoping they play Fandangos theme.


K guys, thanks a lot! Let's pray!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

This song is awful :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Oh my god. This song is awful. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## razorUK (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

If a station stoops as low as to play gangnam style, they'll play Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnndaaaaaaango no worries.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

First time I've ever listened to a chart show...CMON FANDANGO!!!


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

This song on right now is so shit


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

If they dont play it then they have not done there jobs properly, and BBC can expect a very strongly worded letter. That'll show 'em.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I listen to Metallica and iron maiden. Being forced to listen to this for fandango best be worth it!


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



kiguel182 said:


> Ok, after this one,c'mon get this done with and just go to Fandango


I would love it if the people at Radio 1 saw Fandango on the list, muttered "WTF is this shit?" and just played Paramore again purely out of spite.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Get these jobbers off.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Now or never...


----------



## AttitudeEra. (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

This attracting flies song is so bad.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Ok, is it now? C'mon


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

FFS JUST PLAY THE SONG!


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



Big Dog said:


> Well if a almost 20 year old song can get to number 1 in the uk charts because they sang it for the first time since 1994, then anything is possible.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Get-Ready-Rhumble-19-years-releasing-it.html


hell yeah, fandango's theme is 10 times better than them two unfunny twats.

i brought it, if it gets to number 1 then vince might wake up a little and realize that he shouldnt focus too much on this pg/kid/soccer mom crowd


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

IT NOT GOING TO BE PLAYED


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Well we'll know if they are talking about the actual iTunes charts if The Wizard of Oz track is played.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Fandango theme song in the UK top 40 chart chart and its number 33 :mark:


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Its #23 now


----------



## KAllevik (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

PLAY THE GOD DAMN SONG ALREADY


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

GRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Not going to be played


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Aww, it's not going to be in the update, it won't be higher than this trollop s0b.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Fuck sake. I knew it.


----------



## AttitudeEra. (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Nicki is right behind Fandango, so if he's not next it won't be played.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Internet is awesome, live stream!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

IM TURNING IT OFF NOW


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

They're playing No.28, which number is Fandango?


----------



## JMassie21 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

It's only gonna be after Nikki Minaj, don't think it's going to be played though.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I think their listings are behind. Paramore 29, they had it at 34. Fandango may not be top 40 in their list.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Well in the iTunes charts, Nicki Minaj is still lower than Fandango, so I suppose there is still hope but considering they are saying all the positions wrong I imagine they got these charts earlier when Fandango wasn't in the top 40.


----------



## gtamann (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

atleast we tryed guys


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Wrestling Observer ‏
Campaign to get Fandango's entrance music hits big in U.K.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

nicki minaj :O i don't think this was worth it guys!! What have we done to yourselves!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

:weezy

Doubt it will get played


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Fandango is still higher than Nicki Menaj let's wait. This is better than both Cena vs Rock matches lol


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Urgh, do I have to listen to a Nicki Minaj song?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

This is so awful to listen to 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Minaj, what a faaackin slaaaaaag :arry

Still not giving up hope :mark:


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

This is 24th in the iTunes charts. Chalalala is 23rd. There's still hope!


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Is the next chart show on sunday or is it every wednesday? Hopefully it will be played next time if it doesn't get played soon


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Well that accomplished nothing...

Whats next then IWC? an online petition? or maybe a boycott? :kenny


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I can't believe I'm listening to Nicki Minaj.

Also, 500 people in the Raw thread. Faaan-daaan-gooo is a draw. Johnny *Ratings* Curtis.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

This is like the live Raw thread :mark:

Keep positive peeps it will happen


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I'm actually listening through a Nicki Minaj song, the hope is strong, but I don't think it will be played.


----------



## K2K12 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

His theme should be played, I'm fairly certain their update has it in there.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...-uk?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

^lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Best effort guys but doesn't seem like it's gonna happen :downing


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

This song is so bad


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Ok, now or never


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Mind if i, cut in....


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I better not have listened to all this crap to not hear Fandango's song come on. 

BBC Radio 1 is terrible.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Fandownloads.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

COME ON.


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Everyone tweet radio 1 and Scott Mills, tell them we the people demand that fandango's theme be played!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The full chart gets played on Sunday, so we might have to wait.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I think thats it


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Fucking Bollocks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

#13 its over people


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Bombard @BBCR1 with tweets. 

I imagine if he's still in the charts by Sunday, he'll be played then. This is just stupid, this song is #33 on iTunes.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

fpalm


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

That's it, good try. Maybe Sunday.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am tapping out. Fuck radio 1


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Nina Nesbitt is actually decent, and fit as fuck, she gets a pass.


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Fucking hell


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Still, pretty sure the financial powers that be in WWE might notice DEM ITUNES SALES.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Well that was worth nothing... Fandango getting buried by BBC. Fuck it.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

LAME.

Oh well, I do like Nina, least we can say it's sold well in the Itunes chart, achievement in it'self.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Fan's sang oh
Fandang_over_
Fancango(on to win WWE Championship)

:buried by Radio 1


----------



## JMassie21 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

This has been as short lived as a Mysterio world title reign.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Some of the worst music I have ever heard. And it wasn't even worth it in the end.

Sunday, we have a date BBC.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

One of you guys ring in! I would but I don't have a clue what I'm doing... Just ring them and be like, 1000s of wrestling fans are waiting for fandangos theme


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Maybe they are just leaving him until the top of the hour slot when the ratings are higher? :vince


----------



## chasmmi (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

This is only the midweek chart by the way. 
Sunday is the Official weekly chart roundup. 
That's the important day.

Also The Itunes/Download chart is combined with the physical sales chart to give the official UK chart. So a download only song is going to suffer by not having actual CD sales too (although those are likely minimal these days).

But the Official chart will never line up exactly with the Itunes one. It's like basing box office figures off just one cinema chain.


However if it is a top 40 seller for the week come Sunday it will get played on Radio 1 sometime between 4pm and 7pm depending on final position 100% guarenteed.


----------



## AttitudeEra. (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Who would have thought we'd all be listening to Radio stations hoping to here Fandango's theme song haha.


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

We need to tweet Radio 1 asking for it to be played, bound to take notice if enough do it


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

You guys have to remember it only hit this number within the last couple of hours, it's obvious that they took this list hours ago or maybe even a day ago. We just gotta wait till sunday i think. That's why a lot of these songs aren't in the spots they're meant to be when announced.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

It's still moving! Up to #22 now.


----------



## K2K12 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

You guys do realise, even if they don't play it, if it's still in the top 40 by the weekend, the official countdown goes through all of them.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Someone should ring in and play Fandango's theme through the phone if they get on air.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

The updated chart goes live on Sunday so Fandango theme song could be on that list. Dont give up hope peeps


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

What a waste of motherfucking time :lol See y'all sunday


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

sent them a tweet, if everyone does it maybe they'll listen.


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Give up guys


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Wait...Ding Dong is actually in the top ten? WOW!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Well they mentioned "Ding Dong The Witch is Dead" and that was at number 10.

It's actually #2 on the charts now so they clearly have an old list, if they're willing to mention a song getting in the charts due to the internet and because of an ex-PM dying, I am pretty confident if he's still in the charts then Fandango will be played on Sunday.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

It's only because there too scared to pronounce his name, That must be it.


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I have a feeling it won't be in the top 40 come sunday .


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I suspect it has only climbed a lot in the past few hours, hence why it has not been included. Good incentive to keep it climbing through the end of the week though.


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Scott Mills is now a marked man for life. I will find him, however, i do find it HILARIOUS that 'Ding Dong The Witch Is Dead' is in the top 10 due to Margaret Thatchers death. GOAT chart entry.


----------



## MacD01 (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I wouldn't worry about it. If it continues to sell at this rate it'll be in the proper chart on Sunday. Chances are it wasn't included as they collect chart data early hours of the morning. It was the same way with the Rage Against The Machine campaign, they collected chart data at midnight the day of the chart show.


----------



## Yoshi Tatsu (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



K2K12 said:


> You guys do realise, even if they don't play it, if it's still in the top 40 by the weekend, the official countdown goes through all of them.


It's debatable if Radio 1 play it.

However, Capital, Heart and a host of others that play The Big Top 40 Show will, as the Big Top 40 Show is the iTunes Chart, and the iTunes Chart alone. If we can keep it in the top 40 until Sunday, it will be played.


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

There's only one way to get over this disappointment...

Da da, dadadada, da da da da da


----------



## ShowOff (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I'm sure the chart show is Sunday. If we can keep it in the top 40 it will be played #believeinfandango


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Just a thought I thought the itunes charts are over like the previous day or so not the entire week.


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

To be fair, Im not actually sure the update is as live as they say. If the cut off was say 3 hours ago, Fandango was at 55. I mean, how often does a song go from 55th to 23rd in that space of time? I think it will be in there on Sunday.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



MacD01 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. If it continues to sell at this rate it'll be in the proper chart on Sunday. Chances are it wasn't included as they collect chart data early hours of the morning. It was the same way with the Rage Against The Machine campaign, they collected chart data at midnight the day of the chart show.


That's pretty much it. I will be anticipating it all week now.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The chart includes psychical sales too hence the numbers being different 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I reckon Sunday might really be too far away. It's going to be a long 4 days that's for sure.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

What a POS Radio 1 is


----------



## chicosantana (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Take to twitter people!

Apparantly @scott_mills (the chart guy for Radio1) is taking a bashing from Fandango fans


----------



## KAllevik (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Fucking teasing us like this with this song


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

GREEN DAY. *******ABANDON THREAD*********


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Tag team match playa.


----------



## K2K12 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

lol know your enemy/do you know your enemy


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Sgt Lampshade said:


> I have a feeling it won't be in the top 40 come sunday .


It will. Keep calm and Fandango!


----------



## aroniyang (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Lol Troll they are playing a previous Smackdown theme song at the moment


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Smackdown theme song!


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Fuck the Scott Mills and the radio 1 no good dog shit motherfuckers we should find him break his back make him humble because he no respect the Fandango!


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

The only way we can do it is to keep this thread alive and keep buying it untill Sunday! Come on guys this would be the greatest coming together of wrestling fans ever if we managed this hahaha


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



ShadowCat said:


> It's only because there too scared to pronounce his name, That must be it.












Just stop posting please...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol know your enemy 
Blatantly trolling wwe fans.

Bravo BBC

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I can see Fandango making an appearance on the Scott Mills show a week on Monday if Scott pronounces his name wrong :yes


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Don't start going off on twitter about it swearing and all that. Makes wrestling fans look petty and childish. Lets just hope it's still in the chart come Sunday.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

http://www.officialcharts.com/chart...-official-singles-chart-update-number-1-2155/

It never made the mid-week top 40 by the cut-off.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Just stop posting please...


Cheer up dude it's only a bit of fun stop being so serious


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Yeah, I can see Fandango going into BBC Radio 1 when the WWE are in the UK in a few weeks, especially if he's still in the charts etc. Should provide laughs.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Well played BBC, come Sunday we will have the last laugh!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

On the iTunes chart, so far Fandownloades has :buried One Direction, Pink, Taylor Swift and Paramore


----------



## gtamann (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

is this his facebook profile ? http://www.facebook.com/scottmillsradio1


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Fandango at #22 now on iTunes


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...o-get-fandangos-entrance-music-hits-big-in-uk



> There is a campaign among wrestling fans in the U.K. to get Fandango's theme song to the top of the U.K. music charts. For the last few hours, the campaign has seen the song skyrocket to where, most recently, it has gotten up to No. 26 overall and No. 28 on the iTunes charts.
> 
> The campaign has become the top trending toipic on twitter. The goal seems to be to create a wrestling version of when "Rage Against the Machine" due to a campaign, reached No. 1 there on Christmas Day. If they can keep the song in the top 40, it'll get mainstream radio air play in the U.K. on the weekend top 40 countdown shows.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Can someone explain what is going on? Is fandango on the radio? If so, why?


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

we can still get it played. 10 minute take over at 6pm. if EVERYONE asks then he cannot refuse...


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

All these people now calling Scott Mills a cunt on twitter all of a sudden, I was calling Scott Mills a cunt on twitter before it was cool


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Eddie Ray said:


> we can still get it played. 10 minute take over at 6pm. if EVERYONE asks then he cannot refuse...


Can I support this somehow? :lol


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Scott Mills, you gon get got! :truth


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Why would you give Scott Mills grief? He must have missed getting in just before the cutoff, they can't just add in him, they've only got 30 mins to play the tracks.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I think i will break one of my rules and actually buy it.


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

It will be better once it gets played on sunday (more viewers) so fk the 10 min takeover and be patient


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

If Fandango's GOAT theme gets played on the Radio then it will hypnotize everyone that listens and then no one in the general public will be able to escape...


FAN...DAN...GO!


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



NeyNey said:


> Can I support this somehow? :lol


https://www.facebook.com/bbcradio1

close to 6pm a message should be posted up asking for requests...everyone can join in regardless of nationality


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Calling Scott Mills a cunt because of it is a bit petty to be honest. It's not like they flat out refused to play it, just it wasn't in the charts at the time they received it. I doubt it would have got played anyway, more so just a mention if it did get there, The Wizard of Oz track didn't get a play just a mention.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW said:


> It will be better once it gets played on sunday (more viewers) so fk the 10 min takeover and be patient


Why not both?


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Eddie Ray said:


> https://www.facebook.com/bbcradio1
> 
> close to 6pm a message should be posted up asking for requests...everyone can join in regardless of nationality


They only play songs that they have on their system, so sadly it'll probably not work


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Cookie Monster said:


> The Wizard of Oz track didn't get a play just a mention.


Completely off on a tangent, but there's a pretty obvious reason why it didn't get played.


----------



## Skeff (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

If it is played in the 10 minute takeover it will get stuck in peoples heads and will get a few more downloads, so will place even higher in the charts on sunday.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I just had a sudden realisation that Fandango's theme would make PERFECT elevator music. If I ever become President of the world...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



D.M.N. said:


> Completely off on a tangent, but there's a pretty obvious reason why it didn't get played.


Of course, but it still got a mention.

I honestly doubt they'll play a 3 minute instrumental over the radio regardless. They will just give it a mention.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Calling Scott Mills a cunt because of it is a bit petty to be honest. It's not like they flat out refused to play it, just it wasn't in the charts at the time they received it. I doubt it would have got played anyway, more so just a mention if it did get there, The Wizard of Oz track didn't get a play just a mention.


I don't call Scott Mills a cunt in an act pettiness, I just genuinely think he's a cunt


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



danny_boy said:


> I don't call Scott Mills a cunt in an act pettiness, I just genuinely think he's a cunt


No doubt, we all do. 

But some people are solely calling him one just because they missed the cut off for the updated charts and didn't play the track.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Skeff said:


> If it is played in the 10 minute takeover it will get stuck in peoples heads and will get a few more downloads, so will place even higher in the charts on sunday.


Well, exactly. 



Xander45 said:


> They only play songs that they have on their system, so sadly it'll probably not work


Oh, ok.. well I try it anyways...
Let's see. :lol


----------



## K2K12 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

His theme got mentioned? When?

Just put the Fandango revolution and links in your sig so people know and we can keep it in there for the official top 40 on Sunday!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Just bought it on iTunes, let's hope it and ding dong the witch is dead are number 1 and 2 in the UK by the end of the week.8*D


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I'll be amazed if this stays in the top 40 until Sunday.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I have made it my ringtone so when someone rings me in the pub it's going to be epic


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

FANDANGO HAS NOW BROKEN THE ITUNES TOP 20...going ahead of that Mackelmore song.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

its now number 20 in uk itunes only 19 places to go be its no 1


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Wow, it's broke into the top 20 on iTunes now. I want to just leave it and look back in an hour or two but I can't, I find myself checking every 10 minutes. Keep this up and it will certainly be in the top 10 by the end of the night or the very least tomorrow morning.


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

just bought it. #1 here we come. #fandangorevolution


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Forgot to post this last night, but here is the facebook page!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lets-Get-Fandangos-theme-To-1-On-Itunes


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Not related at all to Fandango but Scott Hall just re-tweeted me :mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Not related at all to Fandango but Scott Hall just re-tweeted me :mark:


and x pac and blue meanie


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RaneGaming said:


> and x pac and blue meanie


I think you may be misunderstanding what I said!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Not related at all to Fandango but Scott Hall just re-tweeted me :mark:


Every message is important to bump this thread minute after minute. :mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Cookie Monster said:


> I think you may be misunderstanding what I said!


Indeed i did iv been up 20 hours helping fandango 

thought you said scott hall joined the movement


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Not related at all to Fandango but Scott Hall just re-tweeted me :mark:


did he now...Jamie Halliday? :edge


----------



## pUnK bRooKs (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm doing it. Come on. This will cement Fandango a job for life. Hahahaha.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> did he now...Jamie Halliday? :edge


Do the creep......


----------



## razorUK (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*








:ex:


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

now no 19 #FandangoRevolution


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Wait he said re-tweeted. Nevermind, I got it wrong.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RaneGaming said:


> Indeed i did iv been up 20 hours helping fandango
> 
> thought you said scott hall joined the movement


If Scott Hall was still an Alcy he would of joined the movement.

Fuck You DDP!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

At No. 20

This needs to get into the top 10. One of the best things in British radio since Rage against the machine got Xmas No.1


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



JJJ1303 said:


> At No. 20
> 
> This needs to get into the top 10. One of the best things in British radio since Rage against the machine got Xmas No.1


That was beyond epic. I got a free gig out of it too.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> did he now...Jamie Halliday? :edge


He didn't retweet 'Jamie Halliday'


----------



## pUnK bRooKs (Dec 24, 2012)

Chi Town Punk said:


> You people just got money to throw around like that? and dont give me that "its just a dollar" crap. I dont know about yall, but i live in a low income household. cant be wasting dollars like that. it could be the difference if we gon eat today. yall crazy


Wow.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

You know guys, not to plug me and my mates YouTube show in my sig, but if you wanna listen to Fandango's theme just press play.
:grant


----------



## pUnK bRooKs (Dec 24, 2012)

Fuck Scott Hall. Keep spreading the Fandango word. This will be so funny. I cannot wait to hear Cole so proudly announce the news on RAW. Hahahaha


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



Chi Town Punk said:


> You people just got money to throw around like that? and dont give me that "its just a dollar" crap. I dont know about yall, but i live in a low income household. cant be wasting dollars like that. it could be the difference if we gon eat today. yall crazy


Shitty for you.


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

#20 now, it's a shame we missed the cutoff but tbh it'd take a miracle to knock this out of the top 40, I definitely see this getting in the top 10, this isn't going to be a 1 day thing =p


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



ConnorMCFC said:


> You know guys, not to plug me and my mates YouTube show in my sig, but if you wanna listen to Fandango's theme just press play.
> :grant


You forgot to breathe the As....


----------



## Draconique (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

Good luck guys! ositivity


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

The only person Fandango follows on Twitter is Joyce Meyer haha... Guy must be a Christian.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Aaro said:


> #20 now, it's a shame we missed the cutoff but tbh it'd take a miracle to knock this out of the top 40, I definitely see this getting in the top 10, this isn't going to be a 1 day thing =p


I will tune in this Sunday for sure to hear it just once on Radio 1


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

I don't usually listen to the radio, what sort of time on Sunday do they play the charts?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

The theme song of flamboyant professional wrestler Fandango has, practically overnight, become the top-selling single of all time, surpassing the combined sales of The Beatles, Elvis Presley and the Rolling Stones.

Following a mass sing-a-long of the tune at a New Jersey arena Monday night, an online groundswell of interest — dubbed the Fandango Revolution — has led to unprecedented sales of the song on iTunes, surpassing 2.1 billion downloads.

World Wrestling Entertainment composer Jim Johnston — whose previous works include The Undertaker’s dirge and Steve Austin’s glass-shattering rocker — said he is “blown away” by the response to Fandango’s flamenco-inspired theme, “ChaChaLaLa.”

“I kind of expected Fandango to be a big flop, so I wrote that song in, like, 20 minutes,” Johnston said. “Weird.”

The recording industry, which has been in a financial tailspin in recent years due to online music piracy, is expected to make a full recovery thanks to the explosion in sales of ChaChaLaLa.

Fandango himself has refused to comment on the matter until every person on earth pronounces his name correctly.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*

#19


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> I don't usually listen to the radio, what sort of time on Sunday do they play the charts?


I think its from 4pm onwards (Uk) usually is starting as I get out of work around then


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



RaneGaming said:


> The theme song of flamboyant professional wrestler Fandango has, practically overnight, become the top-selling single of all time, surpassing the combined sales of The Beatles, Elvis Presley and the Rolling Stones.
> 
> Following a mass sing-a-long of the tune at a New Jersey arena Monday night, an online groundswell of interest — dubbed the Fandango Revolution — has led to unprecedented sales of the song on iTunes, surpassing 2.1 billion downloads.
> 
> ...


Keyfabe News truly is the only truthful source about wrestling gossip.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I really do want Jim Johnston's opinion on all this though.

WRESTLEMANIA 30

21-0 vs. 1-0

STREAK VS STREAK

*money


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



Cookie Monster said:


> #19


.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> I don't usually listen to the radio, what sort of time on Sunday do they play the charts?


it starts at 4pm and finishes at 7pm with number 1


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This is incredible how fast it's moving up. Anyone know what number it is in the US charts right now?

I don't blame the radio station for not playing the song, they obviously can't use an up-to-date chart as it can change while they're in the middle of it... like what is happening right now lol. Should be awesome when they play it on Sunday though.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 8th in the uk)*



vampyr said:


> it starts at 4pm and finishes at 7pm with number 1


You mean it finishes at 7pm with... FAN...DAN...GO


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Currently tucking into some Fandancakes
:ndiaye


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Providing this doesn't reach number 1 then I would like to see a campaign similar to the RATM one for a Jim Johnson theme song to be Christmas Number 1 as that would be awesome in so many ways but also as a tribute to the guy and a way for us fans to say Thank You to the guy for composing so many fantastic theme in his long career.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm gonna download this once I install itunes. I'm not usually one to give a fuck about charts. But this is totally worth it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> Providing this doesn't reach number 1 then I would like to see a campaign similar to the RATM one for a Jim Johnson theme song to be Christmas Number 1 as that would be awesome in so many ways but also as a tribute to the guy and a way for us fans to say Thank You to the guy for composing so many fantastic theme in his long career.


I would love that but it would have to be planned out well to make sure it makes it.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

danny_boy said:


> Providing this doesn't reach number 1 then I would like to see a campaign similar to the RATM one for a Jim Johnson theme song to be Christmas Number 1 as that would be awesome in so many ways but also as a tribute to the guy and a way for us fans to say Thank You to the guy for composing so many fantastic theme in his long career.


i fully support this the number of songs he's done he does deserve a Number 1 song 



Mclovin it said:


> I would love that but it would have to be planned out well to make sure it makes it.


also if people are willing to put in effort it can be done by changing windows in British then changing itunes into Uk and then you are buying from the uk


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So by downloading off iTunes does that contribute to the main charts? Man I'm such a newbie at this mainstream chart stuff.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> So by downloading off iTunes does that contribute to the main charts? Man I'm such a newbie at this mainstream chart stuff.


yes it does are you from Uk Or USA if you are from USA you need to change itunes account into United Kindom Location so it registers you as a UK Buyer


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

Anybody know what is the highest ever charted WWE theme song?..


----------



## pUnK bRooKs (Dec 24, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> I really do want Jim Johnston's opinion on all this though.
> 
> WRESTLEMANIA 30
> 
> ...


Hahahahahaha. Isnt it cool that everyone has actually got a smile on their faces about something happening in WWE right now. Makes a pleasant change. Ive never seen so much harmony on these forums!!


----------



## pUnK bRooKs (Dec 24, 2012)

All hail JJ. 

He deserves this. 

Im also so intrigued for a shoot interview somewhere along the line as to who came up with the gimmick for Fandango. Because they are getting one hell of a pat on the back right now. Or giving themselves one. Vince.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

'More over than Brookside' made me laugh :lmao


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Mclovin it said:


> I would love that but it would have to be planned out well to make sure it makes it.


True and with competition more than likely coming from the X Factor a Christmas number 1 might be to overly ambitious so maybe a more realistic target would be for the night of the next Wrestlemania which will give whoever organises (I might actually do it) a year to garner support for it, also take into account that the WWE will more than likely give it some exposure since they'll be getting money from it, maybe they won't advertise it on TV but there Social Media will probably give it a wee push


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> 'More over than Brookside' made me laugh :lmao


guess who sent him that text?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It's funny how Vince is a big fan of this gimmick and this forum also is. Vince and the IWC finally agreeing on something :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

RaneGaming said:


> guess who sent him that text?


Tommy Taylor?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

What was that text message?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

it's actually 19th


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Tommy Taylor?


you are good 












SheamusRKO said:


> What was that text message?


page 59


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

pUnK bRooKs said:


> Hahahahahaha. Isnt it cool that everyone has actually got a smile on their faces about something happening in WWE right now. Makes a pleasant change. Ive never seen so much harmony on these forums!!


Correction- So much harmony in the WWE Universe. Yeah you'll have your negative nancies and pessimists but forget them, this is great.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

This is crazy, I so want this to get to number one, Surprised WWE aren't gloating about this already, you know how much they like to be number 1, they could promote it, to make sure it gets to no1.. Seriously, this week has made Fandangos career!!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Hot Of The Presses


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

They should have played it! It would be great if WWE fans made it viral outside the WWE


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Just downloaded it


----------



## aroniyang (Feb 3, 2010)

Ten Minute Takeover on BBCradio1 is at 6pm, they make a post on facebook asking what song people most want to hear right now, should spam that post with ChaChaLaLa. People power!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Eddie Ray said:


> https://www.facebook.com/bbcradio1
> 
> close to 6pm a message should be posted up asking for requests...everyone can join in regardless of nationality


Don't forget about this, it's worth a try. :mark:

(5:33 pm there right now.)


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I might wait a while to download...to make sure it stays top 20 for Sunday.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

RaneGaming said:


> you are good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I seen it, but who is it?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



Apex said:


> UK Soundtrack charts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ding Dong the Witch is Dead dominating the charts though!


----------



## wade barrett (May 26, 2010)

Done my bit only in the uk this would happen


----------



## Skeff (Apr 2, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I might wait a while to download...to make sure it stays top 20 for Sunday.


The sunday chart counts every sale from the past 7 days, so any time counts, even if there are no more buys, it'll probably still make the top 40.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RaneGaming said:


> Hot Of The Presses


Is it wrong that I kind of want to own this shirt?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> Is it wrong that I kind of want to own this shirt?


iv already ordered 7


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> Is it wrong that I kind of want to own this shirt?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Mclovin it said:


> Is it wrong that I kind of want to own this shirt?


Nah I'm gonna buy it myself when I go a live event in a couple of weeks if they're selling them.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Cookie Monster said:


> 'More over than Brookside' made me laugh :lmao


Saaame


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Slowing down a bit now. Still 19th.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

songs at no 16 on itunes store uk


----------



## Skeff (Apr 2, 2012)

haha fandango shirts out just in time for the uk tour, smart move wwe.


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

Well of course Ding Dong is dominating - it is cheaper!  
Now I'm waiting for their message on facebook and start spamming.What is the actual name of the song though?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Skeff said:


> haha fandango shirts out just in time for the uk tour, smart move wwe.


fans said they were pissed last year because all they had was wade shirt this year all they will want is fandango shirts


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Just got bumped up to number 16!

Above Chris Brown and one behind Disclosure


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

He's at #16 on the UK iTunes Top Songs chart.

GETTING HIGHER AND HIIIIIIGHER


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wwe_Rules32 said:


> songs at no 16 on itunes store uk


I have it at 19?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Dragzila said:


> Well of course Ding Dong is dominating - it is cheaper!
> Now I'm waiting for their message on facebook and start spamming.What is the actual name of the song though?


ChaChaLaLa is the name of the song


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Dragzila said:


> Well of course Ding Dong is dominating - it is cheaper!
> Now I'm waiting for their message on facebook and start spamming.What is the actual name of the song though?


WWE: ChaChaLaLa (Fandango) by Jim Johnston


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't worry it's updated now, damn 16!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Dragzila said:


> Well of course Ding Dong is dominating - it is cheaper!
> Now I'm waiting for their message on facebook and start spamming.What is the actual name of the song though?


It's WWE: ChaChaLaLa by Jim Johnston


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Apparently Fandango is #3 on the US iTunes soundtrack charts. Not sure how reliable the information is though.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Dragzila said:


> Well of course Ding Dong is dominating - it is cheaper!
> Now I'm waiting for their message on facebook and start spamming.What is the actual name of the song though?


ME TOO!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

"WWE: ChaChaLala (Fandango)" 
(Or just ChaChaLala - Fandango, something like that. :lol)



> He's at #16 on the UK iTunes Top Songs chart.
> 
> GETTING HIGHER AND HIIIIIIGHER


:bateman


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Is it literally gonna be ten of us on here spamming the 10 minute takeover?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao

This is so awesome. I just bought it. 

#fandangorevolution

Do WWE even know about this yet? I'm surprised they aren't gloating like fuck tbh.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Apparently Fandango is #3 on the US iTunes soundtrack charts. Not sure how reliable the information is though.


that is correct


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Last time I checked (10 mins ago) it was at #2 in the soundtracks and #18 in the iTunes, here in Ireland.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> :lmao
> 
> This is so awesome. I just bought it.
> 
> ...


check page 59 for fandango's reaction


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone got a link to the iTunes UK top 40? Can't find it on the official site.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Anyone got a link to the iTunes UK top 40? Can't find it on the official site.


We are looking via the iTunes itself. Just download it


----------



## AttitudeEra. (Dec 20, 2011)

kworb.net/pop is a good site for itunes updates.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> We are looking via the iTunes itself. Just download it


Oh right ok, I have downloaded it. I'll have a look.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Apparently Fandango is #3 on the US iTunes soundtrack charts. Not sure how reliable the information is though.


#2 on the UK Soundtrack charts, the higher it gets the more non wrestling fans will listen to it, think "dafuq is this shit" then buy it for a laugh. 

The Fandwagon can't be stopped, Judy Garland we comin' for you ni**a!


----------



## aroniyang (Feb 3, 2010)

GOPOGOOGOG WE GOT 30SECSSSS ON BBCRADIO1 PAGES


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

Send him Fandango!


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

its up...FANDANGO GO GO!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

WTF DUDE...
This was fucking fast...

I didn't make it. :vettel


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ten minute takeover guys! You know what to do!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

only 30 sec! Blasphemy!!


----------



## aroniyang (Feb 3, 2010)

We all missed it......they've chosen the songs now


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I think it's time for Zack Ryder to pass on the Internet Championship.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

Huh? When? I fucking missed it.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

I Spammed it lets hope we get it


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

What the fuck? How is it determined?


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Not sure if anybody has posted this yet but the Official Charts tweeted the following:


> *Official Charts ‏@officialcharts 1h*
> For those wondering about ChaChaLaLa #Fandango; it could well be in Sunday's #OfficialChart. The cut off point for sales is midnight on Sat.


----------



## aroniyang (Feb 3, 2010)

Judging by what they are playing right now they would've played ChaChaLaLa without hesitation if one of us were fast enough


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Macca in Hull is a cunt


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

What the hell is this autotuned garbage playing right now?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait, so did they play it?


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

I joined the spam but we aren't enough


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Dragzila said:


> I joined the spam but we aren't enough


It was too fucking fast. xD


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

FANDANGO vs Judy Garland

this is an epic battle !


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Make sure to download it if you haven't already!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I didn't realise it was a fastest first thing?

If so do they do it every day?


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: they said it could be in the charts on sunday


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

ConnorMCFC said:


> Not sure if anybody has posted this yet but the Official Charts tweeted the following:


It will definitely get a play on Sunday.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

How does itunes placement have an impact on the actual charts?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow my comment on the Facebook takeover got 16 likes haha. 

EDIT: Make that 18

Another EDIT: Liam Donovan replied: FandangoRevolution is upon us! #1 on Sunday!

Any of you?


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

FANDANGO vs Judy Garland = the new Blur vs Oasis 
lmfao !!!


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

16


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

haha Stardust.

Brilliant.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Wrestling Memes guy posted this image on his FB Wall:










IWC, challenge accepted?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

ConnorMCFC said:


> Not sure if anybody has posted this yet but the Official Charts tweeted the following:


How? It's not even on the list

http://www.officialcharts.com/chart...-official-singles-chart-update-number-1-2155/


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

Really


----------



## pUnK bRooKs (Dec 24, 2012)

Im forcing all my friends and family to buy it.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Wrestling Memes guy posted this image on his FB Wall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUST BRING IT AND SAY MY NAME BITCH


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

OMG its now charting in the US iTunes store overall..
192. Jim Johnston - WWE: ChaChaLaLa (Fandango)


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

hazuki said:


> OMG its now charting in the US iTunes store overall..
> 192. Jim Johnston - WWE: ChaChaLaLa (Fandango)


Poor Jericho  at this rate Fandango will outrank fozzy


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

the takeover is every day so keep trying, its worth a go. our goal is in the top 10, bonus for no 1 spot. we climbed nearly the whole chart in a day and will be practically impossible to unseat from the top 40. tell friends, tell family, tell everyone. 

also, isn't it proof that you get mainstream attention, not from a child audience but from the diehard IWC...just sayin'.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Bullshit. My Fandango comment got 19 likes on the Facebook takeover (more than any other song) and they still didn't give us Fandango. Seems like no one ever gives us what we want.

Is BBC Radio 1 run by the same guys that run WWE or something?


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope the Fandango craze lasts a while.At least 2 months,that would be a major boost for his carreer.


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

Should we maybe try a different radio station? Perhaps a smaller one to get momentum going


----------



## Skeff (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone else thinking big johnny is right? we entered the #peoplepower era?


----------



## AttitudeEra. (Dec 20, 2011)

Now sitting at #16. coming for the top 10.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm eagerly anticipating Sunday now though.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

What if Fandango's theme became the new Harlem Shake? Like ppl randomly break into song in public


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Eddie Ray said:


> the takeover is every day so keep trying, its worth a go. our goal is in the top 10, bonus for no 1 spot. we climbed nearly the whole chart in a day and will be practically impossible to unseat from the top 40. tell friends, tell family, tell everyone.
> 
> also, isn't it proof that you get mainstream attention, not from a child audience but from the diehard IWC...just sayin'.


:clap

I'll be here everyday at 6.00 Pm until Sunday now.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

RaneGaming said:


> What if Fandango's theme became the new Harlem Shake? Like ppl randomly break into song in public


Highly doubt it. Purely because Fandango's theme has come from Wrestling and Wrestling isn't cool.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Where are we looking to see it's Itunes rank? Where is it 8th? I'm looking at http://www.apple.com/euro/itunes/charts/top10songs.html and it's not on there


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

OMG #16 :mark: lets get this song to #1


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

We are looking on iTunes. It's 16th.

I don't know why it says 8th in the title, it has said that all day.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Where are we looking to see it's Itunes rank? Where is it 8th? I'm looking at http://www.apple.com/euro/itunes/charts/top10songs.html and it's not on there


in uk
number 2 soundtracks
Number 16 in Singles charts



197 In USA Singles
2 in USA Soundtracks


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

I believe it was #8 in soundtracks at the time the thread was created. Currently #2 soundtracks, #16 overall. (all UK)


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

If it's in the Top 40 on Sunday, BBC have to play it right? They're contracted to do that right?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I still fail to see what you guys are talking about? I don't see it listed in any chart


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

JEKingOfKings said:


> If it's in the Top 40 on Sunday, BBC have to play it right? They're contracted to do that right?


yup


----------



## Skeff (Apr 2, 2012)

JEKingOfKings said:


> If it's in the Top 40 on Sunday, BBC have to play it right? They're contracted to do that right?


Yea, they need to play the top 40 in full, though they can play radio edits of the songs if they are vulgar, but they can't get out of playing it if it's in the top 40, and i think it already will be in the top 40 with the sales so far.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

OFF TOPIC BUT WOOT Rebecca Quin SIGNED WITH WWE


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> I still fail to see what you guys are talking about? I don't see it listed in any chart


GET ITUNES THEN.

It really isn't that hard.


----------



## CPFC84 (Nov 5, 2009)

Now #15 in the UK on Itunes.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

If WWE doesn't turn this into a Did You Know? thing, with the title reading "Fandango Fever" or something, they missed a golden opportunity. I don't usually care for those segments (who does?), but I wouldn't mind this one.

BTW, is there an official Fandango smilie for this forum?


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> I still fail to see what you guys are talking about? I don't see it listed in any chart


It's the UK itunes chart. It wont be on any official charts until sunday evening. Link


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Cyon said:


> If WWE doesn't turn this into a Did You Know? thing, with the title reading "Fandango Fever" or something, they missed a golden opportunity. I don't usually care for those segments (who does?), but I wouldn't mind this one.
> 
> BTW, is there an official Fandango smilie for this forum?


we haven't seen him smile yet LOL


----------



## Skeff (Apr 2, 2012)

If fo some reason you can't get to the uk chart in itunes or your at work or anything then you can check progress here:

http://kworb.net/popuk/

Green means rising, red means falling


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, ChaChaLaLa is now #15.

Hiiiiiigher


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Fandango to BURY Dizzee Rascal in the charts this week :buried


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

15th now on uk itunes  keep it up offical chart update deadline is midnight saturday to get as high as can


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So is this on any other UK chart besides iTunes?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> So is this on any other UK chart besides iTunes?


I want to know the impact of itunes chart on the actual top 40 chart

If he is number 1 in itunes what does it even mean to the actual top 40


----------



## DratVanity (Oct 14, 2010)

I bought it this morning; couldn't get it out of my head anyway. I hope it keeps climbing for shits and giggles.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

BBCR1 will play White Noise which is #16 but won't play ChaChaLaLa which is #15 in the charts FandangoRevolution


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Gotta keep this going, Fandango revolution is strong!

Somebody who posted a Fandango Shirt earlier, where was that from?


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

Think fandango should turn face


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.bigtop40.com/

it's more likely to end up on here as this is airplay and itunes only.


----------



## Skeff (Apr 2, 2012)

bboy said:


> I want to know the impact of itunes chart on the actual top 40 chart
> 
> If he is number 1 in itunes what does it even mean to the actual top 40


The uk top 40 chart is made of all sales from sunday to monday, the itunes chart is the same but only counts buys via itunes. Itunes however is the majority of single sales in the uk, physical purchases are almost non-existent.

Of course if it makes it to the top 10 in itunes, sales will increase as it will suddenly start appearing on peoples side bars whilst browsing itunes.

If someone gets to number 1 in the itunes chart and has 0 sales anywhere else then i'd expect them to be top 5 minimum.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm so happy for Johnny Curtis. People told him he'd never amount to anything and was killing his career with this gimmick. HA. Must feel so satisfying.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:mark: #14 now


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

We've gotten it to 14 in the itunes chart on our own, if we get a bit of mainstream attention behind this we could get it to number 1!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

14th in the charts now!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Murph said:


> I'm so happy for Johnny Curtis. People told him he'd never amount to anything and was killing his career with this gimmick. HA. Must feel so satisfying.


Let's not get ahead of ourselves here. He could be off our TV sets in a years time.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

For those wondering about the effect iTunes has - Ant and Dec got to number one last month by performing Let's Get Ready to Rhumble on Saturday Night Takeaway over here in the UK.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Let's not get ahead of ourselves here. He could be off our TV sets in a years time.


But for right now, it must feel great. He was the talk of the wrestling world a night after The Rock, John Cena, The Undertaker, CM Punk, Brock Lesnar and Triple H all had headline matches.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Murph said:


> But for right now, it must feel great. He was the talk of the wrestling world a night after The Rock, John Cena, The Undertaker, CM Punk, Brock Lesnar and Triple H all had headline matches.


Jericho finally got his wrestlemania moment


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So this is nowhere to be seen on the main charts. Do they update it at the end of the week or what?


----------



## TheSundanceKid (Apr 3, 2012)

Bought it. I think if it gets into the top 20 (which it looks like it will do) then it gets played in full. Finally proof that the IWC can make things happen!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Number 14 :lmao 

This is amazing


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I like how John Cena said on Raw that it was the fans that made the stars, yet why do I get the feeling that it isn't really the case? I mean the crowd wanted Ryder and he got given the US title only to a year later not even be seen on TV at all apart from the odd occasion. The fans wanted Daniel Bryan, they still do and he still gets one of the biggest pops of the night every week, yet he's still apart of a tag team when he should be feuding for the main titles.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

D.M.N. said:


> For those wondering about the effect iTunes has - Ant and Dec got to number one last month by performing Let's Get Ready to Rhumble on Saturday Night Takeaway over here in the UK.


Yes but also have 7,000,000 viewers on primetime TV, and they are a house hold name in the UK


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Sunday Brunch ‏@SundayBrunchC4
We think everyone should go out and buy this groovy little number. #fandangofornumberone http://youtu.be/LW7ChIpDzZc 
4:09 PM - 10 Apr 13

Sunday Brunch is on Channel 4 (used to screen WWF/E back 12/13 years ago), Sunday mornings.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Murph said:


> But for right now, it must feel great. He was the talk of the wrestling world a night after The Rock, John Cena, The Undertaker, CM Punk, Brock Lesnar and Triple H all had headline matches.


Oh yeah, I bet he's totally taken back right now. It's come from literally nowhere.

It's funny what one match with Jericho can do for a guys career


----------



## TheSundanceKid (Apr 3, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> So this is nowhere to be seen on the main charts. Do they update it at the end of the week or what?


It won't be in a main chart until the countdown on Sunday. Itunes has a live list of it's sales, which is what ppl are looking at.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

TheSundanceKid said:


> It won't be in a main chart until the countdown on Sunday. Itunes has a live list of it's sales, which is what ppl are looking at.


Yeah ok.

Nice avatar btw :side:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

D.M.N. said:


> Sunday Brunch ‏@SundayBrunchC4
> We think everyone should go out and buy this groovy little number. #fandangofornumberone http://youtu.be/LW7ChIpDzZc
> 4:09 PM - 10 Apr 13
> 
> Sunday Brunch is on Channel 4 (used to screen WWF/E back 12/13 years ago), Sunday mornings.


Pretty good little advertisement there, let's hope others follow suit and we get some number one action for Fandango.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

D.M.N. said:


> Sunday Brunch ‏@SundayBrunchC4
> We think everyone should go out and buy this groovy little number. #fandangofornumberone http://youtu.be/LW7ChIpDzZc
> 4:09 PM - 10 Apr 13
> 
> Sunday Brunch is on Channel 4 (used to screen WWF/E back 12/13 years ago), Sunday mornings.


Nice little bit of mainstream attention outside of WWE there.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Amazingly, we proper could have got number 1 by just getting everyone to do a Stone Cold theme. I mean even the older fans would have bought that.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Amazingly, we proper could have got number 1 by just getting everyone to do a Stone Cold theme. I mean even the older fans would have bought that.


This is 2013  we need FANDANGO


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Ive just taken a step back, and thought about was is happening







:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Amazingly, we proper could have got number 1 by just getting everyone to do a Stone Cold theme. I mean even the older fans would have bought that.


I think the best thing about this is that it's happened so naturally.


----------



## Vicky82 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a crazy Idea is anyone (in the Uk) going to watch any football games at the weekend that could get fans to hum Fandango's theame during the matches.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Any and all exposure is positive


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

IWC bringing in that mainstream attention...take the hint Vince...


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Amazingly, we proper could have got number 1 by just getting everyone to do a Stone Cold theme. I mean even the older fans would have bought that.


Thats _sooo_ attitude era

2013 is the year of


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

http://fandangosource.com/

^omg LOL


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

This is so surreal tbh. When you really think about what is going on :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

1. Would you rather fight one horse-sized duck or 100 duck-sized horses?
Fandango: I’m not falling for those trick questions. What was it? Whatever the first one you said. [A horse-sized duck.]

2. What is your opinion of mayonnaise?
Fandango: Sometimes instead of baby oil, I use light mayo to lube down. [Re: using Miracle Whip instead:] No; it’s a miracle that I look this good.

3. Cake or Pie?
Fandango: Pie. [Winks] Come on; of course. [Laughs]


:lmao


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

Any wrestling celebrity fans we know that could tweet about it? Ryder must be gutted


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Just imagine how pissed off Ryder is right now :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

JJJ1303 said:


> Just imagine how pissed off Ryder is right now :lmao


dude is cutting himself on the plane


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

AYSTER said:


> Any wrestling celebrity fans we know that could tweet about it? Ryder must be gutted


The Rock :rock


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

#14 :mark:

This song will so be #1 by Sunday

Zack Ryder never got this lol Johnny Curtis has overtaken him


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

AYSTER said:


> Any wrestling celebrity fans we know that could tweet about it? Ryder must be gutted


Jack Whitehall is a big wrestling fan. I bet if he got a lot of spam on his twitter about it he would notice.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ruckus said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Ruckus said:


>


you made my spit pringles over my keyboard


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

#13 on itunes now :avit:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm been humming the song without even realizing it. :lol


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

#13 now. This is definitely getting played in the charts on Sunday. Can't wait to see what they say about it lol.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

#13 and rising

:mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

I wonder how much money I would've won if I'd said A song from the Wizard of Oz and Fandango's theme would both be in the charts this week?


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> #13 now. This is definitely getting played in the charts on Sunday. Can't wait to see what they say about it lol.


_This is.. uh... a wrestling song? Is that right? Ok, this is Chachacha, Fandango?_

~Song

_Ok, I've got some texts in saying that the name is wrong, I'm not sure what to say about that_


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank fuck Bo Dallas had a shit theme song when he was around is all I have to say anyways

Edit: Not saying Fandango is shit like him, just that it would have given Bo a push unk2


----------



## CPFC84 (Nov 5, 2009)

JJJ1303 said:


> _This is.. uh... a wrestling song? Is that right? Ok, this is Chachacha, Fandango?_
> 
> ~Song
> 
> _Ok, I've got some texts in saying that the name is wrong, I'm not sure what to say about that_


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

JJJ1303 said:


> _This is.. uh... a wrestling song? Is that right? Ok, this is Chachacha, Fandango?_
> 
> ~Song
> 
> _Ok, I've got some texts in saying that the name is wrong, I'm not sure what to say about that_


fucking stop am eating pringles iv now got my pringles stuck in my keyboard than in my mouth


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Jack Whitehall is a big wrestling fan. I bet if he got a lot of spam on his twitter about it he would notice.


He's the first name that sprung to mind. Young, trendy UK comedian who would love this sort of thing and spread it to his followers. Ask Whitehall!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

RaneGaming said:


> you made my spit pringles over my keyboard


That's what I do! :henry1


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

Duncan James from Blue is too. But who gives a toss about him.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

DwayneAustin said:


> Thank fuck Bo Dallas had a shit theme song when he was around is all I have to say anyways


I can't believe you just compared FAN.... DAN.... GOAT to Bo Dallas fpalm


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Ruckus said:


>


He looks like he just listened to his own single.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Alim said:


> I can't believe you just compared FAN.... DAN.... GOAT to Bo Dallas fpalm


:jt1


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Lucky 13 for FAN..DAN..GOOOOOO


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

bboy said:


> I want to know the impact of itunes chart on the actual top 40 chart
> 
> If he is number 1 in itunes what does it even mean to the actual top 40


To put it in to perspective. The Rage Against The Machine campaign to beat X Factor for Christmas No.1 was all online downloads and that won. Plus I believe Fandango isn't competing against any songs released this week? 

I guess the only thing that differs the Fandango downloads to the RATM downloads is that people were downloading them from places other than iTunes aswell i.e Amazon etc


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

DwayneAustin said:


> Thank fuck Bo Dallas had a shit theme song when he was around is all I have to say anyways


BURN HIM!!!


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow it's 13


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Wasn't comparing Bo Dallas to FandaGOAT guys, was just a lame joke at Bo Dallas :jt1


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

i can see the boys in the back having fun with this all changing there phone's to this and anytime he walks in the room they hum it

Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
Last week when some in Twitterverse deemed me insane when I said keep an eye on @WWEFandango it seems as if he's had a viable Sun/ Mon.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

It's climbing so fast. :cheer

What will non wrestling fans think when it's #1? LOL


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I can definitely see the superstars humming it whenever they are near him :lol

This is going to haunt him for the rest of his career, even when he goes away from the Fandango gimmick to be more serious and potentially have an upper card run, the fans will still probably chant Fandango and hum his theme tune at him.


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

The Dazzler said:


> It's climbing so fast. :cheer
> 
> What will non wrestling fans think when it's #1? LOL


_What the hell, why is this #1_

~Song

_Yep, that was dumb, dumb dumb, dum-dum-de-dum-dum.... Goddamnit_


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

The Dazzler said:


> It's climbing so fast. :cheer
> 
> What will non wrestling fans think when it's #1? LOL


Wrestling fan or not, it's so damn catchy :lol

PS we need a FandanGOAT smilie.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I remember during RAW in the live discussion thread someone saying the crowd are going to eat Fandango alive. How wrong they were :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

JeriTroll isn't The Only Troll @IAmJericho Fandangos theme song is higher on the charts than Fozzy! #FandangoRevolution

^Sent to Y2J


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



Chi Town Punk said:


> You people just got money to throw around like that? and dont give me that "its just a dollar" crap. I dont know about yall, but i live in a low income household. cant be wasting dollars like that. it could be the difference if we gon eat today. yall crazy


A dollar makes the difference if you can feed your family or not? Fuck me, how do you afford a computer?


----------



## CPFC84 (Nov 5, 2009)

I can imagine when the guys in the locker room have his theme tune on their mobiles and start humming it, he will break into dance LOL!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I've seen a few people tweet Jack Whitehall about it haha. Any of you guys haha?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder what Jericho thinks?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I've seen a few people tweet Jack Whitehall about it haha. Any of you guys haha?


YUP ME


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> I wonder what Jericho thinks?


He hasn't replied to my last tweet


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

People are trying to get '#LetsGetFandangoToNumberOne' trending. If it trends more non-wrestling fans will see it.


----------



## TheSundanceKid (Apr 3, 2012)

JJJ1303 said:


> _This is.. uh... a wrestling song? Is that right? Ok, this is Chachacha, Fandango?_
> 
> ~Song
> 
> _Ok, I've got some texts in saying that the name is wrong, I'm not sure what to say about that_


repped :lmao


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Fandango is Vince's pet project and its all working out :vince

WWE need to know about this song making it to #1 on the UK charts as it will do for sure. I hope they find out through twitter, the media

#13 :mark:


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

If it does get into the top 15, this is pretty brilliant timing. With them coming on tour over here next week, you can pretty much guarantee talk shows will be wanting Fandango to appear at the end of the show. Great publicity for WWE.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about that. They'll be the first ones to shout it from the roof tops.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

The number of DJ's and radio presenters in the UK that won't let the A's breathe this weekend will be astonishing.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

William Regal retweeted it :mark:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Fandango is Vince's pet project and its all working out :vince
> 
> WWE need to know about this song making it to #1 on the UK charts as it will do for sure. I hope they find out through twitter, the media
> 
> #13 :mark:


They'll find out on here when Vince does his weekly check up on the IWC :vince3


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

D.M.N. said:


> If it does get into the top 15, this is pretty brilliant timing. With them coming on tour over here next week, you can pretty much guarantee talk shows will be wanting Fandango to appear at the end of the show. Great publicity for WWE.


I really hope they are going to be selling those new shirts of his at the live events.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

RaneGaming said:


> The number of DJ's and radio presenters in the UK that won't let the A's breathe this weekend will be astonishing.


Repped! This thing has could just keep going. If a DJ actually lets the A's breathe they'll be my new favourite DJ ever.


----------



## cm_punk1888 (May 3, 2011)

Just downloaded it. The last time I bought a single relating to a wrestler was that song the rock did with Wyclef John, finished at number 2 so here's ChChaLaLa can do one better.


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> I really hope they are going to be selling those new shirts of his at the live events.


Those shirts (the Black ones) were a mock up by a fan


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I can tell I'm not hooked on him as when ever I try to think of his theme song I immediately think of the Blue Oyster Club song from Police Academy.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

JJJ1303 said:


> Those shirts (the Black ones) were a mock up by a fan


Fuck man  WWE would make a ton off some Fandango shirts over here in the UK.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

JJJ1303 said:


> Those shirts (the Black ones) were a mock up by a fan











my shirt is not fake i ordered 7 to let the Air Breath


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

That is a cracking design for a Fandango shirt though. If they came in a Blue, Pink, Red and Green I'd buy the whole sodding lot.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

If only this was when Strictly Come Dancing was on tv...


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Fandango716 (Mar 11, 2013)

I made my own Fandango shirt

I'll post it later

I send them out for free when users win contests at www.facebook.com/fandangofans

so like it!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Zack Ryder must be contemplating suicide at this point.


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

If anyone does want a Fandango shirt BarbershopWindow has a good one (http://www.barbershopwindow.com/overstockbin.htm)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> my shirt is not fake i ordered 7 to let the Air Breath


Pretty neat t-shirt :hmm:


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> I wonder what Jericho thinks?


Heel Jericho would go on a rant about how smarks are just a bunch of mindless followers and hypocrites, taken prisoner by the moment of a 15 minute internet meme.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Pretty neat t-shirt :hmm:


:mark: you want 1 don't you


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

ConnorMCFC said:


>


Fandango > Jeff Hardy


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> :mark: you want 1 don't you


If that came in Black & one in Pink I'd buy it straight away


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

I will find him when he comes to the UK just so i can hear him say his name in person haha


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I actually can't wait to go to the RAW in London in a week and a half now.

He is gonna be so over!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

JJJ1303 said:


> If anyone does want a Fandango shirt BarbershopWindow has a good one (http://www.barbershopwindow.com/overstockbin.htm)


Cheers for bringing that site to my attention.

MONROE OF DOOM is superb!
DAZZLE one might have to be bought.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Will he be touring with RAW or Smackdown on the house shows?


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Will he be touring with RAW or Smackdown on the house shows?


if it's Smackdown I think my heart just broke a little.


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

If that song actually manages to reach number one, I will drink a bottle of Vodka in one evening to celebrate lol


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

Calvin22 said:


> If that song actually manages to reach number one, I will drink a bottle of Vodka in one evening to celebrate lol


I take it you dont drink much lol?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> They'll find out on here when Vince does his weekly check up on the IWC :vince3


I bet Vince comes on everyday to see who the IWC are marking out for :vince2


This is good timing since WWE will be touring the UK soon Fandango is gonna be so over with UK crowds I wanna hear him say his name let the A's breathe


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

RobinJefferson said:


> I take it you dont drink much lol?


haha. Not as of late. I have been totally sober, but hell, I will break my sober spree for this!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I bet Vince comes on everyday to see who the IWC are marking out for :vince2


Damn straight. How else is he gonna know who to :buried next


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

Calvin22 said:


> haha. Not as of late. I have been totally sober, but hell, I will break my sober spree for this!


If theres anything worth breaking it for, its seeing FAAAAAAAAANNDAAAAAAAAANNGOOOOOOOO at #1


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> :mark: you want 1 don't you


Perhaps :hmm: Gotta buy some Ziggler, Bryan and maybe Shield t-shirts first though unk2


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

RobinJefferson said:


> I take it you dont drink much lol?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Perhaps :hmm: Gotta buy some Ziggler, Bryan and maybe Shield t-shirts first though unk2


Wait for bryan's NEW 1 (THINK About it everyone has been given a new t-shirt bryan hasn't yet he will after kane split


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd imagine the best way to get this out there even more is to tweet this at as many wrestlers as possible, if they retweet and get behind this will go much higher i think. WHO'S WITH ME!!!???


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Screw it! Can't stop humming the damn song. Tweeting about it now. #LetsGetFandangoNumberOne We need a shorter hastag tho.


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


>


The fact you have that pre-saved makes your argument invalid.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Aw shit he was doing Smackdown house shows before Mania. Please someone tell me he's switched.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Aaro said:


> I'd imagine the best way to get this out there even more is to tweet this at as many wrestlers as possible, if they retweet and get behind this will go much higher i think. WHO'S WITH ME!!!???


Done

only 1 wwe wrestler has RT it and that was the diva's champ K Something forget her name alot of tna/indy people have


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So on the Itunes Chart, ChaChaLaLa just needs to overtake that po-faced cunt Charlie Brown, That wankbag Calvin Harris and then that Whore Taylor Swift before going in the Top 10 where it will be visible on the main page :mark:


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

This has gathered some major pace haha!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*dances*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Unlucky number 13?

Hasn't moved in a while.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Damn straight. How else is he gonna know who to :buried next


Exactly :vince


Fandango's merchandise will sell out it looks awesome

Come on peeps keep downloading this song it has to get to #1


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Unlucky number 13?
> 
> Hasn't moved in a while.


It's Number 12


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Screw it! Can't stop humming the damn song. Tweeting about it now. #LetsGetFandangoNumberOne We need a shorter hastag tho.


See the Sig, and check Twitter.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Unlucky number 13?
> 
> Hasn't moved in a while.


its getting late in the UK now, its 8pm so it will slow down till the morning...


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

RaneGaming said:


> It's Number 12


Still 13 on mine


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

13 on mine too.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> See the Sig, and check Twitter.


Thanks! Just retweeted.


----------



## bhagii (Apr 3, 2012)

Jim Jonhston should be in next years hall of fame for this haha


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Somewhere Jim Johnston is in his house with ChaChaLaLa playing super loud as he goes around pelvic thrusting with a sick grin on his face


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Jim Johnston Rings Vince

Jim Johnston:Hey Vinny It's Jim I Want A Raise
Vince: Well am not sure about that we can talk about it later
Jim Johnston: Itunes tells me we will talk about this now 
Vince: *Tells into background what's an Itunes i need to know about an Intunes*
Jim Johnston: I Will Can You Back In 1 Hour And Expect 30% Increase In Pay. 
Hangs Up


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

RobinJefferson said:


> The fact you have that pre-saved makes your argument invalid.


Ever heard of this thing called Google?

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Watch+Out+We+Got+A+Badass+Over+Here


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Somewhere Jim Johnston is in his house with ChaChaLaLa playing super loud as he goes around pelvic thrusting with a sick grin on his face


Or he is sitting there with a drink thinking

"_I did the Rock themes, Stone Cold and Break the walls down and it's *THIS* that makes it big??_


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

He's going to make enough royalties from this to buy another house that's for sure.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Fandango ‏@WWEFandango 

Where we at on the charts?


^Like A Boss


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

JJJ1303 said:


> Or he is sitting there with a drink thinking
> 
> "_I did the Rock themes, Stone Cold and Break the walls down and it's *THIS* that makes it big??_


I lol'd


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Ever heard of this thing called Google?
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Watch+Out+We+Got+A+Badass+Over+Here


The fact you went out your way as too google it makes it even worse. Please just stop.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol Kid Kash was doing a Q&A so I asked if he's on board with the Fandango revolution. He didn't seem pleased about me asking that. :lol


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Anybody know if he's been moved to Raw house shows? I'm assuming Dolph's moved to Smackdown shows now with winning the title.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

RobinJefferson said:


> The fact you went out your way as too google it makes it even worse. Please just stop.












Plus googling it is like 10 times easier... All you have to do is copy the link


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Plus googling it is like 10 times easier... All you have to do is copy the link


:clap


----------



## ArcaneGlory (Mar 12, 2008)

:faint: Holy shit, this thread blew up since last night.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

The thing is, this will make WWE very little money. The number of sales to get to #1 in the UK is paltry. That makes me thing that when the page who started this has almost 50k likes on facebook, it should be easy to get it to #1. If everyone who likes that 1 page bought it, It would be on top.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Faaaaandaaaangoooo blew up since Wrestlemania, hahaha


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

ArcaneGlory said:


> :faint: Holy shit, this thread blew up since last night.


So did Fandango's theme


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, ChaChaLaLa has risen on the US iTunes Top Songs chart as well, but people aren't focusing on that because its currently at #170 or something like that.

The UK's is way closer to getting recognition being at #13, so once it hits #1 in the UK(if it does), I imagine some people in the US might care to raise its place in the States.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Been away for 5/6 hours, has it been on the radio yet?


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Has it been played on radio yet? what position is it at now?


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

CC91 said:


> Been away for 5/6 hours, has it been on the radio yet?


I dont imagine it will till the chart show Sunday.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nah it didn't make Radio yet. Probably won't till Sunday and last time I checked it was at #13 on the Itunes charts


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

considering all the requests they have been getting they may try to get a radio license for the song before then. keep asking on fb, twitter etc to show there is a demand!


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

I think I'm too stupid to find the right charts 
There is an "official top 100" for uk i found, not in there, and I can only see the top 10 on itunes and have no idea, how to get to the rest...

Sooo, anybody got a link?


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

the best way to get this to number 1 would be to get all the wrestlers to retweet it.. I mean, Cena has like 2million followers.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

kregnaz said:


> I think I'm too stupid to find the right charts
> There is an "official top 100" for uk i found, not in there, and I can only see the top 10 on itunes and have no idea, how to get to the rest...
> 
> Sooo, anybody got a link?


http://kworb.net/popuk/ 

updated every 30 mins or so


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

pmsl can't believe we all got it to number 13.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Finally!!*

WWE ‏@WWE 3m

Make every iOS phone call a #Fandangoing moment with @WWEFandango's ringtone for iPhone! Click here from your mobile: http://wwe.me/jVPWc

*Official WWE support!*


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

chrispepper said:


> the best way to get this to number 1 would be to get all the wrestlers to retweet it.. I mean, Cena has like 2million followers.


Cena is always up for a good laugh. He's the most likely to do it out of everyone.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

It'll get higher than #13, its just getting late in the UK


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Eddie Ray said:


> considering all the requests they have been getting they may try to get a *radio license* for the song before then. keep asking on fb, twitter etc to show there is a demand!


What you've just said isn't even a thing. Radio Stations will only acknowledge it when they have to.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Found the Embed :lol

or not..

Well anyway Hopefully the @WWE tweet will add some steam! find it and retweet it like crazy!!


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> What you've just said isn't even a thing. Radio Stations will only acknowledge it when they have to.


I thought you had to get the song licensed for radio, otherwise you could just take music off anywhere and play it.

I remember something about welsh songs on the radio being cut due to the cost of licensing (i'm welsh and remember watching a news report on it in the summer of last year)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, great job by the fans doing this. I did my part and purchased the theme song, as well. Not because I'm going to listen to it, but I just want to do my part. I guess this is what they mean when people say someone can "become a star overnight." WWE still needs to follow though on the momentum, though. Here's to hoping they don't blow it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

RaneGaming said:


> Fandango ‏@WWEFandango
> 
> Where we at on the charts?
> 
> ...


What a boss come on Fandango


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

number 11 in the Itunes charts!!!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler/Faaaandaaaangoooo tag team plz


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

#11


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

Who the hell would have thought Fandango's theme would have become the YES of 2013. Jim deserves some chart recognition though, definitely a more talented individual than most of the so called music 'artists' around.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

F*ckin' 11! :avit:


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

HOLY HELL ITS AT ELEVENTH


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

11th currently. Looking forward to seeing its progression tomorrow


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That should work much better

https://twitter.com/WWE/status/322069700823633920


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Eddie Ray said:


> I thought you had to get the song licensed for radio, otherwise you could just take music off anywhere and play it.
> 
> I remember something about welsh songs on the radio being cut due to the cost of licensing (i'm welsh and remember watching a news report on it in the summer of last year)


Radio Stations need a license to play any songs what so ever, all of them have that. There aren't individual licenses for songs or that. Even if it was the case, all Jim Johnston/WWE produced music is library music that is available to everyone to use, for a price.

It just means that the writer will get royalties when it's played on radio.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

It would be gold if the song is about to be played on the radio "Right guys next up is Fandango's theme song" Then Dango comes in "I will not let you play my song until you pronounce my name correcly, FAAAAAAAAHN DAAAAAAAHN GOOOOOOOOO"


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> my shirt is not fake i ordered 7 to let the Air Breath


The only wrestling shirt i'd ever wore in public was the NWO, But i could rock this one and get away with it.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Radio Stations need a license to play any songs what so ever, all of them have that. There aren't individual licenses for songs or that. Even if it was the case, all Jim Johnston/WWE produced music is library music that is available to everyone to use, for a price.
> 
> It just means that the writer will get royalties when it's played on radio.


ohh ok, thanks for clarifying


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

#11 :mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Top 10 here we come! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Holy Shit, just cracked the top ten.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Make that number 10! http://www.livehits.co.uk/top300.php


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Well if Fandango is gonna win he's gotta go up against Ding Dong the witch is dead

Thacther Vs Fandango :mark:


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Nah it didn't make Radio yet. Probably won't till Sunday and last time I checked it was at #13 on the Itunes charts


Last time I had the radio on BBC radio 1 had the current top 10 chart everyday to build up for Sundays all we'd need to do is get it in the top 10 theoretically


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

We did it. WE DID IT. GOAT Top 10 entry ever.


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

WWE finally promote it!

WWE ‏@WWE 3m

#Fandangoing update: @WWEFandango theme tearing up the @iTunes charts!! http://wwe.me/jWxXj #SayMyName


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I got ninja'd


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Johnny Curtis must be so freaking happy. :lmao


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

He beat Taylor Swift! Life is complete!


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

livehits.co.uk says we are no 10 , that must count itunes and amazon


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:lmao:lmao Thought it was stuck at #13 as that Calvin Harris song has been all over the radio lately. Once it makes the top 10 and gains media exposure a bunch of non wrasslin' fans will start buying it.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thatcher vs Fandango, book it Vince! :vince

:lol


----------



## slab7777 (Apr 1, 2013)

This is freaking amazing! But id be surprised if it beats ding dong. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Fandango Vs Thatcher Once in a life time!!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

AYSTER said:


> WWE finally promote it!
> 
> WWE ‏@WWE 3m
> 
> #Fandangoing update: @WWEFandango theme tearing up the @iTunes charts!! http://wwe.me/jWxXj #SayMyName


Yessssssssssssssss WWE have finally announced the itunes chart news

And now its #10 :mark: 

Johnny Curtis must be marking out right now


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

slab7777 said:


> This is freaking amazing! But id be surprised if it beats ding dong. Fingers crossed!


I reckon we can beat it. Fandango has got the momentum now whereas ding dong will start losing some.


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

The fact they're both in the Top 10 makes me so happy haha, imagine the odds you would of got at the bookies this time two weeks ago hahahahaha


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Bought a copy, lol. #11


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

This is amazing!!!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

It's gone back down to 11!


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Kinda happy for Johnny Curtis.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

G.O.A.T


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> He beat Taylor Swift! Life is complete!


Please tell me we didn't Now we are going to get another Single about how fandango broke her heart by knocking her down a spot on the charts


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

RaneGaming said:


> Please tell me we didn't Now we are going to get another Single about how fandango broke her heart by knocking her down a spot on the charts


and I bet she wont even breathe the a's when she sings his name!


----------



## JMassie21 (Apr 9, 2013)

I genuinely am so surprised at how well this has done, amazing show of support everyone. Let's just hope it doesn't stop now.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark: I can't wait for it to be played on Sunday!


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> Please tell me we didn't Now we are going to get another Single about how fandango broke her heart by knocking her down a spot on the charts


Kanye West: Taylor i'm really happy for you. I'ma let you finish, But Fandango has one of the best themes of all time!!


----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

Is it just the UK this is happening or are others getting behind it too?


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Harrigan said:


> Is it just the UK this is happening or are others getting behind it too?


others are trying but its gained most steam in the UK


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

AYSTER said:


> WWE finally promote it!
> 
> WWE ‏@WWE 3m
> 
> #Fandangoing update: @WWEFandango theme tearing up the @iTunes charts!! http://wwe.me/jWxXj #SayMyName


Said that like 3 pages ago  :lol

https://twitter.com/WWE/status/322069700823633920


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

We should all be damn proud to get this theme song to where it is. These last few days have been crazy


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> It's gone back down to 11!


REVENGE OF THE TAYLOR SWIFT FANS

Bitch aint gonna job so easily.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

ShadowCat said:


> Kanye West: Taylor i'm really happy for you. I'ma let you finish, But Fandango has one of the best themes of all time!!


FAAAAAANDAAAAANGO: No let the A's breath It's FAAAAAANDAAAAANGO


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Fandango ‏@WWEFandango 9m
The Fandango theme is climbing the U.K iTunes charts. @taylorswift13, you're next. #FandangoVsTaylor


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Eddie Ray said:


> others are trying but its gained most steam in the UK


Germany... well... we suck. :vettel


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

ShadowCat said:


> Fandango Vs Thatcher Once in a life time!!


I doubt Thatcher would be able to pronounce Fandango's name properly though, so it wouldn't happen.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

ShadowCat said:


> Fandango ‏@WWEFandango 9m
> The Fandango theme is climbing the U.K iTunes charts. @taylorswift13, you're next. #FandangoVsTaylor


LEGEND!


----------



## Austin 3:65 (Nov 17, 2012)

Bought my copy! If it beats Margaret Thatcher I will shit on Sunday!


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Back down to 11 now - suspect it may fluctuate around here, but will be interesting to see how much further it can go up.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/subscriptions/wwetunes/fandango-itunes-charts-26106954

^lol


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> I doubt Thatcher would be able to pronounce Fandango's name properly though, so it wouldn't happen.
> 
> Mods, if I went too far with that joke then please feel free to delete.


Went too far? There's a reason Ding Ding The WITCH Is Dead, is in the top 10 aswell bro.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Fandango ‏@WWEFandango 11m
The Fandango theme is climbing the U.K iTunes charts. @taylorswift13, you're next. #FandangoVsTaylor

from Dango's twitter Hahah this is brilliant.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

When Jericho put over fandango, i didn think he meant in music too


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> REVENGE OF THE TAYLOR SWIFT FANS
> 
> Bitch aint gonna job so easily.


Didn't they threaten to kill some new artist over a people choice music award or something? :lol


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

I think it's only fair we get Fozzy to #1 next week.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

D.M.N. said:


> Back down to 11 now - suspect it may fluctuate around here, but will be interesting to see how much further it can go up.


I think it will pick up more momentum when guys like Cena get involved. MAYBE it will pick up a little bit of mainstream attention as well.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> I doubt Thatcher would be able to pronounce Fandango's name properly though, so it wouldn't happen.
> 
> Mods, if I went too far with that joke then please feel free to delete.


The name isn't even worthy of leaving her lips.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

RobinJefferson said:


> Went too far? There's a reason Ding Ding The WITCH Is Dead, is in the top 10 aswell bro.


I guess you're right, i'm probably worrying too much, although I wasn't around during Thatcher's reign so I won't have as much of an opinion as others on here might.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Shaun_27 said:


> When Jericho put over fandango, i didn think he meant in music too


Got forbid i ever come across as disrespectful to Y2J but i think this theme is already doing better than anything that Fozzy has ever put out.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Fandango is gonna beat Fozzy lol poor Jericho is gonna be putting Fandango over in the ring and over his music


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

i think it will settle down now until tomorrow...you can buy it on amazon and play.com and they count as separate purchases...just to give ideas to those with some money to spare...


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

Taking over Taylor swift shouldn't be too hard, I hear she lays down for a lot of guys.

#pimpiniseasy


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Eddie Ray said:


> i think it will settle down now until tomorrow...you can buy it on amazon and play.com and they count as separate purchases...just to give ideas to those with some money to spare...


its 7th on amazon atm (i spent 30 pound on fandango) thats what i won betting on him lol


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I can't wait to see the reaction when Raw hits London in 2 weeks. If they can match even half the reaction of NJ then it should make for a great show lol.


----------



## Angelfaith (Jun 26, 2007)

This is actually great. If we can make RATM Christmas #1 we can do this!


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

ChaChaLaLa cover

By god, it's too catchy.

p.s. It's my mate not me.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Wrestling is looked down upon by the mainstream. But we're forcing them to acknowledge it.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Still at #11 on the 9:30 sweep


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> I can't wait to see the reaction when Raw hits London in 2 weeks. If they can match even half the reaction of NJ then it should make for a great show lol.


i will be chanting till my lung give out and i don't care if i need to slap,kick or punt everyone around me we will be singing and we will be chanting all night long


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> ChaChaLaLa cover
> 
> By god, it's too catchy.


Probably, the greatest thing i have seen


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Is anyone here going to the Birmingham Smackdown house show on the 20th? I am and I will be singing this even if nobody else is.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

RaneGaming said:


> i will be chanting till my lung give out and i don't care if i need to slap,kick or punt everyone around me we will be singing and we will be chanting all night long


I'm with you there! We need to try and out-do New Jersey!


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> He beat Taylor Swift! Life is complete!


Inb4 she writes a song about Fandango breaking her heart and how she doesn't need him.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> ChaChaLaLa cover
> 
> By god, it's too catchy.


HAAAAAA


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

insanitydefined said:


> Inb4 she writes a song about Fandango breaking her heart and how she doesn't need him.


 you missed this convo we 



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> He beat Taylor Swift! Life is complete!





RaneGaming said:


> Please tell me we didn't Now we are going to get another Single about how fandango broke her heart by knocking her down a spot on the charts





What_A_Maneuver! said:


> and I bet she wont even breathe the a's when she sings his name!





ShadowCat said:


> Kanye West: Taylor i'm really happy for you. I'ma let you finish, But Fandango has one of the best themes of all time!!





RaneGaming said:


> FAAAAAANDAAAAANGO: No let the A's breath It's FAAAAAANDAAAAANGO


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

Downloaded it - it's now my ringtone. Hoping if it goes off on the train to work I may get a chuckle off another lone fan haha.


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

Is it this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7x1s6h7izjs


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, on iTunes Fandan...wait goddamn it let me start that one again

On iTunes Faaaandaaaangoooo still has to beat Taylor Goat Swift.

Holy hell its a battle of goats.

Taylor "Goat" Swift vs. Johnny "G.O.A.T" Curtis


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Is anyone here going to the Birmingham Smackdown house show on the 20th? I am and I will be singing this even if nobody else is.


Has he not been moved to the Raw shows? (Living in hope)


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Murph said:


> Has he not been moved to the Raw shows? (Living in hope)


he will be on both 100%

its offical he's over


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

Boneduster said:


> Is it this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7x1s6h7izjs


well??


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

RaneGaming said:


> he will be on both 100%
> 
> its offical he's over


There's 2 shows on the same night in different cities during the UK tour, though


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Boneduster said:


> Is it this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7x1s6h7izjs


nope you need to buy it on itunes/amazon for real version


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Currently at number 13 which is great. But it's in the same week as the ding dong the witch is dead campaign


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

RaneGaming said:


> nope you need to buy it on itunes/amazon for real version


lol im not buying that shit, its crap and generic


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

Boneduster said:


> lol im not buying that shit, its crap and generic


I think i speak for everyone on this thread when i say - GO AWAY YOU FANDICKHEAD


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

RobinJefferson said:


> I think i speak for everyone on this thread when i say - GO AWAY YOU FANDICKHEAD


This is why wrestlemania was shit and wrestling is dead, because of braindead fans that like generic dance music.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

@WWEFandango 49m
The Fandango theme is climbing the U.K iTunes charts. @taylorswift13, you're next. #FandangoVsTaylor


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Jim johnson did not create the theme, i just heard it on the mlb network during highlights.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

RaneGaming said:


> he will be on both 100%
> 
> its offical he's over


Fucking dreadful.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> he will be on both 100%
> 
> its offical he's over










that sounds boss, a full version would be awesome.


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

Boneduster said:


> This is why wrestlemania was shit and wrestling is dead, because of braindead fans that like generic dance music.


I dont like generic dance music, we''re tryna get a WWE theme song to number 1 and your just being a dick and trying to piss on everyones chips, so do everyone a favour and do one.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Keep going strong you crazy bastards!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RobinJefferson said:


> I think i speak for everyone on this thread when i say - GO AWAY YOU FANDICKHEAD


Don't feed the trolls!
If they don't understand by now, they never will.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Boneduster said:


> lol im not buying that shit, its crap and generic


Jeah, we all bought it because it's a musical masterpiece. :matt


> This is why wrestlemania was shit and wrestling is dead, because of braindead fans that like generic dance music.


It is not about liking or loving this song, It's because we do something as a unit old grumpy ass.
Go write down some parking violators from your window.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

richyque said:


> Jim johnson did not create the theme, i just heard it on the mlb network during highlights.


All of Jim Johnstons music is stock library music that anyone can use on their show. I've heard Bob Holly's theme on shitloads of shows.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

So is it only the UK charts this is climbing on?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

#11 on UK iTunes, #163 on US iTunes


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

Fandangos theme played on MLB network in America

http://twitter.yfrog.com/09dnoiqeuhlltfaqjnvcbuecz


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

D-Tre said:


> So is it only the UK charts this is climbing on?


Yes, But i think it's climbing slowly in the US not sure.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

D-Tre said:


> So is it only the UK charts this is climbing on?


No it's climbing on a few charts just Uk Started it so it's higher on uk charts  Brits Do As The Slogan Say And GOOOOO The F Out


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

This to me shows the importance of diversity in a writing team. I hated the whole fandango thing for weeks but this is hilarious :clap I'd imagine Vince is pretty happy with himself right now, Jim Johnston too!
Just bought the song but just HAD to buy 'Ding dong the witch is dead' as well, i'd be happy if Fandango's theme sits in second place behind that. As funny as this is, I need to hear The witch is dead on the radio in the week of Thatcher's funeral :


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

This is amazing. It's all over my facebook, people posting it as their status's. :lol


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

if we can break top 10 there is no doubt it will reach #1. #fandangorevolution


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

HouseofPunk said:


> This to me shows the importance of diversity in a writing team. I hated the whole fandango thing for weeks but this is hilarious :clap I'd imagine Vince is pretty happy with himself right now, Jim Johnston too!
> Just bought the song but just HAD to buy 'Ding dong the witch is dead' as well, i'd be happy if Fandango's theme sits in second place behind that. As funny as this is, I need to hear The witch is dead on the radio in the week of Thatcher's funeral :


Exactly we have opened the character up now

He Can Mock Us Telling us we are singing it wrong or we are not allowed to sing it untill he say his name correct he can shout abuse at us for making him angry 
so many ways to go with it as a HEEL


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Edit


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> Exactly we have opened the character up now
> 
> He Can Mock Us Telling us we are singing it wrong or we are not allowed to sing it untill he say his name correct he can shout abuse at us for making him angry
> so many ways to go with it as a HEEL


Might be just be but i've never known a Wrestler go get this much attention and i've been watching since 96. I'm happy for curtis he's a good actor always fort he had potential with the right gimmick and i shit on him up until the last week before Mania now i fucking love it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You Brit's are really taking it to another level!


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> You Brit's are really taking it to another level!


It's what we do better than everyone else


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

ShadowCat said:


> Might be just be but i've never known a Wrestler go get this much attention and i've been watching since 96. I'm happy for curtis he's a good actor always fort he had potential with the right gimmick and i shit on him up until the last week before Mania now i fucking love it.


he was even a his character and hes made it work in a big way  so i hope he gets everything he deserves (good things) it will take a few weeks to notice 

1.are wwe giving him the ball and letting him run with it
2.Hes just X Heel being build to be given to cena
2.HHH And his shovel join the party


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Just got home and it's up to #11 on the iTunes chart :mark: 

Ding-Dong! The Which is Dead is #1 :mark: :mark:


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> You Brit's are really taking it to another level!


THAT'S WHAT WE DO!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Next WWE Champion

Faaandaaangooo

Seriously though that belt would look good on his waist and over his shoulder


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Next WWE Champion
> 
> Faaandaaangooo
> 
> Seriously though that belt would look good on his waist and over his shoulder


i wouldn't put it past vince for the Uk Tour  Vince Loves Press


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

:mark:

http://twitter.yfrog.com/na8turzuhaehkqrplvtovaqwz


----------



## Skeff (Apr 2, 2012)

I could imagine Fandango on this morning telling Phillip Schofield to breathe the a's :mark:


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> he was even a his character and hes made it work in a big way  so i hope he gets everything he deserves (good things) it will take a few weeks to notice
> 
> 1.are wwe giving him the ball and letting him run with it
> 2.Hes just X Heel being build to be given to cena
> 2.HHH And his shovel join the party


I remeber Ziggler saying in NXT that he'd be a good dancer/Actor.

Literally just said to my brother FFAAAAAAAANNNN-DAAAAAAAAAN-GGGOOOOOO lets the A's Breath, Brother just said to me HHH Will fued with him lol dare we forget how great HHH is.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Skeff said:


> I could imagine Fandango on this morning telling Phillip Schofield to breathe the a's :mark:


well he's drooling over his assistant


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Us Brits just go that one step further 

My god what a swerve that would be if Fandango won the WWE title during the UK tour soon


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> ChaChaLaLa cover
> 
> By god, it's too catchy.
> 
> p.s. It's my mate not me.


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Skeff said:


> I could imagine Fandango on this morning telling Phillip Schofield to breathe the a's :mark:


And getting Holly Willoughbooby to dance!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Us Brits just go that one step further
> 
> My god what a swerve that would be if Fandango won the WWE title during the UK tour soon


tell me vince wouldn't love his Champion being a Number 1 Singles Selling Artist 

he liked Actor + champ So why not that


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Skeff said:


> I could imagine Fandango on this morning telling Phillip Schofield to breathe the a's :mark:


I want him to do every media available and walk off because they can't say his name right. The brits will love that.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

That should totally be what he does, hahahaha


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

You guys should've heard me at work trying to explain this to my workmates and everytime I say Fandango's name I'm letting the A's breathe and they are looking at me like if I'm crazy. :lol You gotta let the A's breathe!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

ConnorMCFC said:


> And getting Holly Willoughbooby to dance!


Dem boobies will dance with all that dancing around :kobe4


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

http://www.wwe.com/subscriptions/wwetunes/fandango-itunes-charts


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

ShadowCat said:


> I want him to do every media available and walk off because they can't say his name right. The brits will love that.


he did that at wrestlemania to alot of people pod cast's and radio hosts


----------



## JMassie21 (Apr 9, 2013)

Amazon saying that sales have increased by 7,471% for ChaChaLaLa.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/movers-and-shakers/dmusic/digital-music-track/ref=zg_bsnr_tab_t_bsms


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

D-Tre said:


> http://www.wwe.com/subscriptions/wwetunes/fandango-itunes-charts


Fuck this is so getting to #1 now that WWE themselves are behind it.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Us Brits just go that one step further
> 
> My god what a swerve that would be if Fandango won the WWE title during the UK tour soon


I'd love them to do a tease like when Chris Jericho won it in Winnipeg on RAW only for the decision to be reversed. I just want to hear the pop.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

ConnorMCFC said:


> And getting Holly Willoughbooby to dance!


:yes


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Fandango is probably masturbating while watching this happening. :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I'd love them to do a tease like when Chris Jericho won it in Winnipeg on RAW only for the decision to be reversed. I just want to hear the pop.


they would need to do it at the end of the night Brits don't like Teasing 

Think Mark Henry after you kicked him in the nuts


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> Fandango is probably masturbating watching this happening. :lol:


Please he's got someone who does that for him his arms are behind his head


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Fandango ✔ @WWEFandango

The Fandango theme is climbing the U.K iTunes charts. @taylorswift13, you're next. #FandangoVsTaylor

:lmao Fandango vs Taylor, BOOK IT VINCE :lmao


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I'd love them to do a tease like when Chris Jericho won it in Winnipeg on RAW only for the decision to be reversed. I just want to hear the pop.


I wanna hear the pop too


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Will we find out how many downloads it has?


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

Come on, next week, we can do this for Fozzy.. seeing as Jericho put Fandango on the map lol!!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Welp, bought Faaandaaangooo's theme on iTunes(US)


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Welp, bought Faaandaaangooo's theme on iTunes(US)


showing support is all that matters


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

Do you think he should acknowledge this in his promo's etc or just ignore it?.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

RobinJefferson said:


> Do you think he should acknowledge this in his promo's etc or just ignore it?.


After Camera stops rolling he can but when camera's are on nope


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Bryan D. said:


> Fandango is probably masturbating while watching this happening. :lol


You forgot someone else !!!

:vince


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> After Camera stops rolling he can but when camera's are on nope


OR he could adress it and shit on the people, because they are not worthy of Faaaaaaahhhhhn Daaaaaaaaaahn Ghoooooh, you know, heeling it up and provoking a Nr.1


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hope this song reaches no 1 tomorrow 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

found on twitter...i loled


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

They will mention it
They can use it to attack jericho even more and push the storyline , plus it will sell more tracks and push him higher in the charts .


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Eddie Ray said:


> found on twitter...i loled


:lmao :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lord help me, but it is a catchy little tune.


----------



## Mayaa3:16 (Apr 9, 2013)

Uk fans are best fans ever!! Hilarious


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

TheDeadMan86 said:


>


Fkin hell lol.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

"Hall of Famer Wade"

BARRETT


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm feeling so fuckin silly right now, I was just in the kitchen getting mah muffins out of the oven and I kinda danced while humming, this is even catchier than Dumb ways to die combined with Gangnamstyle and Taylor Swift ft. Bork Laser :lmao


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

kregnaz said:


> I'm feeling so fuckin silly right now, I was just in the kitchen getting mah *muffins* out of the oven and I kinda danced while humming, this is even catchier than Dumb ways to die combined with Gangnamstyle and Taylor Swift ft. Bork Laser :lmao


What a way to help our british stereo type dude :argh:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

kregnaz said:


> I'm feeling so fuckin silly right now, *I was just in the kitchen getting mah muffins out* of the oven and I kinda danced while humming, this is even catchier than Dumb ways to die combined with Gangnamstyle and Taylor Swift ft. Bork Laser :lmao


I bet you were you dirty sod


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> "Hall of Famer Wade"
> 
> BARRETT


Thought the same. :lol


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

For those to busy to click a link, the Sax cover in all it's glory. He's now begging WWE to let him play it live for Fandango's entrance. Belter.


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

Well it's still getting it's ass kicked by Ding Dong the Witch is Dead... But there's a chance it could get in the top 10 in the UK (currently 11th in iTunes' Charts


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

eldoon said:


> They will mention it
> They can use it to attack jericho even more and push the storyline , plus it will sell more tracks and push him higher in the charts .


Yeah say that he has a song at #1 and jericho never has


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

RobinJefferson said:


> What a way to help our british stereo type dude :argh:


Nope, not an island dweller, yoladiyoladilooo 


danny_boy said:


> I bet you were you dirty sod


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

S/o to you Brits. You guys are creating the next big thing in Fandango.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> For those to busy to click a link, the Sax cover in all it's glory. He's now begging WWE to let him play it live for Fandango's entrance. Belter.


He should recreate this:






But with Fandango's theme.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

Why haven't WWE got a mention to this on their homepage?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Honestly, I do wish WWE would make the sudden popularity of ChaChaLaLa the first thing you see on WWE.com

It would spark more people into checking it out and joining the #FandangoRevolution


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

Stalled at 11th, i'd imagine the top 10 is a much harder nut to crack, i just hope it can make it!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Harrigan (Apr 6, 2013)

Aaro said:


> Stalled at 11th, i'd imagine the top 10 is a much harder nut to crack, i just hope it can make it!


TBF it is midnight here. Another push tomorrow and we should get into the 10 easily enough


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, its 7 PM for East Coast Yanks in the States(and I'm one of them but oi, very European blooded) but its midnight for our lovely brothers and sisters overseas.

Let em get some well deserved rest and relaxation. They'll go crazy again mañana.


----------



## gtamann (Jun 26, 2011)

Watching https://twitter.com/search?q=#FandangoRevolution&src=hash makes me happy!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Bought mine, though I'm in Asia so I'm not sure if it's significant in your charts.

:lmao And they said internet marks barely have any significance to WWE when it comes to what sells.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Legions of kids will never band together to create this kind of cultural phenomena


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

TheDeadMan86 said:


>


Fans the Phillies/Mets game were singing it to but just a minor group.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

x78 said:


> He should recreate this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what, I'm shocked that I didn't even think of it myself. Sexy Sax Man is classic.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Fans the Phillies/Mets game were singing it to but just a minor group.


goddamn


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Kinda funny this thread alone is at about 1/5th of the total posts of the Monday night raw thread itself :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

The deadline for sales for the UK chart is midnight on Saturday so it's very possible it could end up being in the top 5.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

It'll get more buys during the UK's daylight hours

As for its US buys, that'll rise, but much slower.


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

the world has gone mad


----------



## THATswhatidonow (Apr 6, 2013)

Technically this isn't his theme. Wasn't it used in James bond movies? Anyway when Fandango becomes WWE champ for 435 days blame yourselves.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

THATswhatidonow said:


> Technically this isn't his theme. Wasn't it used in James bond movies? Anyway when Fandango becomes WWE champ for 435 days blame yourselves.


No, it is not a James bond song.. and that would be the most mosst fabulous 435 days in the WWE in a long time..


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

THATswhatidonow said:


> Technically this isn't his theme. Wasn't it used in James bond movies? Anyway when Fandango becomes WWE champ for 435 days blame yourselves.


it was written by WWEs own head of music or whatever his title is called... it was made just for fandango


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Is this really 8th in the UK charts?


----------



## THATswhatidonow (Apr 6, 2013)

VanDam1 said:


> it was written by WWEs own head of music or whatever his title is called... it was made just for fandango


No it wasn't i've heard this song plenty years ago. James bond most memorably.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



Chi Town Punk said:


> You people just got money to throw around like that? and dont give me that "its just a dollar" crap. I dont know about yall, but i live in a low income household. cant be wasting dollars like that. it could be the difference if we gon eat today. yall crazy


Didn't you pay $5 to be a premium member here?

Never mind.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd buy it but it's so much effort to make a itunes account


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

kopitelewis said:


> Is this really 8th in the UK charts?


No. not sure why the op put that in the title considering it was way down at the time, but it has went from 40 to 11 since this afternoon:lol, bizarrely just behind Taylor swifts new song and has overtaken a ton of popular bands/artists, It'll likely break into the top 10 tomorrow.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Cheers, this is great.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

THATswhatidonow said:


> No it wasn't i've heard this song plenty years ago. James bond most memorably.


No you didn't, it's a Cha-Cha type piece of music and the general melody is very common.



wrestlingistkrieg said:


> I'd buy it but it's so much effort to make a itunes account


It's available on Amazon and many other sites too.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, its available on Amazon if you don't want to get it on iTunes


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

THATswhatidonow said:


> Technically this isn't his theme. Wasn't it used in James bond movies? Anyway when Fandango becomes WWE champ for 435 days blame yourselves.


Oh god please don't joke about such things


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Fandango needs more than a 435 day title reign;his reign needs to last

2,805 daaays(gotta let the A's breathe)


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

This is why Vince needs to push the Euro Market more. That's where the money is.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

THATswhatidonow said:


> No it wasn't i've heard this song plenty years ago. James bond most memorably.


Name the film(s).
source or move along.



Osize10 said:


> Oh god please don't joke about such things


If you hate it so much, why are you in a thread devoted to the world push to get his music up the charts?
There is a regular thread for it.


----------



## Icee (Mar 28, 2013)

I bought the song...because I like it.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

they should start humming more wrestlers' themes throughout the show, i'd mark if they hummed Austin's theme:

"glass shatters" DANA DANNANANA .. DAAAA .. DANA DANNANNANA.. DOOOAAAH..DANANDANANNADANNANANADANDANA


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

ChaChaLaLa is now #12 in Ireland's iTunes Top Songs Chart

haaaaa


----------



## ViperAtHeart (Mar 23, 2013)

its catchy but nothing i would ever listen to outside of wwe


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

ViperAtHeart said:


> its catchy but nothing i would ever listen to outside of wwe


i dont listen to wwe music outside of wwe except brock lesnars music when im working out. like once a year.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

FLAVOR OF THE MONTH


----------



## cmpunk28 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hahahahaha this is brilliant! Just got back from work and didnt know anything about this! Just checked itunes its still at 11. Just downloaded my copy and will def be spreading the word as my workplace is full of wrestling fans! It wont make number 1 coz of the maggie thatcher song people are downloading that like crazy, Number 2? why not! my new alarm tone anyway


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> FLAVOR OF THE MONTH


One of my ex girlfriends grandma called me the flavor of the month once.

thats when i realized my girlfriend was a whore


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

I think this link is live for non UK ppl who want to watch the UK itunes charts.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh man, if Fandango beats the Saturdays


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Oh man, if Fandango beats the Saturdays


It would be like all the other times they've failed to do well?

If Forever is Over, one of the best pop songs this century, doesn't do well for them nothing will.

Damn, that doesn't make me look very good.

Anyway, FANDANGO!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> It would be like all the other times they've failed to do well?
> 
> If Forever is Over, one of the best pop songs this century, doesn't do well for them nothing will.
> 
> ...


They reached #1 earlier this year with "What About Us."

Still at #11 in the UK.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Not saying it's the same melody or whatever, but I swear it's similar to I Dream of Jeannie opening. Like Fandango's version is a slightly slower tempo or something. Must be my imagination.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

would be interesting to have them overlayed, but hells bells, the man has been making music for so long it darn near impossible that nothing is ever going to be completely without similarities to something else.


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

WOW Fandango's gonna have a top ten hit....lol


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

It'll definitely make the top ten in 6+ or so hours once UK lads are up and about and doing their thing.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Cyon said:


> Not saying it's the same melody or whatever, but I swear it's similar to I Dream of Jeannie opening. Like Fandango's version is a slightly slower tempo or something. Must be my imagination.


No, I thought the same thing. It's got a 'Jeanie' vibe, but it's still a unique song of its own and not a ripoff.
It's got a lot of other flavor to it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

> Nick Duett ‏@NickDoIt 3m
> 
> ...And Robert Flores on @SportsCenter just hummed Fandango's theme during Top Plays! It is sweeping the nation!


Got this tweet. This shit is becoming a movement quick. Fuck this company if they don't cash in on this golden opportunity.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

As much as I enjoy bashing Lawler, I have to give him his due on this: he was the first Fandango mark. Way ahead of the rest ahead of us.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Got this tweet. This shit is becoming a movement quick. Fuck this company if they don't cash in on this golden opportunity.


Of course they'll cash in on it. But in only the way WWE does it. Over do it ten fold and everyone becomes sick of it within a month. They'll overexpose this whole thing all at once instead of letting it build into something special.


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

Have it bin play on radio 1 yet


----------



## chicosantana (Oct 30, 2011)

Morning from the UK!

I have heard Fandangos theme on two different breakfast radio stations this morning!!

Yaaaaaaas


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

chicosantana said:


> Morning from the UK!
> 
> I have heard Fandangos theme on two different breakfast radio stations this morning!!
> 
> Yaaaaaaas


THE FULL SONG


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

Keep downloading guys


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

Come on, UK boys! Let's get ChaChaLaLa in the top 10 today!:clap


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Tailor swift, F' Off, get fandango to #9 atleast...


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

THATswhatidonow said:


> No it wasn't i've heard this song plenty years ago. James bond most memorably.


I've watched every Bond film and don't recognise Fandango's music in any of them. Care to point out which one it's in? Would be epic if it's in there, but I really don't think it is.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Am Back Now ready to push it into top 10  Lets Faaaannndaaaaaannggoooo


----------



## john2201 (Nov 21, 2010)

Just bought it! I see its up to 12 now! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

mellison24 said:


> I've watched every Bond film and don't recognise Fandango's music in any of them. Care to point out which one it's in? Would be epic if it's in there, but I really don't think it is.


its not... hes just not very bright. it may sound similar but a WWE guy created it himself


----------



## aroniyang (Feb 3, 2010)

Is there a site that shows actual numbers of sales on the chart? Would be good to know how much we are behind no.10, we've been 11 for a fair while.


----------



## Skeff (Apr 2, 2012)

aroniyang said:


> Is there a site that shows actual numbers of sales on the chart? Would be good to know how much we are behind no.10, we've been 11 for a fair while.


http://kworb.net/popuk/

This site seems to show some kind of rating which, showed ding dong heading up to 0.999 just before reaching a 1.000 rating as it headed into the number 1 spot.

Last night we were 0.05 behind taylor swift and now we're 0.01 behind, we're catching!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Im gonna be pissed if he doesnt marry Stephanie and take over the company now. Charting that high on ITunes should earn him royalty


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

So buying this, I'm not even a big Fandango fan, I just love the idea of the WWE beating people like Taylor Swift in the charts, and its spreading like wildfire, it would be phenomenal to get this even higher!

Remember iTunes doesn't equal official chart, but I imagine if we break the top 5 or 6 on iTunes we'll be pretty well placed for the charts come Sunday.

Also in joint UK and US iTunes sales I think the theme is currently #11 also - well done UK and US fans!


----------



## Skeff (Apr 2, 2012)

Summer Rae WWE ‏@RealSummerWWE 11h

Get @WWEFandango's infectious entrance theme on iTunes! https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/wwe-chachalala-fandango-single/id614738696?ign-mpt=uo=4 … @WWE #RAW #Fandangoing #fandangorevolution

Summer Rae WWE ‏@RealSummerWWE 10 Apr

Its 5am, I'm at the airport...I just started #Fandangoing & got bumped to the front of the long TSA line! #ItpaystoFandango @WWE

maybe more divas/superstars will start pushing it.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Cyon said:


> Not saying it's the same melody or whatever, but I swear it's similar to I Dream of Jeannie opening. Like Fandango's version is a slightly slower tempo or something. Must be my imagination.


It is a similar musical setting, I grant you that, but the tunes are different, it's just because this probably isn't your/our everyday music whe can distinguish instantly. For me every rap title kinda sounds the same as well, for other people every indie rock band sounds the same, or every 70s guitar piece sounds like Hendrix at woodstock, every boyband sounds like the backstreet boys etc. it's just a matter of exposure


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

I hope his theme song doesnt become bigger than him


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

its dropped to no 12 dont let it slip any more lets get it to no 1 so go buy buy buy


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Going by the numbers on this website, it can get to No.3 which would be amazing!

http://kworb.net/popuk/
_______

Is there a chart update at 3.30 again today?


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

just bought from amazon, i already got it off itunes yesterday but it wont let me buy it from there again keeps saying do i want to download it again for free but that obviously wont count in the chart, how are we meant to get in higher in the charts if it only lets you buy it once on itunes


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

RaneGaming said:


>


LOL


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

england66 said:


> just bought from amazon, i already got it off itunes yesterday but it wont let me buy it from there again keeps saying do i want to download it again for free but that obviously wont count in the chart, how are we meant to get in higher in the charts if it only lets you buy it once on itunes


different account, multiple buys dont really count anyway, as it could easily be rigged


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

also dont know if ive got it wrong but when i just bought it on amazon it said 89p but after the order was complete it says it cost me nothing, just shows -89p promotion might work for some other people aswell :cool2


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

^This is what will happen


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

its gone back to 12 now not looking good, im hoping its just because its still quite early over here, did anyone tweet any wrestlers last night ive only seen william regal and summer rae rt so far


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

england66 said:


> its gone back to 12 now not looking good, im hoping its just because its still quite early over here, did anyone tweet any wrestlers last night ive only seen william regal and summer rae rt so far


the ball only really started rolling from 2pm onwards. majority of the student population (our main DL base) are still in bed lol (speaking as a student)


----------



## FanDrango (Apr 10, 2013)

I was worried it couldn't sustain it's momentum. The kids are off this week so it got all the attention it possibly could get yesterday. Not many who follow WWE haven't heard of it's success.

Amazon is selling it cheaper and I know it's got a lot of sales there. So it might be doing better than expected.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah annoying to see it's gone down to #12. However, the comment above about the students being in bed is valid. I'd still be in bed if I didn't have a job interview this morning.

We need more wrestlers/celebrities to tweet about it though!


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Eddie Ray said:


> the ball only really started rolling from 2pm onwards. majority of the student population (our main DL base) are still in bed lol (speaking as a student)


ah theres still hope then once most of the students have woke up lol hopefully itl get played on radio 1 at 3.30 they must have updated the chart by now


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Yeah annoying to see it's gone down to #12. However, the comment above about the students being in bed is valid. I'd still be in bed if I didn't have a job interview this morning.
> 
> We need more wrestlers/celebrities to tweet about it though!


we are currently spamming Strictly come dancing judges they like that type of music


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Yeah annoying to see it's gone down to #12. However, the comment above about the students being in bed is valid. I'd still be in bed if I didn't have a job interview this morning.
> 
> We need more wrestlers/celebrities to tweet about it though!


yeah i havnt got twitter but its probably best to tweet english/irish wrestlers like sheamus,paige,wade there more likely to rt also good luck with your job interview or if youve already been hope it went well


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

We planning on spamming the 6 o'clock take over again?


----------



## MacD01 (May 13, 2008)

The fact that it's still in a similar position as it was last night is good. Seems to be selling steadily. The damn song was stuck in my head all last night :lol


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

england66 said:


> yeah i havnt got twitter but its probably best to tweet english/irish wrestlers like sheamus,paige,wade there more likely to rt also good luck with your job interview or if youve already been hope it went well


Yeah, I'm surprised John Cena hasn't said anything about it yet. He's usually always up for this kind of stuff plus he has like 3.5 million. And thanks for the good luck, I've already been and it went pretty well


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

my girlfriend was so pissed last night cause the song was keeping her awake...my advice to her is to embrace it...so i spent this morning dancing around my kitchen


----------



## aroniyang (Feb 3, 2010)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> We planning on spamming the 6 o'clock take over again?


I think it's first post first serve, 3 songs from texting, facebook and twitter, amount of posts won't influence them.

We'll need fast fingers.


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

It's so catchy it makes me wanna go Fandancing!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

That's it! We need to start spamming those with the most twitter followers encouraging them to retweet. Cena has the most,followed by The Rock, Orton, Punk and Jericho. We can easily eliminate Orton and Punk for this. I think most likely Cena and Jericho might be down for it. Btw, how the hell does Orton have over 2 million followers? What in the world would he tweet about? Does he even tweet?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

hazuki said:


> They reached #1 earlier this year with "What About Us."
> 
> Still at #11 in the UK.


Must've been very recent then, but fair play.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

aroniyang said:


> I think it's first post first serve, 3 songs from texting, facebook and twitter, amount of posts won't influence them.
> 
> We'll need fast fingers.


Yeah but if we all try there's more chance that one of us we'll be first


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

It's just gone down to #13 on livehits 

Keeps on decreasing!


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> It's just gone down to #13 on livehits
> 
> Keeps on decreasing!


it was 14 on livehits when i checked about 20 mins ago so slowy getting better, also 4 on amazon


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Yeah, I'm surprised John Cena hasn't said anything about it yet. He's usually always up for this kind of stuff plus he has like 3.5 million. And thanks for the good luck, I've already been and it went pretty well


Cena's still pissed that his rap album didn't go down too well


----------



## the-guru (Jan 26, 2008)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> It's just gone down to #13 on livehits
> 
> Keeps on decreasing!


But its up to number 4 on amazon which has to be helping


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

text CHACHALALA-FANDANGO to 81199 at 2pm on the dot to hopefully get it played on bbcradio 1. wrestlememes idea, not mine...


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

I've bought it.

I might actually listen to the chart show now.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm down for the 2pm thing


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

ive just text in for the 2pm thing. Also someone tweet scott mills.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Tuned in for Fandango, didn't hear it, tuned out. YOU JUST LOST A CUSTOMER, BBC RADIO ONE. I SAID, YOU JUST LOST A CUSTOMER.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Sent mine as well. Seems like we got a good few doing it. Wonder if it will make a difference.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Back to #13 nooooo come on peeps lets get this song back up and to #1


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Radio 1 music is insufferable and repetitive but worth it if they play it and would surely boost some buys.


----------



## chicosantana (Oct 30, 2011)

Apparantly, people are ordering things in Starbucks with the name Fandango and then when it is called they are correcting them with "Faaaaaaaaan daaaaaaaaannn goooooooo"


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

chicosantana said:


> Apparantly, people are ordering things in Starbucks with the name Fandango and then when it is called they are correcting them with "Faaaaaaaaan daaaaaaaaannn goooooooo"


----------



## videocruiser (Jun 28, 2011)

Would they check their twitter during show ? or most likely after ? I think i can only handle this music just today only... yesterday was bad enough.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Dropped from #11 to #13 on the UK iTunes Top Songs chart but it can bounce back.

Again, this is all up to the lads in the UK. Hopefully WWE superstars tweet and retweet about Fandango's theme doing so well.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm still yet to buy it. Need to wait for my sister to come home from Uni so I can use her iTunes account. Can't see me persuading my mum to use her card as easily seeing as though it's for Fandango.


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

Had it bin played on radio 1 yet


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

IISUPERXEROII said:


> Had it bin played on radio 1 yet


NO,pffftt not even a mention even with its position in the chart.


----------



## videocruiser (Jun 28, 2011)

Well I sent a txt and a twitter.... low hopes but hey who knows if enough do it in the end.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

All you can do is spread the word, hope others do, and hope it leads to the song's success(well, it already succeeded, but lets see it go higher)


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

You don't need to just buy it on itunes. Amazon and Google download sales all go towards the official chart as well.


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

Just out from the WWE-twitter account: It's official! You know @WWEFandango is taking over when @Royals are playing his theme at the end of their game! #WWE #Fandangoing


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## videocruiser (Jun 28, 2011)

Tito Saatana said:


> Just out from the WWE-twitter account: It's official! You know @WWEFandango is taking over when @Royals are playing his theme at the end of their game! #WWE #Fandangoing


Took them a bit to say atleast something .


Edit. Oh turns out they did say something a while ago my bad


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, they've mentioned it a couple of times


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

LPPrince said:


>


:lmao


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Gotta love Gordon Ramsay. You know he's secretly part of the #FandangoRevolution


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

From WWE universe (over 1 000 000 followers): WWE Universe ‏@WWEUniverse 
Share your videos of #Fandangoing -- both intentional and unintentional -- on Twitter with the #Fandangoing tag! @WWEFandango #SayMyName


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Judging from that tweet, looks like WWE is about to run with it till it gets played out and run to the ground.

Like the character but I dont see this lasting long.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Tito Saatana said:


> Just out from the WWE-twitter account: It's official! You know @WWEFandango is taking over when @Royals are playing his theme at the end of their game! #WWE #Fandangoing


lol, crazy when a WWE song makes it onto other sports. Supposedly ESPN was playing the song too!


lol, is this really my 14,000th post


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

buy it once on iTunes and once on amazon
its a shame the #fandangoRevolution is gonna be overshadowed by Judy Garland

is it the first wrestling song to get in the top 40? apart from the time Hulk Hogan covered a Gary Glitter song?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Tito Saatana said:


> Just out from the WWE-twitter account: It's official! You know @WWEFandango is taking over when @Royals are playing his theme at the end of their game! #WWE #Fandangoing


Holy shit. This is becoming bigger than YES-Mania.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

It dropped to 14th now on the UK iTunes Top Songs Chart


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, this guy is fucking over. Possibly on a main event level now since his actual name is being associated with the phenomenon.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Hah. "Dropped to 14th"

As if thats a bad thing considering it was higher than that


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

It had a good run. Making it in the Top 25 alone is a huge accomplishment.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

edit


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Everyone given up now I take it?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Dunno, its still rising in some places, dropping in others I imagine.

On the US iTunes Top Songs Chart its at #189 when I remember at one point yesterday it was at #158.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was the big push where the majority of the internet folks would have joined in, today those lot can't rebuy it so we need a bit of publicity to get some of the non wrestling website followers to hear about it.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

is anyone gonna try the 6pm takeover thing on radio 1 then ?


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

england66 said:


> is anyone gonna try the 6pm takeover thing on radio 1 then ?


for it we all need to try, not just one or two...


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah it seems like we're running out of UK wrestling fans. I told all my non wrestling mates to buy it, every little helps. Tbf though, the fact that it got into the top 10 even if it was for a short space of time is incredible!


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

just bought it on itunes, smartest purchase ever


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Its dropping down the list nooooo but at least we know it made it to #10 so it got to a good number Fandango is so over


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

the problem is a lot of people on here are buying it but there based in america so its not making a difference as its still 189 or something over there.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

For it to have another colossal spike in popularity, it'd need a bunch of WWE superstars to nonstop talk about it like we did yesterday. Don't think thats gonna happen.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

if you are american then create an account for the uk. America can't be conquered but the UK is sooo close


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

Bought it yesterday. Come on guys, everyone from UK needs to buy!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

6 PM TAKE OVER, I'M IN, LET'S DO THIS!!! :bateman

45 minutes left!!

For non-UKers, here's the live stream of the Radio station:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Eddie Ray said:


> if you are american then create an account for the uk. America can't be conquered but the UK is sooo close


yeah exactly, just change your location for 2 mins to buy it then change it back


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> 6 PM TAKE OVER, I'M IN, LET'S DO THIS!!! :bateman
> 
> 45 minutes left!!
> 
> ...


Explain


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

doinktheclowns said:


> Explain


at 6pm bbc radio 1 plays a request but its first come first serve


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

doinktheclowns said:


> Explain


basically we all need to spam radio 1 with texts tweets facebook etc on their 6pm ten min takeover


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

doinktheclowns said:


> Explain


They probably play the top ten songs at 6pm there.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Eddie Ray said:


> at 6pm bbc radio 1 plays a request but its first come first serve


oops beat me to it :lol


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyway, the popularity of the song will spike up again once WWE goes to London in a week and a half or so


----------



## aroniyang (Feb 3, 2010)

There are 3 methods for getting the song played, at around 6pm BBCRadio1 will put out a tweet and a facebook post asking for song names, first and fastest post on each platform gets played. In addition the first text in gets played as well.
We need several people to focus on each platform and spam the hell out of it.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Yesterday, when they said you can write it on Facebook now, I didn't saw any post of them about it.
Just 3-4 minutes later..
So I think I'll do this via twitter this time...


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

can someone send me some links to the facebook and twitter pages etc
What time exactly should i post?


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

ill try texting if i can find the number, off to look now


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

england66 said:


> ill try texting if i can find the number, off to look now


I believe it is 81199


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

i will try fb but fb is hugely saturated...


----------



## aroniyang (Feb 3, 2010)

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/bbcradio1
Twitter: @BBCR1 

Be listening to BBCRadio1 at 5:50pm, the host will announce a 30 second window where they accept requests, and a specific post will appear on the respective platforms. Spam the song name when you see that post!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm out for the 6 o'clock takeover but good luck to all you guys. Hope you do it!


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

Let's try


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

And now back down to #16


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

doinktheclowns said:


> I believe it is 81199


thanks mate, wheres kelly kelly fan gone she could spam the hell out of it theyd have to play it(no offence kkf only joking)


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

aroniyang said:


> Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/bbcradio1
> 
> Twitter: @BBCR1
> 
> ...




Because eveybody needs to see it.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

there is nowhere to write it on the facebook page?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

NeyNey said:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> Because eveybody needs to see it.


Do you think they'll actually play it though? :hmm:


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

surely one of us can do this and it work.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> Do you think they'll actually play it though? :hmm:


Don't know. Yesterday they played some strange shit too. :lol



doinktheclowns said:


> there is nowhere to write it on the facebook page?


You have to wait until they make a post about it and answer under it.


----------



## aroniyang (Feb 3, 2010)

Just to clarify for Twitter and Facebook the post will only appear as the host announce the 10 minute takeover, so be REFRESHING!

The radio player is here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/player/bbc_radio_one


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

WE CAN DO IT


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

what number were we last its 16 on itunes now, 17 on live hits we really need this to work now


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ah man the theme is falling again


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

DON'T GIVE UP GUYS!


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

Will the post be on Greg James twitter or radio 1's twitter?


----------



## aroniyang (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok we have a decent Facebook spam army on the BBC1 page already, you guys have to be constantly refreshing at 6pm, twitter should be well covered too.

Write your texts now to be sent off as soon as they announce it!

Edit: BBQ Radio 1's Twitter and Facebook Page


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

aroniyang said:


> Just to clarify for Twitter and Facebook the post will only appear as the host announce the 10 minute takeover, so be REFRESHING!
> 
> The radio player is here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/player/bbc_radio_one


OK - so where will that thing appear?
I am refreshing facebook but there's nothing there


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

should be there dead on 6 on fb and twitter


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Tito Saatana said:


> OK - so where will that thing appear?
> I am refreshing facebook but there's nothing there


They'll announce it on the radio first


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

As long as it stays in the top 30, it should make the officials on Sunday.

I doubt any of us would have expected him to be that high this time last week.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I'll tweet it.


----------



## aroniyang (Feb 3, 2010)

get ready, have texts ready as well


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I just posted it to their Facebook wall!


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

good lord


----------



## aroniyang (Feb 3, 2010)

F*** ME TO GODDAMN TEARS


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

everyone is voteing for linkin park lol


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

God damn bullshit.


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

I tweeted and texted them, lets hope they play it...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

They're not gonna pick it the bloody assholes.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

He's still got two other songs? Still a chance?


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

TIL people listen to green day through choice


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

Green day aint bad


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Gonna laugh like hell if its on the radio


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Look at those posts for Fandango's theme for fuck sake.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

So inconsiderate, we get this lame shite.

But you have several Fandango comments with the most likes and they ignore us. Rude.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Katy Perry bringing out the shovel...


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

One is left OMFG


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Katy Perry? Green Day? Who gives a fuck? They're being really ball-less here, just play it.


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

BULLSHIT


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

katy perry you serious


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

Thye must not have the song on their database or just don't have the balls to play it


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

You'll see - they'll pick that Kanye West-shit from Facebook.


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh my god Katy fucking Perry.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Why the fuck are they playing the same shit we hear day in day out? We want Faaaaan Daaaahn Goooo!!! :cussin:


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Probably some hipster cunt sitting in the studio thinking "ummm fandango ummm I don't get it PUT ON KATY PERRY" definition of ball-less.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Fuck off pissers


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

The Dazzler said:


> Why the fuck are they playing the same shit we hear day in day out? We want Faaaaan Daaaahn Goooo!!! :cussin:


Because they don't want their 12 year old fanbase to get mind fucked by actual music


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

fpalm The hell is this shit?


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

Fuck you Katie from facebook


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

WHAT THIS SHIT


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Corrupt as fuck, considering that the first post on the Facebook was Kanye West and they've not played it. Fuck Radio 1.


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

What the hell is this bullshit song?! Fandango had the most votes by far! Grow some bollocks Greg!


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

I got ban from bbc radio 1 Facebook


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

The Gorgeous One said:


> Fuck you Katie from facebook


If HHH could get his hands on Greg James right now :HHH :buried


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Liam Townley Fandango - ChaChaLaLa
Unlike · Reply · 11 · 8 minutes ago via mobile
Stavros Kerasiotis WWE: Fandango - "ChaChaLaLa"
Unlike · Reply · 9 · 9 minutes ago
Billy Standard ChaChaLaLa by Jim Johnson #fandangorevolution
Unlike · Reply · 7 · 9 minutes ago
Anita Prinz WWE: ChaChaLaLa (Fandango) - Jim Johnston
Like · Reply · 7 · 9 minutes ago
Peter Yang WWE ChaChaLaLa (Fandango) by Jim Johnston
Unlike · Reply · 8 · 9 minutes ago
Natalie Summerscales Chachalala fandango~!
Unlike · Reply · 7 · 9 minutes ago
Pól Ó'Muirchu Fandango- ChaLaLa
Unlike · Reply · 6 · 8 minutes ago
Peter Raftery Fandango- Chalalalala
Like · Reply · 6 · 9 minutes ago
Rachel Edwards chachalala by jim johnson (wwe Fandango)
Unlike · Reply · 6 · 9 minutes ago


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

Don't worry guys once it's played on sunday it will all be worth it. It's like denying an orgasm


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fandango's theme was easily the most requested song.


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

At least mention it, they're purposely ignoring us!


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

Bull it was easily the most requested song by far


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Fandango's theme was easily the most requested song.


Yup we all know that


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

TOMORROW IS ANOTHER DAY BBC1 :cussin: :cussin::cussin: :cussin: :cussin: :cussin: :cussin: :cussin::cussin: :cussin:
:cussin::cussin: :cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin:
:cussin::cussin: :cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin:



> I got ban from bbc radio 1 Facebook


Hope because of spam and not some childish comment. xDDD


----------



## BVB4life (Apr 11, 2013)

Just bought it big fan of Johnny Curtis since I met him in 2009 good sound guy, hope it goes number 1 he has earned it by working so hard real proud of the guy.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

They're just like WWE, ignoring the fans and sticking to the same old shit.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> They're just like WWE, ignoring the fans and sticking to the same old shit.


Same Old Shit (Repeat)

oh you want Fandango?

well here is katy perry


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Have they ever blatantly ignored a request with such demand like that before?

At least 12 year old Katie apologised for dissapointing us all :lol


----------



## kerr1 (Jan 8, 2013)

im stavros kerasiotis guys. i really think i was 1st
hello from greece anyway


----------



## unknownuser (Sep 17, 2011)

And now it's time for the 10 minute takeover............where we'll be playing the same exact music acts we play all day long so don't even bother requesting anything different.


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

I say we all go on Twitter and press the "report gregjames for spam button" or a host of us email the BBC complaints section or ofcom for denying our rights!


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

send him an email explaining the situation


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Murph said:


> Have they ever blatantly ignored a request with such demand like that before?
> 
> At least 12 year old Katie apologised for dissapointing us all :lol


did she?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Im starting to dislike Fandango because he is making me have to listen to Radio 1.


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

We upset the 12 year old lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

YOU WISH!


----------



## AmazingTyler (Apr 10, 2013)

It just may reach number 1, the WWE fans kept singing it.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Sunday, ladies and gents.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

LPPrince said:


> Sunday, ladies and gents.


it's be epic if WWE were working with Greg James to deliberately ignore it so Fandango can SQUASH him on the UK tour.

Definitely, 100% not happening, but the idea of Fandango punching his smug face then dancing over his body is beautiful right now.


----------



## kerr1 (Jan 8, 2013)

we can only hope


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

#18 now - http://livehits.co.uk/top300.php


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

dropped again to number 17 at this rate it wont be in the chart by Sunday.

Someone big has to put it over or we all peaked too soon.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

How do the charts work? This time next week will all the downloads so far not count?


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

What should we do


----------



## kerr1 (Jan 8, 2013)

soon it will be at #20.
the other songs going up all the time and we fall.
something has to be done!smth BIG


----------



## aroniyang (Feb 3, 2010)

We need major publicity...is there a phone in segment on BBCR1? Someone should phone in, go along with them, then suddenly play chachalala, people will be curious when they shut us down.


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

IISUPERXEROII said:


> What should we do


Its showing bias to other artists in the charts by playing their songs and not Chachalala, therefore this breaks the BBCs rules and thus we should all complain here:

ttps://ssl.bbc.co.uk/complaints/forms/?reset=#anchor


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Supposedly http://www.cfai.fm/accueil.php played it on Tuesday explaining to everyone what "Fandangoing" is(all in French).


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

AYSTER said:


> Its showing bias to other artists in the charts by playing their songs and not Chachalala, therefore this breaks the BBCs rules and thus we should all complain here:
> 
> ttps://ssl.bbc.co.uk/complaints/forms/?reset=#anchor


Sent in this:



> Massive bias shown by Greg James in his refusal to play ChaLaLa (Fandango) despite overwhelming public demand in it's favour from Twitter, texts etc.ChaLaLa had significantly more than TREBLE the amount of requests for all 3 others songs that were requested COMBINED. Mr. James' bias is damaging the possibility of sales for the song, as is his favouring of other artists. Ignoring the listeners to this extent is unacceptable.


Authoritative tone, referring to him as "Mr. James", caps lock for EMPHASIS, deeming his behaviour as "unacceptable". The perfect annoying prick complaint letter :cena4


----------



## blackycfc (Mar 10, 2013)

btw, the 10 minute takeover isnt for the 'most requested'

they make it perfectly clear, he will 'refresh' his screen and the top 3 at that point will be played....


however, murph.... if your in the green brigade id fooking love to hear it at hampden on sunday


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

My complaint was like that, but I also added that you can't stop the #fandangorevolution, and if you try you will fail, then ended it with duh duh duh duh duh duh.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

blackycfc said:


> btw, the 10 minute takeover isnt for the 'most requested'
> 
> they make it perfectly clear, he will 'refresh' his screen and the top 3 at that point will be played....
> 
> ...


the first 3 were for the song, one of them being me

i refreshed as soon as he did for accuracy


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

blackycfc said:


> btw, the 10 minute takeover isnt for the 'most requested'
> 
> they make it perfectly clear, he will 'refresh' his screen and the top 3 at that point will be played....
> 
> ...


Bah Gawd we'll get our way no matter what the rules are. Fandango > 10 Minute Takeover rules.


----------



## blackycfc (Mar 10, 2013)

Eddie Ray said:


> the first 3 were for the song, one of them being me
> 
> i refreshed as soon as he did for accuracy


and unless you are on the same network as him then theres no way you'll end up with the same results

what we need to do is get some celebrities on twitter behind this campaign


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Come on we need to get this song back up the charts my god someone huge in WWE needs to support this


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Murph said:


> Sent in this:
> 
> 
> 
> Authoritative tone, referring to him as "Mr. James", caps lock for EMPHASIS, deeming his behaviour as "unacceptable". The perfect annoying prick complaint letter :cena4


Your complaint has been submitted

Your complaint has been submitted. Thank you for completing the details on this form. We’re sorry that you needed to complain.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

https://twitter.com/steveaustinBSR/status/322408743566471168

You guys could tweet Austin in response to his tweet about his followers listening to a song(and suggest ChaChaLaLa)


----------



## blackycfc (Mar 10, 2013)

its not wwe people we need supporting this

id almost say, and it sounds horrific, but....
get some Tory b*stards supporting the cause as they'll be happy to try and keep 'ding dong' off the top spot


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

^hahahahaha


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Fandango ‏@FandangoWWE 

#WWEFact: I lost the same amount of times at #Wrestlemania as The Undertaker. #FandangoRevolution

^LOL


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

blackycfc said:


> its not wwe people we need supporting this
> 
> id almost say, and it sounds horrific, but....
> get some Tory b*stards supporting the cause as they'll be happy to try and keep 'ding dong' off the top spot


lol that is barrel scrapping. there has to be an easier way...what is the most listened to non bbc radio station in the UK?


----------



## blackycfc (Mar 10, 2013)

can we get a female to publicly announce on twitter she'll get her tits out if it makes top 10?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Eddie Ray said:


> lol that is barrel scrapping. there has to be an easier way...what is the most listened to non bbc radio station in the UK?


Capital


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

RaneGaming said:


> Fandango ‏@FandangoWWE
> 
> #WWEFact: I lost the same amount of times at #Wrestlemania as The Undertaker. #FandangoRevolution
> 
> ^LOL


Damn, if only it was actually Johnny Curtis who tweeted that. Since he's @WWEFandango


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Someone needs to make a FACEBOOK group and tell this group to advertise it as they always advertise novelty songs.

https://www.facebook.com/birdbirdbirdistheword


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Damn, if only it was actually Johnny Curtis who tweeted that. Since he's @WWEFandango


I KNOW


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

doinktheclowns said:


> Capital


ok everyone tweet this then...


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

What his twitter


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

WWEFandango


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

http://twitter.yfrog.com/733qqekrqouohbaytdgqsloyz

Hah, oh people


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> http://twitter.yfrog.com/733qqekrqouohbaytdgqsloyz
> 
> Hah, oh people


Why the hell was that upside down? It pissed me off


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

Someone need to make a you tube vid


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Tito Saatana said:


> Why the hell was that upside down? It pissed me off


i turned my monitor upside down fixed the problem i did have to hold it in my arms untill clip finished but it worked


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

hopefully on sunday it will still be in the chart, then radios and news will cover it and inflate the sales again. We just need to make sure its still in the chart.


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

everyone email scott mills, hes the best chance of playing it
#fandangorevolution


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

blackycfc said:


> can we get a female to publicly announce on twitter she'll get her tits out if it makes top 10?


This, god dammit. THIS :vince3


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Sunday it'll hopefully get more popularity, then Monday, then DEFINITELY the Monday after that


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Its gone down to #18 on iTunes


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

it will stay in the top 40 so it will get air time which may spur on more buys

doing this with an unheard of song with no airtime is, in of itself, impressive so thank you all : ) roll on sunday


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

What would really make me lol is if I heard that fans sung his theme at TNA shows


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

yeah after sunday lets have ROUND 2, LETS KEEP THIS GOING!


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

Does buying more than once on Amazon still count towards the chart?


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

also how cool would it be if WWE rush released a CD single of ChaChaLaLa and Fandango did instore signings at HMV, then sales would fly !


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

https://twitter.com/REALtommytaylor/status/322429031230365696


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

It's now dropped to number 20 in uk iTunes chart


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

DwayneAustin said:


> This, god dammit. THIS :vince3


Someone should do this


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Wwe_Rules32 said:


> It's now dropped to number 20 in uk iTunes chart
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Noooo


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

It might not even be top 40 remember  since we are only looking at amazon and itune's some people still buy from shops or other outlets strange i know


----------



## Noithasn (Dec 19, 2012)

Just bought it (Y)


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Well...it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

There are still others out there who will buy it. Just keep spreading the word.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Noooo


It's now dropped to no 21


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



Chi Town Punk said:


> You people just got money to throw around like that? and dont give me that "its just a dollar" crap. I dont know about yall, but i live in a low income household. cant be wasting dollars like that. it could be the difference if we gon eat today. yall crazy


Then stop paying for internet service. If a dollar is the difference between eating and starving. You have a computer as well. Pawn it. You could probably get 50 bucks for it. There's food for almost 2 months.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Wwe_Rules32 said:


> It's now dropped to number 20 in uk iTunes chart
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:shock

This may be the darkest day in wrestling.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

21 on the UK now, at this rate it won't last until sunday.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



HeavyDandtheBoyz said:


> Then stop paying for internet service. If a dollar is the difference between eating and starving. You have a computer as well. Pawn it. You could probably get 50 bucks for it. There's food for almost 2 months.


FAIL


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

I bet we will hear chants of ChachaLala on the weekend during BPL matches.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah at this rate it won't even get played on Sunday which would suck ass.

I think most of the people in the UK who would've bought it already did, so thats as far as its gonna get.

Still, it made #11, which is freaking ace.


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

Its sooo weird how the "dancer" Fandango can't dance. He looks really akward and out of place.

The theme however is just awesome.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

If this doesn't get a mention on RAW i will be pissed.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

All aboard!


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

it should stop sliding down the charts at about 25 because those songs have had their "moment" and thus probably won't climb much higher.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> All aboard!


I call shotgun!!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Alex Wright said:


> *Its sooo weird how the "dancer" Fandango can't dance. He looks really akward and out of place.*
> 
> The theme however is just awesome.


I think that's the point. It's totally obnoxious (and brilliant) because pretty much everyone recognizes that he's not a dancer, at all. It's so much easier to hate him this, more so than if they were to find someone with ballroom dancing experience and have them put on expert performances.


----------



## JasonCage (Nov 26, 2010)

The Steve Austin show is #1 in podcasts on iTunes i think


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

He still dances better than I do


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Gn1212 said:


> I bet we will hear chants of ChachaLala on the weekend during BPL matches.


:wilkins

Count me out..


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

ChaChaLaLa needs to be played at more sporting events


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Its 23rd on the UK chart right now.

Swift's 22 is 9th.

Goddamn it. How I wish ChaChaLaLa was still right behind it.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

I wish I was right behind Swift too LPPrince


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



Chi Town Punk said:


> You people just got money to throw around like that? and dont give me that "its just a dollar" crap. I dont know about yall, but i live in a low income household. cant be wasting dollars like that. it could be the difference if we gon eat today. yall crazy


Says the guy with a premium account :lmao


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

I wonder if anyone could actually get it going at a match on saturday...


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

SN0WMAN said:


> I wish I was right behind Swift too LPPrince


.....pffhahahahahaha

I'm new here(lurked for ages though). Gonna have to rep that(even though I'm more of the romantic dinner kind of guy)


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOKxSnoTxn4


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

I'm gonna guess that it's had about 10k sales, which is easily top 30. If it Shot up 7k% on Amazon and 4k% on Itunes, which I read somewhere, That will be around the 10-11k mark. Not bad. I'm disappointed when the Facebook page that started it has near 50k likes.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



#Mark said:


> Says the guy with a premium account :lmao


Busted!!!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I'd actually love to know what the actual sale numbers are for the song.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Fandango's Theme was played at the end of the Buffalo Sabres game, hahaha


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

I actually bought a few copies using different friends accounts. I like the that people are making sure Johnny Curtis's dancer character leaves its mark, as it could easily be Disco Inferno 2.0 once Vince gets bored.

And more importantly - Jim Johnston deserves a number one hit more than the majority of current music artists.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

^repped for doing your part


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Well guys, it was a good run...but I think our time in the sun is coming to a close.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I still get Chachalala stuck in my head at random parts of the day. :lol
Much kudos to those trying to get the song up there. It has progressed well.


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

We can't give up


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

IISUPERXEROII said:


> We can't give up


#Nevergiveup


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

28th now - http://livehits.co.uk/top300.php

Good while it lasted, hope it stays at least in the top 50.


----------



## wade barrett (May 26, 2010)

It's over boys


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

to everyone in the UK lets spend today texting 81199 requesting this song and emailing scott mills, LETS KEEP THIS GOING


----------



## unknownuser (Sep 17, 2011)

This needs a big push today the way it's been slipping the past 24 hours.

Still 4th on Amazon which is positive.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

its 28 on livehits, really cant see it staying in the top 40 now without someone major tweeting about it.


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

unknownuser said:


> This needs a big push today the way it's been slipping the past 24 hours.
> 
> Still 4th on Amazon which is positive.


eh... its done. anyone who was going to buy it... at least the large masses, already would have. There isnt going to be some giant second surge


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

The break between the really hot Raw and the next one has hurt the push for the single. If it's still loud on SD and Raw on Monday with a decent enough angle to run with it, it might push back on.


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

If only we started this a few days later. It literally started at the worst possible time, too late for the mid week chart update and too early for the official chart on Sunday.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Minder Jahal said:


> If only we started this a few days later. It literally started at the worst possible time, too late for the mid week chart update and too early for the official chart on Sunday.


Wouldn't have made a difference. It only would have made a difference if we started earlier because it's total buys for the week. So if we started later everyone would still have the same buys that it has now and everyone would still be in the same position. However, if we did it earlier, then we would've probably been around #12 for the mid-week chart.

Oh well...


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

What about tweeting Joel Ross? He does wrestle talk tv so he's a wrestling fan and does Heart FM.


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

Let's tweet him


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

Don't bother. I tweeted him a few day ago. He says he doesn't believe in it and ''Makes us wrestling fans look sad'.

Prick.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Another reason to hate Everton...

Official Everton ‏@Everton 18m
To those WWE wrestling fans who've requested Fandango's theme for tomorrow, we won't be playing it at Goodison. #efcmusic #efc


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

He a cunt then


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Another reason to hate Everton...
> 
> Official Everton ‏@Everton 18m
> To those WWE wrestling fans who've requested Fandango's theme for tomorrow, we won't be playing it at Goodison. #efcmusic #efc


because they play the Z cars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


Also i think most people in uk are trying to get ding dong the witch is dead to number 1, in a reminder to a much loathed politican.


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

I tweeted Cardiff City about playing it at tomorrow's game. One of their main media guys is a big wrestling fan.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Whilst it's bad he's dropping down the order, the good news is: http://www.officialcharts.com/chart...g-the-witch-is-dead-in-race-to-number-1-2159/



> And finally, World Wrestling Entertainment composer Jim Johnson’s Chachalala (Fandango), has entered the Top 40 on today’s sales flash. Chachalala…, which is the theme song of WWE wrestler Fandango (real name Curtis Hussey), is currently at Number 37.


The only issue is if he keeps dropping in the Live Hits, its going to be nip and tuck to see if he remains in the top 40 come Sunday.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The song rose in the UK chart again, I remember seeing it at 24, yet I just checked and its at 23.

To gain a place this late? Wow.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

We wont give up! 
Giving up is no opinion. Never.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

LPPrince said:


> The song rose in the UK chart again, I remember seeing it at 24, yet I just checked and its at 23.
> 
> To gain a place this late? Wow.


This has it down at 36 in the livehits: http://livehits.co.uk/top300.php


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I've solely been checking the UK iTunes Top Songs Chart, so thats where I'm getting my numbers from.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

loool, and now it updates and apparently its at 33 on the chart. Neeevermind what I said earlier, hahahah


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

If it makes any difference I just bought a copy from Australia...


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

If your local radio station won't play ChaChaLaLa, FORCE IT


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

> Official Everton ‏@Everton 57m
> To those WWE wrestling fans who've requested Fandango's theme for tomorrow, we won't be playing it at Goodison. #efcmusic #efc





> Official Everton ‏@Everton 12m
> If we have a WWE-themed music day, Fandango might just get a look in. But until then... #efcmusic More importantly, team news shortly. #efc


Which blues on here have requested Fandango's music to played at GP?

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyone in the UK who refuses to play ChaChaLaLa on their radio station is a chav


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> I'm gonna guess that it's had about 10k sales, which is easily top 30. If it Shot up 7k% on Amazon and 4k% on Itunes, which I read somewhere, That will be around the 10-11k mark. Not bad. I'm disappointed when the Facebook page that started it has near 50k likes.


What page? There's been a few pages on my news feed posting about it, just wondered if it's one of them, that's all!


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

I Came To Play said:


> Which blues on here have requested Fandango's music to played at GP?
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


hahahahahaha! Oh those silly English radio stations !


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

Think some will buy it after smackdown tonight


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

IISUPERXEROII said:


> Think some will buy it after smackdown tonight


Let's hope so! :siddle


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

As far as the song being played at games go, the Royals and the Sabres have played it so props to them


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

did anyone contact capital fm they might play it, there not as serious as radio 1


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The song is apparently being played on quite a few radio stations now all over the place. yuss


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

LPPrince said:


> The song is apparently being played on quite a few radio stations now all over the place. yuss


yay, though its a bit late now:lol


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

england66 said:


> yay, though its a bit late now:lol


No we got too Saturday night


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

IISUPERXEROII said:


> No we got too Saturday night


yeah hopefully if a few of the stations start playing it we still have 24 hrs but its slipping to 34 on livehits


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

england66 said:


> did anyone contact capital fm they might play it, there not as serious as radio 1


Doubt Capital FM would play it, from what I have seen, like Radio 1 they are only bothered about playing the popular crap.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Even if it doesn't get played on Sunday, who cares. Look at how far the song got. Thats amazing in and of itself. Nothing to be ashamed of in the slightest.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

has everyone here and people you know bought it from all reputable download sites? that way you can get 3-4 hits per person. I remember doing that for RATM for no 1.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

i got it from itunes and amazon where else could i get it from ?


----------



## Dinocorp (Dec 18, 2012)

Fan of the company since '92, lurker of the boards for a while. 

Just had to post and say I was stoked and excited at the fact that a Jim Johnston WWE theme had a chance to be played on the radio, amongst the 'actual hits' of 2013. Bought the track from my, and the girlfriends account to try and support the cause (Australian, bought UK tracks).


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Think about a plan to let it play on german radio.. but... I have no idea. :lol
I'll think about it. 
I'm 100 % sure there are many wish or vote shows...

I'll let you know if I find something.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

https://twitter.com/LiamRFowler/status/322666388445618177

Getting some more radio play


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Such a shame that Radio One didn't have the balls to play it yesterday, would have boosted sales & kept the momentum going. Hipster twats afraid of confusing people by playing something that isn't Avicci or Skrillex.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Lisburn's 98FM
The Score kicks off at 3pm with Michael Clarke and Mark McIntosh.

They're asking the question with Northern Ireland now ranked 119th should they play tactical friendlies against minnows to get improve their overall position and get back to winning ways?

For news on Ulster rugby, Belfast Giants, Irish League, The Masters be sure to listen in...we also have a treat for Fandango fans!


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

They have about 12 listeners haha, still, fair play for getting it out there.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


>


thats boss. I like me some dubstep but I like most Genres as long as it sounds good.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

it might get its second wind if it maintains top 40, even if it doesn't its likely to get small radio station play and through that slowly build up steam...


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

So people are gonna go around and just do this


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

So it's in the Official Top 40, It may go higher as the chart is adjusted each day.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

Lmao at this, 




Fandango Revolution taking over the world, one cha cha at the time lol!..


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

LOL... my thoughts on PETA notwithstanding, that was funny as hell.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Goddamn it PETA, you didn't even spell it right


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

And yet I can't stop myself grinning. I can't believe PETA of all groups hopped on the bandwagon(my feelings of them being ugh). What the fuuuuck(got to let the U's roll)


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

I think if the same thing happened for CM Punk in 2011 with Cult of Personality they would've played and hyped it on radio stations. This is just an instrumental so wont get any attention at all, unfortunately. Still an awesome way to get him over in WWE anyway.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Fandango's so over he's gonna be visiting Make-A-Wish kids soon


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*So guys, we found out a plan how everybody can support playing Fandangos theme in Germany. :hogan2
*
Here is a german message, which you can copy and send to some big german radio stations below.
(Of course you don't have to send it to all of them.) 



Spoiler: Message



Hallo liebes (Radio name) Team,

ich würde euch sehr gerne um einen großen Gefallen bitten.
Wäre es möglich ein Wunschlied zu spielen? 

Das Lied ist sehr populär in UK, USA und dank euch evtl. auch bald in Deutschland! 
Es gibt bereits erste Anzeichen eines neuen Trends wie Gangnam Style oder auch Harlem Shake.

In den I-Tunes UK Single Charts war das Lied " WWE: ChaChaLaLa (Fandango) - Single von Jim Johnston" auf Platz 3. 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/wwe-chachalala-fandango-single/id614738696
Auch wenn das Lied keine Lyrics hat, wird das Lied von Fans selbst in Zügen mitgesummt. 

Hier ein kleines Beispiel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rif1Bu8CD4


Ich würde mich riesig darüber freuen, wenn Ihr es möglich machen könntet, dieses Lied zu spielen!





Spoiler: Radio Stations



[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] 

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected].

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] 

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]



LET'S DO THIS!!!!


----------



## videocruiser (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't know if already posted. Since they already aired smackdown they didn't do it. Depending how the crowd goes next week or london. They should have Fandango come out and only if the crowd sings it. 
Grab the mic and do what he did with his name "No no no no.... that's now how you sing my name, i won't come back out till you sing my song right". Then dance his way to the back.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Even if Fandango's popularity only rose for this week, God it was a glorious week


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

Minder Jahal said:


> I tweeted Cardiff City about playing it at tomorrow's game. One of their main media guys is a big wrestling fan.


Ah good one. If more people tweet to these clubs it might get a play.

Anyone tried Reading, Leeds, Barnsley, Ipswich, Blackpool, Bristol City, Boro, Wolves, Southampton or Aston Villa yet? I bet one of them will play it. :lol


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Its not over yet guys this song could still make it to the top 40 on Sunday


----------



## Dinocorp (Dec 18, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Fandango's so over he's gonna be visiting Make-A-Wish kids soon


Anybody but :cena4


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Oi, give Cena credit. His Make-A-Wish track record is amazing.

Now all we need is Fandango to TOP IT.

Kid's Wish-"I want to learn how to make the A's breathe"

ONLY ONE GUY CAN TEACH YOU THAT


----------



## JMassie21 (Apr 9, 2013)

https://twitter.com/Everton/status/322668935965188096

Everton football club not helping the cause.


----------



## JMassie21 (Apr 9, 2013)

Didn't see it had already been posted, my bad.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

Everyone tweet all these clubs about it:

Reading, Leeds, Barnsley, Ipswich, Blackpool, Bristol City, Boro, Wolves, Southampton and Villa.

Spam them all! If they get a demand for it they'll play it.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, fuck Everton.


----------



## lil_miss_erica (Sep 11, 2012)

Fandango is the flavour of the month.. he will soon be forgotten.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

JMassie21 said:


> https://twitter.com/Everton/status/322668935965188096
> 
> Everton football club not helping the cause.


Miserable bastards.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

JMassie21 said:


> Didn't see it had already been posted, my bad.


S'all good.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

apparently according to the official chart ChaChaLaLa is set to stay within the top 40. heres to hope guys.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Silent Alarm said:


> Miserable bastards.


Chavs.


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

Fandango no selling Everton

Fandango ‏@WWEFandango 20m

@2nd_time_champ Who's @everton ever beat? Never even heard of em?? Hockey team?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, Fandango's THE G.O.A.T. HE NO-SOLD EVERTON, AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Fandango's more over than Everton


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Yeah, Fandango's THE G.O.A.T. HE NO-SOLD EVERTON, AHAHAHAHAHA


:buried


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Everton is my life ‏@dwycherley 

@WWEFandango 40 thousand people will be singing your theme tune at the @Everton at Goodison park Liverpool, England haha #fandangorevolution

Matthew McBride ‏@MatthewTMcBride 33s

@WWEFandango cementing himself in the hearts of Liverpool fans by slagging off Everton - can this man get any better?! 

<3


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Fandango buried the ever living shit out of Everton

Fandango is my life


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Fandango's the best thing to happen to the WWE in a looong time


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Haha Fandango just SQUASHED Everton. Just watch them slip down the table now, DON'T MESS WITH FAAAAAAAAAAAAANDAAAAAAAAAANGOOOOOOO


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Murph said:


> Haha Fandango just SQUASHED Everton. Just watch them slip down the table now, DON'T MESS WITH FAAAAAAAAAAAAANDAAAAAAAAAANGOOOOOOO


i expect to see alot of Liverpool tops with Fandango on them with Number 1


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Fandango with Vince McMahon vs Fellani with David Moyes

BOOK IT


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Shaun_27 said:


> Fandango with Vince McMahon vs Fellani with David Moyes
> 
> BOOK IT


:lmao

What if Everton are actually fans of Fandango and are only refusing to play it because they know it'll make it more popular?

#EvertonHeelTurn


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

JMassie21 said:


> https://twitter.com/Everton/status/322668935965188096
> 
> Everton football club not helping the cause.


Awh, fuck Everton. Arsenal needs to kick their ass.

:wenger


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

LPPrince said:


> :lmao
> 
> What if Everton are actually fans of Fandango and are only refusing to play it because they know it'll make it more popular?
> 
> #EvertonHeelTurn


Imagine David Moyes trying to pronounce Faaaaaandaaaaaangooooo. The A's would be suffocated under that Scotch vernacular I tells ya.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Murph said:


> Imagine David Moyes trying to pronounce Faaaaaandaaaaaangooooo. The A's would be suffocated under that Scotch vernacular I tells ya.


LOL Fandango bitch slapping him then grabbing the mic  Let The A's Breath


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I think Everton just unintentionally made ChaChaLaLa everyone's favorite song.

40,000 in attendance about to go "Da da, DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA"


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> I think Everton just unintentionally made ChaChaLaLa everyone's favorite song.
> 
> 40,000 in attendance about to go "Da da, DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA"


I think I'll watch a live stream of the match tomorrow. :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I like what I have read in the last few pages :hendo


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> I think Everton just unintentionally made ChaChaLaLa everyone's favorite song.
> 
> 40,000 in attendance about to go "Da da, DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA"


Time To Quote a Few People And Lets See If They Agree

Kurt Angle - It's True It's True

Raw Crowd - Da da, DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA

DB - Yes Yes Yes Yes


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

WWE really need to get Fandango on as many media outlets as possible when they tour the UK, have him walk off TV shows and radio stations because they couldnt pronounce his name properly, some golden possibilities. An appearance at Goodison is a must after today.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

NeyNey said:


> I think I'll watch a live stream of the match tomorrow. :lmao


Someone needs to post a link in this thread cause I'm down for watching the game for that EXACT reason.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Fandango burying Everton is the greatest thing ever. Next time i head to Anfield, i'll defo duh duh duh der duh duh duh duh der.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Think about this for a moment.

Consider what has just happened.

Fandango. Has buried. Everton.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

OMG haha. Fandango is the man! :cheer


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Good News 
fandango revolution T-shirts are going to be made


----------



## videocruiser (Jun 28, 2011)

I just might get that shirt, i mean due to fandango i have itunes and twitter accounts... may aswell lol.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I probably wouldn't get the shirt(I only ever wear long sleeves) but aye, would be good for business and merchandise.


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

Put "Fandango" into Twitter search, looking at Tweets click "All" and sit back and enjoy the comments from Fandango fans and those asking what the hell this is


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Fandango(movie tickets) should use Fandango(wrestler) for advertising


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Fandango(movie tickets) should use Fandango(wrestler) for advertising


:lol that would be awesome


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Is there another possibility to buy his theme instead of ITunes?


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> Is there another possibility to buy his theme instead of ITunes?


amazon. i thought play.com would do it but they don't...yet


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Eddie Ray said:


> amazon. i thought play.com would do it but they don't...yet


Wait till we Get Live Version Released In 2 weeks when they come to UK


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Am I too dumb to find it? Oo Don't see it on Amazon.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Joseph McCormick ‏@jofussunshyne 

Hmm.. @Everton - when was he last time something you posted got 700+ retweets??? COYB #fandangorevolution

LOL Best Tweet


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

NeyNey said:


> Am I too dumb to find it? Oo Don't see it on Amazon.


Can't find "ChaChaLaLa" by Jim Johnston?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> Am I too dumb to find it? Oo Don't see it on Amazon.


http://www.amazon.com/ChaChaLaLa-Fandango/dp/B00C5ZKJTA


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Eddie Ray said:


> :lol that would be awesome


Literally every time someone went to see a movie Fandango would be right there going, "No no no no, you have to let the A's breathe, you have to feel it, its FAAANDAAANGOOO"


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

FANDANOVER


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/Radio.Emscher.Lippe?ref=stream

They play 3 hours wish songs right now, comment please! :lmao








(Under that post lol)


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> FANDANOVER


this just got A LOT better :kanye


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

RaneGaming said:


> FANDANOVER


And boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Fandango buries Everton that is epic


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

This smarky Fandango love schtick is gonna be forgotten in about a month. Or less.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Can't find "ChaChaLaLa" by Jim Johnston?





RaneGaming said:


> http://www.amazon.com/ChaChaLaLa-Fandango/dp/B00C5ZKJTA


Thanks dudes, I'm officially an Ignoramus.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

RaneGaming said:


> FANDANOVER


HAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

HankHill_85 said:


> This smarky Fandango love schtick is gonna be forgotten in about a month. Or less.


We'll see....we'll see...:stuff


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

HankHill_85 said:


> This smarky Fandango love schtick is gonna be forgotten in about a month. Or less.


so why not enjoy it while it lasts...just a suggestion...


----------



## videocruiser (Jun 28, 2011)

HankHill_85 said:


> This smarky Fandango love schtick is gonna be forgotten in about a month. Or less.


Still going to enjoy the ride never the less.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Fandango's the best thing to happen to the WWE in a looong time


If only more people could open their eyes and look a little below the surface and see exactly that!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

HankHill_85 said:


> This smarky Fandango love schtick is gonna be forgotten in about a month. Or less.


Same was said about "YES YES YES".

It might have legs. Pretty sure the WWE will play on it big time to help his push.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> If only more people could open their eyes and look a little below the surface and see exactly that!


Fandango- proving that professional wrestling is still relevant


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

NeyNey said:


> Thanks dudes, I'm officially an Ignoramus.


Nah, s'all good. I even repped you.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> FANDANOVER


Haha, the hype is over? It's just the beginning people.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Arda Ocal ‏@arda_ocal 9m
Following Wrestlemania weekend, @WWE's official YouTube account has surpassed 500,000,000 video views. 75% being Fandango's theme song.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Fandango- proving that professional wrestling is still relevant


Fan 1:John Cena who's that?
Fan 2: No Idea?
Fan 3: I Think he's on Cereal Box's
Fan 4: Isn't he a Wrestler?
Fan 1: You Mean Like Fandango?
Fan 4: Yes
Fan 3: Let The A's Breath
Fan 2: ChaChaLaLa
Fan 1: Remember When People Said It Wouldn't Last LOL
Fan 4: Yea LOL bet they have his t-shirt
Everyone: *Humms Theme Song*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

AYSTER said:


> Put "Fandango" into Twitter search, looking at Tweets click "All" and sit back and enjoy the comments from Fandango fans and those asking what the hell this is






The one in the front with the black hair and red shorts...
:damn


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> Fan 1:John Cena who's that?
> Fan 2: No Idea?
> Fan 3: I Think he's on Cereal Box's
> Fan 4: Isn't he a Wrestler?
> ...


It's the new era. Fandango is the messiah.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Taker2theMoon said:


> It's the new era. Fandango is the messiah.


Lets hope a few things comes from this

1.Fandango Push
2.Vince looking at Smarks in a new light
3.A Real PPV in Uk
there are more but they are my top 3


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Good god ChaChaLaLa is now #44 on the Itunes chart, Worst part is the people who do these charts have said it's been a slow week for singles, Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead has only sold 29,000 copies


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> Lets hope a few things comes from this
> 
> 1.Fandango Push
> 2.Vince looking at Smarks in a new light
> ...


Only time will tell. I know I'll stay tuned in, though.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

I think we should do a big Saturday push. I can see me my family buying it a few more times.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

HankHill_85 said:


> This smarky Fandango love schtick is gonna be forgotten in about a month. Or less.


I am usually not one to resort to the easy responses but..
Y u no fandango?


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

Fandango... the new Zack Ryder. He'll be relegated to Superstars in NXT within 6 months.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

And imagine if Fandango was still just Johnny Curtis? This is a prime example as to what a gimmick can do people.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> https://www.facebook.com/Radio.Emscher.Lippe?ref=stream
> 
> They play 3 hours wish songs right now, comment please! :lmao
> 
> ...


A FRIEND CALLED THE HOTLINE!!
The dude one the phone said something like "Yeaaah... I some kind of saw that on Facebook *laugh*"
And he said, they have to buy it, so they can play it.
And if they buy it, they play it.
He didn't say that they'll buy it, but he was really into it!
So I have no idea but :mark: :mark: :mark:

It's not the biggest radio station, but still it would be the FIRST. :mark: (in Germany)


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Galcyon said:


> Fandango... the new Zack Ryder. He'll be relegated to Superstars in NXT within 6 months.


How are people so blind? Ryder never got even came close to this level of exposure and never will. Fandango is a new experience on a whole different level.. I just hope Curtis is up to the task of managing it, and if not someone helps him with it.


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

EVERYBODY please email Chris Evans at bbc radio 2
and request ChaChaLaLa Fandangos theme
its the biggest radio show in the UK, everyone everywhere email him and by Monday when hes back on air he should have so many emails he will play it, will also help that itll be in the top 40 sunday so he will know its popular


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Think about the top stars of the Attitude Era. Most had gimmicks and their ring names weren't their real names(or based on them).

Now think of the top stars of this era...which is pretty much just John Cena. Real name. No "out there" gimmick.

This is a breath of fresh air and we are LOOOOVING IT


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

fan_tango said:


> EVERYBODY please email Chris Evans at bbc radio 2
> and request ChaChaLaLa Fandangos theme
> its the biggest radio show in the UK, everyone everywhere email him and by Monday when hes back on air he should have so many emails he will play it, will also help that itll be in the top 40 sunday so he will know its popular


:cheer


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hawkke said:


> How are people so blind? Ryder never got even came close to this level of exposure and never will. Fandango is a new experience on a whole different level.. I just hope Curtis is up to the task of managing it, and if not someone helps him with it.


Yeah, plus Fandango is a Vince pet-project. Ryder never was. That alone is all the difference in the world.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

fan_tango said:


> :cheer





fan_tango said:


> EVERYBODY please email Chris Evans at bbc radio 2
> and request ChaChaLaLa Fandangos theme
> its the biggest radio show in the UK, everyone everywhere email him and by Monday when hes back on air he should have so many emails he will play it, will also help that itll be in the top 40 sunday so he will know its popular


[email protected] 

and

http://www.facebook.com/The-Chris-Evans-Breakfast-Show 

lets flood him with emails and requests on facebook


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

fan_tango said:


> EVERYBODY please email Chris Evans at bbc radio 2
> and request ChaChaLaLa Fandangos theme
> its the biggest radio show in the UK, everyone everywhere email him and by Monday when hes back on air he should have so many emails he will play it, will also help that itll be in the top 40 sunday so he will know its popular


its number 41 on itunes though, probably wont make it into the top 40 by sunday.


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

england66 said:


> its number 41 on itunes though, probably wont make it into the top 40 by sunday.


Its also high on Amazon and Google Play so combined should hopefully be enough


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

AYSTER said:


> Its also high on Amazon and Google Play so combined should hopefully be enough


didnt know you could buy it on google play...fucking done!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't even care if it makes the top 40 anymore, look at the exposure its getting.

THAT is what we wanted


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Vince MUST be having a laugh


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I welcome our new overlord


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

:lol It would seem that "hockey team" didn't appreciate being buried

Official Everton ‏@Everton 6h

To those WWE wrestling fans who've requested Fandango's theme for tomorrow, we won't be playing it at Goodison. #efcmusic #efc
Retweeted by Fandango

Maybe we need to get a gif of Fandango with the Haitch shovel :lol

Man my lungs are starting hurt from all this laughing today!


----------



## aroniyang (Feb 3, 2010)

BBC Radio 2 are doing an "All Request Friday", someone eloquent phone in and request it!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> LOL It would seem that "hockey team" didn't appreciate being buried
> 
> Official Everton ‏@Everton 6h
> 
> ...



They said that first 
then they got buried


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

aroniyang said:


> BBC Radio 2 are doing an "All Request Friday", someone eloquent phone in and request it!


this! someone , please! I don't have a phone!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> They said that first
> then they got buried


Ohhhh Lol, woke up a little late today. :lol

Either way its still hilarious!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Seems the fact that ChaChaLaLa is available on Google Play is now making waves

Don't worry too much about iTunes then


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Fellaini v Fandango... book it :mark:


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

I alerted wrestling memes so this should start gathering steam


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Eddie Ray said:


> I alerted wrestling memes so this should start gathering steam


Oh its already ripping through twitter.. might just have to buy it again!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*For People Paying Attention to this thread *


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Just seen it's 45th in the iTunes charts.. what the fuck man?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I just suggested to Taylor Davis on Youtube that she should try to make her own rendition of ChaChaLaLa with violins. Hah

Thumb up that comment, folks. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eYHNC_Df_E

Then respond to that comment with #FandangoRevolution and more support.

You neeeever know


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Ya know it's times like this when Vince should really take into consideration the power that WWE's older fans have when they band together for something they really like.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Fandango's more over than John Cena.

In one night, the fans made a mid carder more over than a guy Vince has been pushing for 8+ years.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Taker2theMoon said:


> Ya know it's times like this when Vince should really take into consideration the power that WWE's older fans have when they band together for something they really like.


Smark Army...UNITE!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The fact it's getting so much play in the UK soccer world now is a sign in and of itself. He handled that burial tweet to perfection.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Somewhere, Vince McMahon is smiling. When he gave the go ahead to the Fandango character and his eventual début match against Chris Jericho at WrestleMania 29, it’s fair to say that a lot of people questioned his faith in the gimmick. We’ve seen plenty of reports over the last few weeks of Vince being really keen to push the former Johnny Curtis‘ new ballroom dance persona, and in one moment of bizarre genius, the New Jersey crowd at last night’s WWE Raw made him a legitimate star.

Not only did the ‘WWE Universe’ unite in a hum-along of Fandango’s theme tune, they danced to it too! If you haven’t seen it yet I implore you to at least check out some of the videos on Youtube. The fans reactions were so intense that John Cena even came out at the end of the show to lead them in another rendition of Fandango’s theme tune.

Think about that for a moment. On a night when most (if not all, Rocky) of the WWE roster were in the building, including the likes of Cena, The Undertaker, Brock Lesnar, new World Heavyweight Champion Dolph Ziggler and more, Fandango’s music was used to send the fans home happy. Unreal.

And it didn’t stop there. Check out the videos of the fans continuing to sing and dance as they left the building; I don’t think this is something that’s going to go away, and has every chance of becoming this years “YES!” chant.

Okay, so it’s not something that can be used in every situation like a simple “YES” can, but it has the potential to be just as infectious. Remember how quick commentators were to dismiss Daniel Bryan‘s catchphrase as a flash in the pan? Something that would be popular with the older, smarter fans that WrestleMania attracts but would die off once things returned to normal? Yet here we are 12 months later and it’s just as popular.

It will be incredibly interesting to see what happens next. To continue the Daniel Bryan example, WWE were intent on quelling the uprise of support that he received in the wake of ‘The Great Daniel Bryan Robbery‘ at WrestleMania XXVIII. They tried to play it down almost immediately, and when that didn’t work they tried to turn the tables, insisting that the fans were mocking Daniel Bryan when in fact the opposite was true. I don’t think this will happen this year. I think WWE learned the lesson that in this day and age sometimes you just have to let these things happen and ride the momentum. Also, as I already mentioned, Vince is more than prepared to support and push this character further whilst it seemed at the time that WWE was preparing to pull the plug on the push they were giving Daniel Bryan. 

With that being said, I don’t think they can overly embrace it either for a couple of reasons. First and foremost, Fandango is supposed to be a villain. He’s an arrogant dancer with a weird name and a disdain for the common man, not a fan favourite who could put this new found success to good use. Of course, it’s still incredibly early in his WWE career and so a quick change up could easily see him become a good guy.

Therein lies the problem. As much as WWE will no doubt be keen to keep the momentum going, they also can’t be seen to be trying to orchestrate it. The whole singing and dancing seemed to come about as a protest of sorts, a way for fans to vent their frustration at what has been widely regarded as a lacklustre WrestleMania, and a Raw that was threatening to follow suit. Again, there are echoes of this in the way that the “YES” chants were in protest to Daniel Bryan’s infamous 18 second loss. It has to retain that organic fan-created feel to it, at least for the time being, because if WWE pander to it too much it will quickly lose steam.

Whatever happens next, whatever course of action the WWE top brass decides to take with this, whether they embrace it, ignore it, or exterminate it before it can spread, Fandango will forever be the biggest success story to come out of a mediocre WrestleMania XXIX. Welcome to the big dance, Fandango. And a one and a two and a… Duh dah! Duh duh duh duh duhduh duh dah!


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

Everton have responded!

@WWEFandango Mr Fandango. We've a rich history. We'd be happy to welcome you to Goodison to tell you more & maybe even play your theme song.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

AYSTER said:


> Everton have responded!
> 
> @WWEFandango Mr Fandango. We've a rich history. We'd be happy to welcome you to Goodison to tell you more & maybe even play your theme song.


This has to happen.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

AYSTER said:


> Everton have responded!
> 
> @WWEFandango Mr Fandango. We've a rich history. We'd be happy to welcome you to Goodison to tell you more & maybe even play your theme song.


OMG...ITS TOO MUCH :lmao


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

YES PLEASE OH GOD YES


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

AYSTER said:


> Everton have responded!
> 
> @WWEFandango Mr Fandango. We've a rich history. We'd be happy to welcome you to Goodison to tell you more & maybe even play your theme song.


:mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Haha (found it)

That is fantastic! He would seriously need to stay in character for that visit though.

They also apologized for playing the harlem shake, now that's funny!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

This could be good NEWS

Radio 1 just announced they will only play 5 seconds of ding dong the witch is dead and a news article about why its in the top 5 so lets get everyone to get fandango instead


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> This could be good NEWS
> 
> Radio 1 just announced they will only play 5 seconds of ding dong the witch is dead and a news article about why its in the top 5 so lets get everyone to get fandango instead


do you have a link to the article?


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

THIS IS SO FUNNY


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

FandanGOAT :mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Eddie Ray said:


> do you have a link to the article?


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...gling-BBC-Margaret-Thatcher-protest-song.html


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The vid of the cheerleaders dancing to his theme has been posted in here already? This is getting crazy like DBs yes chants last year. Lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The vid of the cheerleaders dancing to his theme has been posted in here already? This is getting crazy like DBs yes chants last year. Lol


yup i posted it and sent to fandango and wwe posted it on twitter


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RaneGaming said:


> yup i posted it and sent to fandango and wwe posted it on twitter


Sweet. (Y)


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

Everton are also following Fandango on twitter now, worth perhaps tweeting some everton players or football journalists?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Ey, how did Everton FC get involved? :lol


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Just so we can enjoy it even more


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

greendayedgehead said:


> Ey, how did Everton FC get involved? :lol


about 300 of us(twitter people) messaged Ever Club Requesting them to play fandango's song before the game and everton was silly enough to reply saying no


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

greendayedgehead said:


> Ey, how did Everton FC get involved? :lol


Fans tweeted Everton asking for ChaChaLaLa to be played at one of their games and they refused.

They got shit on by their fans, and Fandango got word of it through a fan and then, well. Look at my screenshots. 

:lmao


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

AYSTER said:


> Everton are also following Fandango on twitter now, worth perhaps tweeting some everton players or football journalists?


Oh for...hahahahaha

Fandango on next Raw-"I didn't ask Everton to appear at their game, they asked ME"


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Surely the combination of downloads from Itunes/Amazon/Google is enough for it to be in the top 40 this week. If it is then people will hear it on the radio and buy it to it.

It has a feel of gangam style or the harlem shake about it and will soon have dance games cueing up to have it on their games if it is another dance phenomenon.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

Barry Town FC will be playing it! Fuck Everton.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Then you have Raw in London two Raws from now, along with Everton unintentionally making it even more popular, ahahahaha


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The thing is, since Vince wasn't the one who pushed this tune on social media, he'll only be made to long strong now so Mark Henry can WSS to hell or HHH can come in and pedigree him at every tv taping.

Vince wants people to like what he likes that particular day and if it's that's not the case, he could careless. If Vince fed to the Announce Team to buy this single on iTunes and this happened, he'd be pushed. But since that wasn't the case, the character won't go anywhere. I wouldn't be surprised if Fandango worked the dark match before RAW and he wasn't on the official episode, when RAW comes to London.

I hope I'm wrong but I doubt it.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Ahh, brilliant. Why Everton though? Do they just happen to be playing today/tomorrow?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

All this is fucking awesome Raw in London cant come soon enough Fandango is gonna be huge over here he so needs to do promotional stuff at radio stations, tv interviews when WWE get here


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Oh for...hahahahaha
> 
> Fandango on next Raw-"I didn't ask Everton to appear at their game, they asked ME"


Silly you are wrong when they are in uk he should turn up at Liverpool football found and send a tout to everton saying sorry he can't make it he's 2 busy (BOOM Every liverpool fan will love him forever)


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> The thing is, since Vince wasn't the one who pushed this tune on social media, he'll only be made to long strong now so Mark Henry can WSS to hell or HHH can come in and pedigree him at every tv taping.
> 
> Vince wants people to like what he likes that particular day and if it's that's not the case, he could careless. If Vince fed to the Announce Team to buy this single on iTunes and this happened, he'd be pushed. But since that wasn't the case, the character won't go anywhere. I wouldn't be surprised if Fandango worked the dark match before RAW and he wasn't on the official episode, when RAW comes to London.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong but I doubt it.


Well, supposedly Fandango was Vinnies personal pet project so I am pretty sure he should be happy its going over so well.. that being said yeah Vinne is getting kinda out of it anymore so its hard to say.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

RaneGaming said:


> Silly you are wrong when they are in uk he should turn up at Liverpool football found and send a tout to everton saying sorry he can't make it he's 2 busy (BOOM Every liverpool fan will love him forever)


Oh my God that is GOLD


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

greendayedgehead said:


> Ahh, brilliant. Why Everton though? Do they just happen to be playing today/tomorrow?


Fans are asking every football team to be honest. They don't care who, as long as someone does.

But Everton plays mañana, I think.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Oh my God that is GOLD


that's why am the King Of Promo's


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I believe Everton played the Harlem Shake which is why some people are asking them to play ChaLaLa


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Can someone feel me in on what happened with Fandango and Everton?!

Did he tweet them back or something?


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

Are there any good Rugby games on tomorrow?

They'll play it.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Can someone feel me in on what happened with Fandango and Everton?!
> 
> Did he tweet them back or something?


Fans tweeted everton to play his song
Everton replied saying no
Fandango replied and buried them
Everton asked him if he would like to come to there ground and followed him on twitter


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

2nd highest rated comment, ladies and gentleman- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eYHNC_Df_E

LIKE THAT SHIT


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

Just tweeted Cardiff City again, I don't think they're going to reply. Fandango's gonna get the biggest pop of the night when he comes to London though, definitely!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LPPrince said:


> 2nd highest rated comment, ladies and gentleman- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eYHNC_Df_E
> 
> LIKE THAT SHIT


:lmao 

shit's about to go down.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Minder Jahal said:


> Just tweeted Cardiff City again, I don't think they're going to reply. Fandango's gonna get the biggest pop of the night when he comes to London though, definitely!


Crowd :FAN DAN GO
Crowd: FAN DAN GO
Crowd: FAN DAN GO

Fandango: Yells Thats Not My Name Let The Dam A's Breath

Crowd: Hums his theme 

Fandango get's DQ From match for hitting him with chair


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

Minder Jahal said:


> Just tweeted Cardiff City again, I don't think they're going to reply. Fandango's gonna get the biggest pop of the night when he comes to London though, definitely!


Shame. But another Welsh club in Barry Town FC will definitely be playing it. 

Confirmed on twitter.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Correction- HIGHEST RATED COMMENT, LADIES AND GENTLEMAN- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eYHNC_Df_E

LIKE THAT SHIT SOME MOAR AND LEAVE SOME #FandangoRevolution COMMENTS


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

greendayedgehead said:


> Ahh, brilliant. Why Everton though? Do they just happen to be playing today/tomorrow?





Cookie Monster said:


> I believe Everton played the Harlem Shake which is why some people are asking them to play ChaLaLa


Everton will sometimes ask fans for music to put on the speakers around the stadium whilst the players are warming up.

Everton will have a crowd of around 35thousand tomorrow for kick off.

I'll keep everyone updated if they do actually play it tomorrow.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

This is madness, all of this IWC hype is Zack Ryder again, but at least Vince likes him so he wouldn't be buried like him.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

They said they STILL won't play it.

People are still shitting on them


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGgvBfbohQ0&hd=1

Houston Texans Cheerleaders Fandangoing


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

ROUSEY said:


> I'll keep everyone updated if they do actually play it tomorrow.


:mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGgvBfbohQ0&hd=1
> 
> Houston Texans Cheerleaders Fandangoing


already been Posted


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I find this hilarious, yet awesome.

Gotta give Jericho some credit for all of this, imo. He's doing a great job of building up Fandango.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

ROUSEY said:


> Everton will sometimes ask fans for music to put on the speakers around the stadium whilst the players are warming up.
> 
> Everton will have a crowd of around 35thousand tomorrow for kick off.
> 
> I'll keep everyone updated if they do actually play it tomorrow.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Of course the Texans would get involved in the Fandango craze. They're awesome like that.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Dem Toffees


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtu.be/Cq6TNIknpzo[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

4 hours 8 mins Left Before Charts Close


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

LPPrince said:


>


They said they wouldn't join in the Harlem Shake trend. 

If it doesn't happen tomorrow, Everton have 2 home games left in the season.

Also, fans are organising a group of them to get a chant going tomorrow. They'll be singing his theme song during the game at the least.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

This week has been a nonstop Fandango party, goddamn.

I love you guys.


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

Someone need to chant it at the Leicester game


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Someone needs to get the chant going in Vatican City.

Imagine The Pope doing the dance and going, "Da da, da da da da da da da"


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Millions of professional wrestling fans have inundated dance schools around the world this past week to sign up for ballroom dance lessons, and instructors are struggling to meet the demand.

The phenomenon is apparently the result of the so-called Fandango Revolution, or “Fandangoing” — a sudden, massive interest in flamboyant professional wrestler Fandango and his flamenco-inspired theme song, ChaChaLaLa.

Dance instructors worldwide are reporting that countless scruffy men in black t-shirts have been arriving at studios and demanding: “I want to dance like Fahhhhhnnnn-dahhhnnn-goooooo.”

Many of the men have refused to take lessons, however, until the instructors properly pronounce the wrestler’s name.

As a result surge in interest, ballroom dancing has usurped the Gangnam Style horsey dance and the Harlem Shake as the world’s most popular form of choreographed expression.

Many dance instructors, however, are reportedly puzzled by the fact that Fandango himself does not appear to have any formal dance training or skill.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh I'm sure WWE had Johnny Curtis take some lessons before he started.

If they didn't, it makes it even more hilarious


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

@Everton Play my music! Then ill think about.

@WWEFandango We won't be playing it tomorrow, other than in our FanZone. Our offer to educate you about our great history stands though.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

AYSTER said:


> @Everton Play my music! Then ill think about.
> 
> @WWEFandango We won't be playing it tomorrow, other than in our FanZone. Our offer to educate you about our great history stands though.


Fuck those guys. They don't get it, they don't UNDERSTAND-


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Suggestion: https://twitter.com/SoccerAM

UK fans will know what I'm on about. Soccer AM airs on Sky Sports 2 on Saturday mornings. WWE airs on Sky Sports - in the past WWE stars have appeared on Soccer AM - so if people tweet them, they *may* play a clip from Raw on there? If it got played, that would get a lot of attention!

*Tweet @SoccerAM*


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

Official Everton ‏@Everton 5m

If you're attending our game tomorrow and are a fan of @WWEFandango, head to our Park End Fanzone before the game to hear his theme song.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Official Everton ‏@Everton 
If you're attending our game tomorrow and are a fan of @WWEFandango, head to our Park End Fanzone before the game to hear his theme song.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

So before the game and the fans are planning on singing it during the warmups/during the game. How loud it'll be depends on how much attention it gets from the match goers tomorrow on social networking sites.

Good enough.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah but who cares about that, it has to play DURING the goddamn game.

And it will. The sound of "Da da, da da da da da" will be heard when 40,000 are doing it at free will.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Yeah but who cares about that, it has to play DURING the goddamn game.
> 
> And it will. The sound of "Da da, da da da da da" will be heard when 40,000 are doing it at free will.


Have you ever seen a football game?

Music gets played as the players are warming up. There is no music from the speakers during the game, only chants from the crowd.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

ROUSEY said:


> Have you ever seen a football game?
> 
> Music gets played as the players are warming up. There is no music from the speakers during the game, only chants from the crowd.


Thats my point. (I was referring to the post above yours, hah)

I want the crowd singing it.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Nevermind, I posted a link to a dude saying he would get the Fandango logo tattooed on his body if he got a certain amount of retweets, but he deleted the tweet when they started to add up. lolololol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Thats my point. (I was referring to the post above yours, hah)
> 
> I want the crowd singing it.


Ah, my apologies then!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Nevermind, I posted a link to a dude saying he would get the Fandango logo tattooed on his body if he got a certain amount of retweets, but he deleted the tweet when they started to add up. lolololol


He should have known better than that, might as well have jumped into a piranha infested river wearing a fresh meat suit! :lol


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> He should have known better than that, might as well have jumped into a piranha infested river wearing a fresh meat suit! :lol


Yeah, the dumbass. hahaha

My stepbrother's a tattoo artist, I would laugh like hell if someone came in asking for a Fandango tattoo. He'd text me an image of it, I know he would.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 10, 2013)

Will Fandango be the next megastar?Lets hope so.
Rock/Hogan/Austin/Fandango


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

ROUSEY said:


> Ah, my apologies then!


S'all good. Gonna positive rep you because why the fuck not


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Will Fandango be the next megastar?Lets hope so.
> Rock/Hogan/Austin/Fandango


The Mt. Rushmore of Professional Wrestling just got another face- FAAANDAAANGOOO


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The UK deserves a Wrestlemania at Wembley for this


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey wait!

_Fandango ‏@WWEFandango 43m

Cheerleaders dig Fannnnn-dannn-goooooo!
Expand_

He got hung up on the N's!

On a sidenote, since the team he had that little tweet war with said they would play his music in their zone he shoooould really show up and play along, would go far for the revolution. Probably not enough time to get official wwe backing, but shoot we know they have the resources to make something happen!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Its cool brah, he can do what he wants, he's Faaandaaangooo


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

LPPrince said:


> The UK deserves a Wrestlemania at Wembley for this


This. When it comes to WWE shows, UK crowds put most American crowds to shame (with the notable exception of places like New York City and Chicago). It's a travesty the Brits haven't hosted a Wrestlemania yet.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

You all make me proud to be British! :batista3


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> This. When it comes to WWE shows, UK crowds put most American crowds to shame (with the notable exception of places like New York City and Chicago). It's a travesty the Brits haven't hosted a Wrestlemania yet.


Last REAL PPV we hosted was In 1992 (not counting the cheap knock off ppv's in 2000-2003


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The UK won't get a Wrestlemania at Wembley though. Timezones and all that. WWE makes the most money off the American market, and the PPV would be at an odd time for Americans if Wrestlemania was at Wembley Stadium.

For example, if Wembley had Mania at 7 PM UK time, the East Coast of the States would watch Mania at 2 PM, and the West Coast of the States would watch Mania at 11 AM.

That's...yeah, WWE's not gonna do it.

Which sucks. I'm perfectly fine with watching Mania earlier than usual if it was at Wembley.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

LPPrince said:


> The UK won't get a Wrestlemania at Wembley though. Timezones and all that. WWE makes the most money of the American market, and the PPV would be at an odd time for Americans if Wrestlemania was at Wembley Stadium.
> 
> For example, if Wembley had Mania at 7 PM UK time, the East Coast of the States would watch Mania at 2 PM, and the West Coast of the States would watch Mania at 11 AM.
> 
> ...


We'll have it at 1 in the morning, it would still sellout


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> The UK won't get a Wrestlemania at Wembley though. Timezones and all that. WWE makes the most money of the American market, and the PPV would be at an odd time for Americans if Wrestlemania was at Wembley Stadium.
> 
> For example, if Wembley had Mania at 7 PM UK time, the East Coast of the States would watch Mania at 2 PM, and the West Coast of the States would watch Mania at 11 AM.
> 
> ...


they could have it at 1Am and i would still go IDC what time it starts at True Fan's don't have a bed time


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

LPPrince said:


> The UK won't get a Wrestlemania at Wembley though. Timezones and all that. WWE makes the most money of the American market, and the PPV would be at an odd time for Americans if Wrestlemania was at Wembley Stadium.
> 
> For example, if Wembley had Mania at 7 PM UK time, the East Coast of the States would watch Mania at 2 PM, and the West Coast of the States would watch Mania at 11 AM.
> 
> ...


is there restrictions on the stadium time then because i wouldnt mind it starting at like 11pm or something itd only be 6pm over there not too much of a difference.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

1 AM to 5 AM for the Brits?

Hah, I think that'd be the first Mania where over the course of the event the day got BRIGHTER.

But I think the superstars would be too exhausted and drowsy. Goddamn it I don't care I'm an American with a ton of European ancestry gimme a goddamn Wembley Mania


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

england66 said:


> is there restrictions on the stadium time then because i wouldnt mind it starting at like 11pm or something itd only be 6pm over there not too much of a difference.


The reason why WWE won't do it is because of PPV buyrates. They want as many Americans buying it as possible, and they know when PPVs are most profitable.

Still, I think they should break the status quo for the UK at least once.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> 1 AM to 5 AM for the Brits?
> 
> Hah, I think that'd be the first Mania where over the course of the event the day got BRIGHTER.
> 
> But I think the superstars would be too exhausted and drowsy. Goddamn it I don't care I'm an American with a ton of European ancestry gimme a goddamn Wembley Mania


1AM is infact a better time (just think how drunk we will be) the more drunk we get the better our chants get that is a fact 

also They could come over 2 weeks before to fix Jet Lag and have 2 weeks over here (If we can stay up for every raw and PPV they can do it for 1)


----------



## Skeff (Apr 2, 2012)

Shaun_27 said:


> We'll have it at 1 in the morning, it would still sellout


Would be an adult crowd too, though a 9pm-1am show would be acceptable to all i believe.

as well as a sell out crowd at huge prices (wembley is expensive for events, see champions league finals, cheapest tickes £175 or $300), but it would still e on a reasonable time for americans and a much better time for europeans, I think the minimal loss of US sales would be made up with the monumental increase in European sales.

But Vince won't do it, closest we would get is a Summerslam, probably at 2pm in the uk and shown recorded on PPV with piped in John Cena chants :lmao


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, Vince wouldn't do it. Too afraid.

I imagine the UK would get Vince's attention if they started a huge craze like they did for the #FandangoRevolution

#WrestlemaniaAtWembley


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> 1 AM to 5 AM for the Brits?
> 
> Hah, I think that'd be the first Mania where over the course of the event the day got BRIGHTER.
> 
> But I think the superstars would be too exhausted and drowsy. Goddamn it I don't care I'm an American with a ton of European ancestry gimme a goddamn Wembley Mania


we just got a WWE theme into the charts...british fans are fucking dedicated.

also the superstars could sleep in the day (so change around their sleep pattern , take naps etc). there are ways to prepare for a nocturnal 'shift' if you will.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I dont know why they dont just trial a PPV over here, Night of champions or TLC or somthing.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Eddie Ray said:


> we just got a WWE theme into the charts...british fans are fucking dedicated.
> 
> also the superstars could sleep in the day (so change around their sleep pattern , take naps etc). there are ways to prepare for a nocturnal 'shift' if you will.





Shaun_27 said:


> I dont know why they dont just trial a PPV over here, Night of champions or TLC or somthing.


Yup  it makes me sad


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The Kansas City Royals are now celebrating their wins by playing Fandango's Theme. http://www.sbnation.com/mlb/2013/4/12/4215248/kansas-city-royals-fandango-wwe-theme-music

Excuse me while I go feverishly masturbate


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I wish WWE did Wrestlemania here in the UK I would be there like a shot I would be marking out front row

That O2 arena for Raw is gonna blow the roof off when Fandango's theme hits


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Love how I said I was gonna feverishly masturbate after hearing about the Royals and then Kelly Kelly fan contributes in the best way


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

You know for a FACT that any Fandango merch in WWEShop will outsell everything else in a heartbeat


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

LPPrince said:


> Love how I said I was gonna feverishly masturbate after hearing about the Royals and then Kelly Kelly fan contributes in the best way


Lol no need to be like that im just contributing to this thread in a friendly manner


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Lol no need to be like that im just contributing to this thread in a friendly manner


Your sig.

/positive rep given


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

I Love Myself Some Fandango


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

RaneGaming said:


> I Love Myself Some Fandango


Took a while to find it because I wasn't thinking about the WM29 album, lol


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


>


Fandango just posted that picture on his twitter and said "Horrible." :lmao:lmao


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

RaneGaming said:


>


Cant believe WWE Universe tweeted that as well as Fandango :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Minder Jahal said:


> Fandango just posted that picture on his twitter and said "Horrible." :lmao:lmao


who do you think tweeted it 2 him


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

This one?










loool (reposted because the first one doesn't show up for me)


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

think we schooled vince on how to get people over...apply alcohol, sit Brits down at RAW, watch what happens...


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Eddie Ray said:


> think we schooled vince on how to get people over...apply alcohol, sit Brits down at RAW, watch what happens...


While I stay at home completely sober and laugh like hell


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

LPPrince said:


> The Kansas City Royals are now celebrating their wins by playing Fandango's Theme. http://www.sbnation.com/mlb/2013/4/12/4215248/kansas-city-royals-fandango-wwe-theme-music
> 
> Excuse me while I go feverishly masturbate


Hahaha, that's where I live, great time to be a royals fan! Winning streak, AND Fandangoing! This is too awesome!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

LPPrince said:


> Your sig.
> 
> /positive rep given


Ahhh I see thank you


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> who do you think tweeted it 2 him


Haha brilliant! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Eddie Ray said:


> think we schooled vince on how to get people over...apply alcohol, sit Brits down at RAW, watch what happens...


This right here is what Raw should be about Brits who actually give a damn about the show and show real reactions at shows. Americans dont really care about wrestling


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0XijS3_uskA


:lmao:lmao


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

He just posted the Leeds logo to Everton now, surely Liverpool would have been more appropriate


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I just pissed myself


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

When I go to a Royals game and they win, and then everyone starts Fandangoing I'm gonna piss myself with excitement!!! Haha. I honestly thought this is how the YES! chants would break out. I figured they'd be way more easier to connect into all of sports. This blows my mind how Fandangoing is the chant that does that! This shall be a blast!


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

AYSTER said:


> He just posted the Leeds logo to Everton now, surely Liverpool would have been more appropriate


His mate's a Leeds fan.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

If people want the song to be played in Canada(and numerous parts of USA), tweet @hockeynight and tell them to play it tomorrow during #HNIC!

On itunes, it's #6 in USA, #2 in UK, #6 in Canada, #10 in Australia and #3 in Ireland of all soundtrack songs.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Fandango vs Everton

Winner takes on Undertaker at WM31 in Wembley


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

We need to let Sky Sports News know about this, cant imagine why they wouldnt run it as a short story on a boring Friday night


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

#sayhisname #singhismusic #fandangorevolution


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Next time he comes out, he's flanked on all sides by Texas cheerleaders


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

whoever mentioned soccer am tomorrow thats a really good idea, im sure theyd play a clip of it now evertons involved and im sure theyve had wrestlers on there before, pretty sure mick foley was last year.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.officialcharts.com/chart...g-the-witch-is-dead-in-race-to-number-1-2159/

check the comments at bottom of the page


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

Hes now posted the Liverpool logo!

I'm dying.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

fandango posted it lol


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

This is all so fucking funny! I can't take it. :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

What a fucking heel turn.

I hope his music gets booed tomorrow at Goodison :lmao


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm dying. Thats my comment at the bottom


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

AYSTER said:


> Hes now posted the Liverpool logo!
> 
> I'm dying.


Fair play to Fandango, he's really getting into this haha


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

@Arsenal Any chance of getting @WWEFandango's theme played at half time tomorrow? #FandangoRevolution @WWEUniverse

Next Target Confirmed


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Im loving Fandango more and more


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Minder Jahal said:


> Fair play to Fandango, he's really getting into this haha


He knows he's over, and his participation is putting him SUPER over.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Fandango ‏@WWEFandango 28m

@Everton Could you play my music for the entire game?


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> Fandango ‏@WWEFandango 28m
> 
> @Everton Could you play my music for the entire game?


Just seen this!:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I'M DYING AGAIN


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

Can everybody tweet Cardiff City? I'm going to the game tomorrow and I'd fucking love it if I heard Chachalala at the CCS.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

DAMN IT NINJA'D

Touché, Rane.


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

Seen some tweeting Gary Lineker, lets get on it for a mention on MOTD tomorrow


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

This is so funny


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

The minute Fandango gets over here for the UK tour he will be wanted by everyone


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The minute Fandango gets over here for the UK tour he will be wanted by everyone


i can imagine him on this morning,loose women,daybreak itd be so funny :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The minute Fandango gets over here for the Uk tour he will be wanted by everyone


Wanted Dead Or Alive
Have You Seen Our WWE Superstar Last Seen Going Into Boots will respond to Faaaanndaaaanngooo by replying Let The A's Breath If you see him please Contact WWE right away


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

There are SO many women in the UK right now that want Fandango inside them


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> There are SO many women in the UK right now that want Fandango inside them


Alot of guys aswell


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> Wanted Dead Or Alive
> Have You Seen Our WWE Superstar Last Seen Going Into Boots will respond to Faaaanndaaaanngooo by replying Let The A's Breath If you see him please Contact WWE right away


i've already repped you :vettel


----------



## Itzvan (Oct 8, 2010)

I can't believe how over he's getting from this. Fair play to him. Hopefully he gets a good reaction come RAW on monday.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Liverpool and Leeds crests, eh?

Go get fucked, Fandango.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Itzvan said:


> I can't believe how over he's getting from this. Fair play to him. Hopefully he gets a good reaction come RAW on monday.


What the fuck is this, "Hopefully" now?

We KNOW he's gonna get a big ass reaction. hahahaha

If he doesn't the World will descend upon the crowd like vultures and rip them to pieces


----------



## Itzvan (Oct 8, 2010)

LPPrince said:


> What the fuck is this, "Hopefully" now?
> 
> We KNOW he's gonna get a big ass reaction. hahahaha
> 
> If he doesn't the World will descend upon the crowd like vultures and rip them to pieces


Wait and see. ICW doesn't always equal the crowd. More casuals in the crowds.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Down to #51 on LiveHits: http://livehits.co.uk/top300.php

And for those that didn't see my post earlier...



D.M.N. said:


> Suggestion: https://twitter.com/SoccerAM
> 
> UK fans will know what I'm on about. Soccer AM airs on Sky Sports 2 on Saturday mornings. WWE airs on Sky Sports - in the past WWE stars have appeared on Soccer AM - so if people tweet them, they *may* play a clip from Raw on there? If it got played, that would get a lot of attention!
> 
> *Tweet @SoccerAM*


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> What the fuck is this, "Hopefully" now?
> 
> We KNOW he's gonna get a big ass reaction. hahahaha
> 
> If he doesn't the World will descend upon the crowd like vultures and rip them to pieces


The yanks might not give him the pop he deserves, but I genuinely think when Fandango comes out in London it will be one of the biggest pops of the decade.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I think eventually my fellow Yanks will catch on.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> fandango posted it lol


Name: DwayneAustin 
Location: Officially on this Fandango Bandwagon



ROUSEY said:


> What a fucking heel turn.
> 
> I hope his music gets booed tomorrow at Goodison :lmao





Silent Alarm said:


> Liverpool and Leeds crests, eh?
> 
> Go get fucked, Fandango.


:suarez1


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

DwayneAustin on the bandwagon?

Positive Repped(goddamn I've been doing that a lot lately)


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

england66 said:


> i can imagine him on this morning,loose women,daybreak itd be so funny :lol


Can you imagine Fandango saying to the loose women let the A's breathe 



RaneGaming said:


> Wanted Dead Or Alive
> Have You Seen Our WWE Superstar Last Seen Going Into Boots will respond to Faaaanndaaaanngooo by replying Let The A's Breath If you see him please Contact WWE right away


Fandango going into boots for hair products and lotion and then goes missing lol


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

He has reached new levels of amazing tonight.

"Could you play my music for the entire game?" hahahahahaha


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Can you imagine Fandango saying to the loose women let the A's breathe
> 
> 
> 
> Fandango going into boots for hair products and lotion and then goes missing lol


yes lol  didn't think that part needed explaining hehe


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Remember to like that top comment like all hell broke loose

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eYHNC_Df_E


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I hope WWE book Fandango in a decent match for the Raw London show we need a full entrance shown and a full match the Brits in that crowd will go nuts


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

If WWE has Fandango pull the "I won't wrestle because The UK can't say my name correctly" stuff and he doesn't wrestle a full match...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I hope WWE book Fandango in a decent match for the Raw London show we need a full entrance shown and a full match the Brits in that crowd will go nuts


no no no He's A Heel have him come out refuse to wrestle then Jump the person from behind as they are walking up the ramp and then have him do his Pose HES A HEEL


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

We've hummed Just Can't Get Enough for long enough now, come on Celtic/Green Brigade bring out ChaLaLaLa!!


----------



## fandangoing (Apr 12, 2013)

Fandango is reaching Michael Jackson fame.


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

@sbnation Royals celebrate win by playing Fandango's theme music. http://t.co/3jUXtul9fd

I don't know if that's already been posted, but that's awesome.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

This is awesome, really hope it stays in the top 40 for sunday! Done my bit, bought it on Amazon and Itunes!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Basel said:


> @sbnation Royals celebrate win by playing Fandango's theme music. http://t.co/3jUXtul9fd
> 
> I don't know if that's already been posted, but that's awesome.


Yeah, its been posted. Still, its nice to see again.

If they do that regularly from now on, oh my God.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Basel said:


> @sbnation Royals celebrate win by playing Fandango's theme music. http://t.co/3jUXtul9fd
> 
> I don't know if that's already been posted, but that's awesome.


Yea it has but about 20 pages back  so i don't blame you for not looking


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

VintageOrton said:


> This is awesome, really hope it stays in the top 40 for sunday! Done my bit, bought it on Amazon and Itunes!


don't forget google play


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I'd love if a video of that was found haha


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Eddie Ray said:


> don't forget google play


Okay, will get it from there now.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Jim Johnston, man.


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

Houston Texans cheerleaders: http://youtu.be/HGgvBfbohQ0

This is taking on a life of its own. Amazing.


----------



## fandangoing (Apr 12, 2013)

wonder how much money this song made for WWE since RAW.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

WWE made BANK.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

edit


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Glasgow Rangers will play Fandango's Theme


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

You guys like my username?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Fandango said:


> You guys like my username?


There's jelly everywhere and I don't know why


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

RaneGaming said:


> no no no He's A Heel have him come out refuse to wrestle then Jump the person from behind as they are walking up the ramp and then have him do his Pose HES A HEEL


That sounds perfect

I love your name Fandango


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

Some girl Jennifer Jewell announced she would be singing before the Everton game tomorrow, a few asked her is it Fandango! She has replied asking if shes missed something with this Fandango thing


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

If only I had 31 more cent in my Paypal account I'd buy this on google play, but too everyone who is buying it great job!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

AYSTER said:


> Some girl Jennifer Jewell announced she would be singing before the Everton game tomorrow, a few asked her is it Fandango! She has replied asking if shes missed something with this Fandango thing


She's missing the greatest of things


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Winner


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Priceless Blaze said:


>


been posted


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

RaneGaming said:


> been posted


haha well i went thought a lot of pages early, since sometime yesterday and didn't see it. My bad when a thread has like as many post as this does stuff will be reposted.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Priceless Blaze said:


> haha well i went thought a lot of pages early, since sometime yesterday and didn't see it. My bad when a thread has like as many post as this does stuff will be reposted.


yea i don't blame you its about 20 pages back but its good for lazy people


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Fandango needs to be the cover superstar for WWE2K15 since 14 is Rock's


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao^^^^^


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

AYSTER said:


> Some girl Jennifer Jewell announced she would be singing before the Everton game tomorrow, a few asked her is it Fandango! She has replied asking if shes missed something with this Fandango thing


How can she not know who Fandango is


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


>


:lmao :lmao Fandango is DA GOAT!!!!!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Fucking gold, it was.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Bryan D that is epic posting all those tweets


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Fandango just pwned Everton FC, epic.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Why the leeds tweet i don't get that?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Fandango PWN ME PWN ME


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

ShadowCat said:


> They the leeds tweet i don't get that?


Leeds are a football team


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

ShadowCat said:


> They the leeds tweet i don't get that?


They are one of the Everton's rivals, that's why. Same goes for Liverpool.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Especially Liverpool


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Fandangoing is going to become bigger and better then that crappy Harlem Shake crap.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm actually shocked Fandango is savvy enough to post Leeds as a rival to Everton, that's not something your standard WWE superstar would know.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

AYSTER said:


> Seen some tweeting Gary Lineker, lets get on it for a mention on MOTD tomorrow


That's only if people are seen dancing to it in the crowd.


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

etched Chaos said:


> I'm actually shocked Fandango is savvy enough to post Leeds as a rival to Everton, that's not something your standard WWE superstar would know.


He must have access to google.com


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

etched Chaos said:


> I'm actually shocked Fandango is savvy enough to post Leeds as a rival to Everton, that's not something your standard WWE superstar would know.


Fandango knows ALL THE THINGS


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

etched Chaos said:


> I'm actually shocked Fandango is savvy enough to post Leeds as a rival to Everton, that's not something your standard WWE superstar would know.


1 of his best mates is a leeds fan


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

etched Chaos said:


> I'm actually shocked Fandango is savvy enough to post Leeds as a rival to Everton, that's not something your standard WWE superstar would know.


There's no historical rivalry between Everton and Leeds.

Liverpool yes, not Leeds though.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

RaneGaming said:


> 1 of his best mates is a leeds fan


This is it, pretty much.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Cannot believe he tweeted the Liverpool crest! Genius!


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

https://twitter.com/LewyBrown7

We need to abuse this guy, talking shit about Fandango and WWE


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Dyl said:


> There's no historical rivalry between Everton and Leeds.
> 
> Liverpool yes, not Leeds though.


Leeds tend to have a rivalry with anyone worth a damn, their 'firm' would cause trouble with anyone who was considered to be 'nawty'. It's not a traditional rivalry, like with the Red Scouse, or the North London Derby etc etc but still.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Fandango said:


> You guys like my username?


I prefer mine. 

Really glad to see this is so high in the UK charts.


----------



## Y2KidRuss (Feb 18, 2005)

awesome


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

etched Chaos said:


> Leeds tend to have a rivalry with anyone worth a damn, their 'firm' would cause trouble with anyone who was considered to be 'nawty'. It's not a traditional rivalry, like with the Red Scouse, or the North London Derby etc etc but still.



Leeds had a decent firm back in the day, nothing on West Ham of course  As far as Everton being 'Nawty', well that's just ridiculous, Everton are a family club, they've never really had much of a standing in terms of football violence between fans.

But my point is still that Leeds and Everton have no rivalry more than any other two random clubs like Birmingham and Southampton for instance.

Leeds hate Man Utd more than anyone.


Still, Fandango is a legend just for trolling Everton's twitter acount.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

LPPrince said:


> Glasgow Rangers will play Fandango's Theme


Maybe if they still existed :vince2

Mon the hoops, let's get this going at Hampden on Sunday!


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Dyl said:


> Leeds had a decent firm back in the day, nothing on West Ham of course
> 
> But my point is still that Leeds and Everton have no rivalry more than any other two random clubs like Birmingham and Southampton for instance.
> 
> ...


Also if his best mate is a Leeds fan that might explain things, Leeds fans aren't the sharpest tools in the shed.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Why the hell isn't it listed on Radio 1's chart update? 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/chart/update/singles


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

VintageOrton said:


> Why the hell isn't it listed on Radio 1's chart update?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/chart/update/singles


its updated every half a week


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

VintageOrton said:


> Why the hell isn't it listed on Radio 1's chart update?


BBC hating on FandanGOAT.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Fandango trolling Everton football club.

What a hero


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

someone needs to shop fandango getting signed by liverpool


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Aaro said:


> someone needs to shop fandango getting signed by liverpool


I'm sure someone's already on it


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Aaro said:


> someone needs to shop fandango getting signed by liverpool


You best make sure he has a vastly inflated price and is now British, just to be realistic of course.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg (Apr 3, 2011)

I made 3 memes for Fandango and he didn't retweet them ='(


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> They are one of the Everton's rivals, that's why. Same goes for Liverpool.


Didn't know they were one of Everton's rivals, Liverpool would have been a better fit but he's done that now anyways.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Smh13 (Apr 9, 2013)

we need to get this to number one just to see what video they'd show,and if they pronounce his name wrong wonder what he'd do... Remember FANNNN-DANNNNNNNNNGOOOOOOOOO


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

You sure that squirrel isn't a Cena fan?


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

etched Chaos said:


> You best make sure he has a vastly inflated price and is now British, just to be realistic of course.


If Henderson & Carroll are worth as much as the club paid then you can bet Fandango is worth what Chelsea paid for Torres. All jokes aside he'd probs put more in the back of the net anyways.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

ShadowCat said:


> If Henderson & Carroll are worth as much as the club paid then you can bet Fandango is worth what Chelsea paid for Torres. All jokes aside he'd probs put more in the back of the net anyways.


When he's not re-educating the PA announcer on how to pronounce his name. That scouse accent will cause problems.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I wonder how Fandango's entrance will work in new WWE games


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh man this meme is going ham


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

etched Chaos said:


> When he's not re-educating the PA announcer on how to pronounce his name. That scouse accent will cause problems.


Major problems just can imagine it in scouse now lol.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This is fucking quailty :lol.

They have to turn him face surely


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

No no no, they don't have to turn him face. Leave him as a heel just the way he is.

A heel with a huuuge fanbase. It'll work.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

ShadowCat said:


> Major problems just can imagine it in scouse now lol.


"Alright, alright, calm down, calm down, wearing #10 it's Fang-Dang-goo."


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

etched Chaos said:


> "Alright, alright, calm down, calm down, wearing #10 it's Fang-Dang-goo."


*insert mass flipping of tables at homes across the World*


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

LPPrince said:


>


:lol


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Fandango should dance out with the Everton FC when WWE goes to Europe


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Down to 55 on the itune charts, not sure if it's even gonna hit the top 40 the rate it's sliding.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

etched Chaos said:


> "Alright, alright, calm down, calm down, wearing #10 it's Fang-Dang-goo."


If they can't pronounce his name correctly i think biggest thing since the Beatles would be appropriate even if that is underselling him.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Imagine if Fandango came out on Raw in London with anti-Everton gear.

My God the lulz


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Fandango should dance out with the Everton FC when WWE goes to Europe


Never going to happen mate.

Edit: Sorry i fort you said when Everton goes to Europe my bad.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Fandango looked at this thread. His response-


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I think its safe to say

Today was Fandango Friday


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> I think its safe to say
> 
> Today was Fannnnnnnn-dannnnnnnnnnn-gooooo Friday


FYP.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> I think its safe to say
> 
> Today was Fandango Friday


Everyday is Fandango day.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

etched Chaos said:


> FYP.


^ You didn't let the As breathe. :genius


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Goddamn it I didn't let the A's breathe


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*hangs head in shame* I made a rookie mistake, now to wait until Fandango beats me into oblivion for this heinous transgression.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Goddamn it I didn't let the A's breathe


That's punishable by 50 Lashes.

Edit: Lashes not slashes lol


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

You didn't clarify what kind of lashes. Therefore, I will gladly give 50 eyelashes over time.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

will he be on smackdown?


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

O Fenômeno said:


> will he be on smackdown?


Yep, he's on at the end during the Dolph-Jericho match.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> will he be on smackdown?


I hope not only because i never watch it.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I just tweeted this to him.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> I just tweeted this to him.


What happened to the top half of his head? He will not be impressed. Take it away.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

FAAANDAAANGOOO=RAAATIIINNNGS


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

ShadowCat said:


> What happened to the top half of his head? He will not be impressed. Take it away.


It was cut off in the original picture. That's the only decent head shot of him I could find on Google Images.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

ShadowCat said:


> What happened to the top half of his head? He will not be impressed. Take it away.


:lol



Good effort tho.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Fandango vs Ziggler

Book it


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> Fandango vs Ziggler
> 
> Book it


And thus World War III began...


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Use this image:


----------



## BJ_Isotope (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm listening to his theme song right now. jk


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> And thus World War III began...


Nah, its cool. The Shield will interfere.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

BJ_Isotope said:


> I'm listening to his theme song right now. jk


You're JOKING?

Fuuuck


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Fuck listening to his theme song, if you're not singing it and dancing along you deserve to suffer his wrath.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Fandango vs Ziggler
> 
> Book it


Naaaaaaa it would result in one of them losing and i don't think that's possible, That match thou would be our Tyson Vs. Ali.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Maybe The Shield will do a run in on BBC Radio 1 for the injustice they're showing by not playing Fandango's theme music despite there being a high demand for it!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Maybe The Shield will do a run in on BBC Radio 1 for the injustice they're showing by not playing Fandango's theme music despite there being a high demand for it!


The Shield storms Everton


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

LPPrince said:


> The Shield storms Everton


I like this idea more. Just as the ref is about to blow his whistle to kick off for the second half then you hear:

"Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta: SHIELD" - *guitar riff*

The Shield come through the crowd and cause havoc on the pitch.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

How's this?


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> How's this?


Quality! :lmao
Tweet him that, I reckon he'd RT it.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> How's this?


Bow before our new Liverpool Overlord


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I like this idea more. Just as the ref is about to blow his whistle to kick off for the second half then you hear:
> 
> "Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta: SHIELD" - *guitar riff*
> 
> The Shield come through the crowd and cause havoc on the pitch.


Then afterward, the cheerleaders

Gimme a T!

Gimme a E!

Gimme a A!

Gimme a M!

Gimme a W!

Gimme a O!

Gimme a R!

Gimme a K!

What does that spell?

TEEEEEAAAAAMWORK!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

What the fuck is this


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> How's this?


I've asked and he approves, You've done yourself proud  Welcome back!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Ballroom dancers everywhere are like, "Why couldn't that be me?"


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Ballroom dancers everywhere are like, "Why couldn't that be me?"


Everyone everywhere are like "Why couldn't that be me and will he make love to us threw the medium of dance"


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

I think we all know that fandango is the leader of the SHIELD. No-one else could possibly be awesome and devious enough to lead that trio.


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

My personal mission is to get Fandango played at the Cardiff City game tomorrow, all in the name of the Fandango Revolution!


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Minder Jahal said:


> My personal mission is to get Fandango played at the Cardiff City game tomorrow, all in the name of the Fandango Revolution!


That's the thing i've heard worse in stadiums and down the City, This song with enuff exposure could pour out into the grounds it isn't as far fetched as it seems.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

ShadowCat said:


> Everyone everywhere are like "Why couldn't that be me and will he make love to us threw the medium of dance"


I'd rather he not make love to me

Though hey if its ear sex what can you do


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Again folks- Dat top comment needs some love


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

LPPrince said:


>




Epic thread is Epic


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Fandango is to Paige as Chocolate is to Avocado

Yes that makes no sense

#FandangoRevolution


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Speaking of jealous.. I see somewhere there could be an angle with a diva being jealous of the dancer.. maybe the diva he was sent out with at maina could return.. I don't know, too tired to think up any good details :lol


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

This theme song craze is very cool and all but the important thing is that it translates into Fandango getting over, not just his song. He mustn't be overshadowed by a theme song.


----------



## CheckMate1337 (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

Dyl said:


> Leeds had a decent firm back in the day, nothing on West Ham of course  As far as Everton being 'Nawty', well that's just ridiculous, Everton are a family club, they've never really had much of a standing in terms of football violence between fans.
> 
> But my point is still that Leeds and Everton have no rivalry more than any other two random clubs like Birmingham and Southampton for instance.
> 
> ...



I shall be at the everton game v QPR and delighted I wont have to hear his shitty strictly come dancing song.

And the amount of ill informed children waffling shite about Everton is grim and to say we are a family club is laughable too you really should read up on our supports colourful past.....


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

People hating on Fandango just because he's as undefeated as The Undertaker

*shakes head*


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Goat Face Killer said:


> I shall be at the everton game v QPR and delighted I wont have to hear his shitty strictly come dancing song.
> 
> And the amount of ill informed children waffling shite about Everton is grim and to say we are a family club is laughable too you really should read up on our supports colourful past.....


The fact that your supporters have been pieces of shit in the past isn't really something to be proud of.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

CheckMate1337 said:


>


He must have felt like THE MAN when he first saw that.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Goat Face Killer said:


> I shall be at the everton game v QPR and delighted I wont have to hear his shitty strictly come dancing song.
> 
> And the amount of ill informed children waffling shite about Everton is grim and to say we are a family club is laughable too you really should read up on our supports colourful past.....


"Rah rah rah, stop saying nice things about us, we're not nice, we're bad... Very bad, just you see."


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> The fact that your supporters have been pieces of shit in the past isn't really something to be proud of.


Well theres being pieces of shit then theres being Liverpool supporters ask Juventus regaaaaarding thaaaatttt onnneeeee


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Let's not let this gets out of hand, guys unk2


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

etched Chaos said:


> "Rah rah rah, stop saying nice things about us, we're not nice, we're bad... Very bad, just you see."


Tbh it makes a change anyone saying nice things about Everton its usually always the negatives so its hard to accept praise.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Who's the dancer with him? Is she some developmental Diva or an actual dancer?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Goat Face Killer said:


> Tbh it makes a change anyone saying nice things about Everton its usually always the negatives so its hard to accept praise.


Far bigger and better fish to fry when it comes to Footie. I could spend days ripping to shreds Chelski.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> He must have felt like THE MAN when he first saw that.


Nah, it didn't surprise him. Faaandaaangooo always gets this reaction from the ladies.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

JBL just tweeted this:



> @TheVertebreaker @FoxNews @WWEFandango Yes, good chance I will Fandango on @foxnews tomorrow at 10a et! #BullsandBears


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Let's not let this gets out of hand, guys unk2


Haha yes get the Heysel brush out and sweep it back under the rug that rug must be nearing Mount Everest proportions now 

Anyway you're right time and a place etc


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Let's not let this gets out of hand, guys unk2


Well, when the soccer clubs got involved you know it was only a matter of time till things went to war.:tyson



Silent Alarm said:


> Who's the dancer with him? Is she some developmental Diva or an actual dancer?


haven't seen anyone who knows for sure, I think an actual dancer/actress.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

JEKingOfKings said:


> JBL just tweeted this:


Gotta give credit to Jibbel, he's gonna help Faaandaaangooo out


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Fandanfo has made it to BuzzFeed:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/the-wrester-fandangos-entrance-song-is-currently-racing-up-t


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

[sarcasm]Who's this guy? I think he's Fandango's twin but more of a loser










Must be the haaair[/sarcasm]


----------



## CMPunkFan18 (Jul 14, 2008)

My god this is amazing. I knew from his debut vignettes that he was gonna get over somehow, but I didnt think it would be in the mainstream like he is now lol. Im loving this, I hope it goes worldwide and becomes like Harlem Shake or something, even if it is just for a few weeks or something. 
Im really happy for him though to be getting all this attention after all his years in developmental, cause if anyone saw his NXT work, you knew he had a whole lot of potential. 
Plus, I love how its being played in all these sports games, just great. This is without a doubt the most mainstream exposure WWE may get in quite some time.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

And it all started with the response from 16,000 people.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I bet creative's little heads are spinning.. "We can't even manage to keep our shows planned more than 3 hours ahead!!!!" What are they going to do with this week's vast turn of events? :lol


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

CMPunkFan18 said:


> This is without a doubt the most mainstream exposure WWE may get in quite some time.


which means Vince is furiously trying to ruin it like he did everything after MITB 2011


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> I bet creative's little heads are spinning.. "We can't even manage to keep our shows planned more than 3 hours ahead!!!!" What are they going to do with this week's vast turn of events? :lol


Its okay Vince.

WE'LL HANDLE IT


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

https://vine.co/v/btlBrvLBBgu


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

did Jim Johnston make this as well? Give him a raise.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Sarcasm1 said:


> did Jim Johnston make this as well? Give him a raise.


Indeed, and hell yes.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Indeed, and hell yes.


They damn well better put that man in the wwe hall of fame or there needs to be a riot..


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm sure he will be. If he never gets in, its a goddamn travesty


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fandango ‏@WWEFandango 8m

I would like to personally thank all the TX Cheerleaders for all the support. Ill b holding private dance lessons in Houston in May. #hugs

To a T :lol


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Fandango ‏@WWEFandango 8m
> 
> I would like to personally thank all the TX Cheerleaders for all the support. Ill b holding private dance lessons in Houston in May. #hugs
> 
> To a T :lol


Boner

He has one


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Lets hope he da na na da da na na's on more people's heads


----------



## CMPunkFan18 (Jul 14, 2008)

GeorgeCostanza said:


> which means Vince is furiously trying to ruin it like he did everything after MITB 2011


Haha well I hope not, this could be huge for both WWE and Fandango. But I know what you mean, Vince has a tendency to stuff these kinds of things up.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Vince could screw it up, but if he does it'll be the biggest mistake he's made in a long time, business wise.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

This is so amazing because for the first time in a long time, wrestling is getting mainstream attention. The good kind. Lol at Fandango in the fallout vid.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

I can't believe it, so you mean to tell me, that this is what everybody is going to look back and remember from the fallout of WM 29?

I still can't get "ChaChaLaLa" out of my head, and it's all thanks to Faandanngo.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The biggest thing to come out of Wrestlemania 29 was Fandango, yes.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

can't stop marking for the goat :mark:


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Fandango just retweeted: Claritza ‏@highonziggler Honestly @WWEFandango is so sexual. http://25.media.tumblr.com/91b45b00ad8e9deae3ff57ce2432dddd/tumblr_ml65q7JFlA1s5zf6fo1_400.gif …


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I like the dude who's watching Fandango and just waves like "O hai"


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> The biggest thing to come out of Wrestlemania 29 was Fandango, yes.


What else could anyone have expected? it was the Only fresh thing to even happen at WM 29. The Only one.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> What else could anyone have expected? it was the Only fresh thing to even happen at WM 29. The Only one.


Mhm, and thank God for him


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm truly glad to have been a Fandango fan before all this craziness happened. :lmao

About time WWE had gimmicks and characters that people can actually have fun with, give a damn about, or relate to today's pop culture.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Fandango for WWE Champion


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

A club that holds 1000 people plays ChaChaLaLa in Middlesborough


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

LPPrince said:


> A club that holds 1000 people plays ChaChaLaLa in Middlesborough


oh my good god i love this, people singing along too...drunkenly but still


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> A club that holds 1000 people plays ChaChaLaLa in Middlesborough


that some funny shit


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

LPPrince said:


>


I do believe jericho it getting up on the Z's


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I am mostly curious to to see how this all turns out, its great and a blast now for sure, and I have spent most of the last few days laughing and enjoying all I can from it, but I really really want to know how if it's going to be handled well or if the WWE is going to "drop the ball".


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> I am mostly curious to to see how this all turns out, its great and a blast now for sure, and I have spent most of the last few days laughing and enjoying all I can from it, but I really really want to know how if it's going to be handled well or if the WWE is going to "drop the ball".


All we can do is support it as much as we can and hope for the best.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Its a hack, but goddamn it give him a higher overall rating, Jesus


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=638515184027

A glimpse of Fandango's theme being on the local news in New York. Next to the Macarena.

Yup.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The more I listen to this song the more it grows on me... even sprung it on my visiting grandfather who loves that style of music and he wondered what it was so he could get it.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

LPPrince said:


> A club that holds 1000 people plays ChaChaLaLa in *Middlesborough*


OMG, thats 20 minutes from where I live, I'm proud!! The Fandango revolution is spreading everywhere now. =D


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Hawkke said:


> I am mostly curious to to see how this all turns out, its great and a blast now for sure, and I have spent most of the last few days laughing and enjoying all I can from it, but I really really want to know how if it's going to be handled well or if the WWE is going to "drop the ball".


Of course they'll drop the baaaaaall. They don't ever let the a's breaaaathe!
But seriously......they'll drop the ball...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Two of many Fandango T-Shirt's by this Redbubble user. http://www.redbubble.com/people/gthomson1993/works/10208201-fandango


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

BIG E WINNING said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=638515184027
> 
> A glimpse of Fandango's theme being on the local news in New York. Next to the Macarena.
> 
> Yup.


Who's ass is that? It's making me crazy with that shaking ... mmmmmm .......


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

Everyone tweets soccer am


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Now I know, it's the next big thing.


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

Tweet guys


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Follow Fandango on Twitter @WWEFandango


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

IISUPERXEROII said:


> Tweet guys


dont have twitter, where is everyone today thought everyone would be tweeting soccer am.


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

https://www.niticentral.com/2013/04...arlem-shake-here-comes-fandangoing-65371.html

check out this story ^ After gangnam style and harlem shake here comes FANDANGOING


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

What do u guys think about last night's Smackdown? Fandango made his entrance, there were some entrance theme humming in the audience, but I don't think it was that loud. :$
I fear it will just die out. Damn sissy audience!


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Just Spoke to my Mates from Stoke Loud and Proud we will be Fandangoing tommorrow during the Stoke City vs Manchester United Match tommorrow!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

Beaker3391 said:


> Just Spoke to my Mates from Stoke Loud and Proud we will be Fandangoing tommorrow during the Stoke City vs Manchester United Match tommorrow!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Sounds really good, man!


----------



## snentz (Nov 7, 2010)

Erm, anyone ever watch this show?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwpH_IYg0N8


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyone going to a premier league game today?


----------



## Dejay (Dec 3, 2011)

IISUPERXEROII said:


> Anyone going to a premier league game today?


Yeah vs Norwich.


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

snentz said:


> Erm, anyone ever watch this show?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwpH_IYg0N8


I did. I remember having a crush on that Jeannie-chick.

And - it's already been mentioned that the theme reminds a bit of Fandangos. But Fandango's is not a rip off.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

This seems to be picking up a bit of popularity in Brazil too. I wonder if it can crack the charts over there.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Going tomorrow Stoke vs ManUnited we will be Fandangoing


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

It's at 80 now I'm guessing it will be out of the top 100 by tomorrow. It dropped 40 places since yesterday


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Goat Face Killer said:


> Tbh it makes a change anyone saying nice things about Everton its usually always the negatives so its hard to accept praise.


Hardly. No one talks about Everton because they are a dull, middle of the road club with a decent set of supporters. They offend no one, and have never been the biggest club in Liverpool or a club with a strong firm back in the days when firms ran riot.

Everton are a club that 99% of other football fans don't really like or dislike, they are just 'there'.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

DanM3 said:


> It's at 80 now I'm guessing it will be out of the top 100 by tomorrow. It dropped 40 places since yesterday


Reality check for those who actually thought WWE had relevance outside of its own fans, the theory that it was ever going to reach number 1 and become a cult hit is ridiculous.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

The Man in Black said:


> Reality check for those who actually thought WWE had relevance outside of its own fans, the theory that it was ever going to reach number 1 and become a cult hit is ridiculous.


Lol, this exactly. Living in dreamland.

Also, you people still watch Soccer AM?? Jesus Christ. .


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

123bigdave said:


> Lol, this exactly. Living in dreamland.
> 
> Also, you people still watch Soccer AM?? Jesus Christ. .


Yeah, and you Americans are just so fat.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

LOL to those who think it just died.
Just wait 1-2 weeks. 
Be patient.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

It's not going to die too soon, guys. Just wait 2 weeks and the UK crowd will just make it more popular than it already is.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

It's been played at Wolves!


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Dyl said:


> Hardly. No one talks about Everton because they are a dull, middle of the road club with a decent set of supporters. They offend no one, and have never been the biggest club in Liverpool or a club with a strong firm back in the days when firms ran riot.
> 
> Everton are a club that 99% of other football fans don't really like or dislike, they are just 'there'.


Judging a team on whether they had a "hard" firm back in the day is pathetic. At a time during the 80s both Liverpool and Everton were the best two teams in England and were close to both conquering Europe. Nearly every travelling set of fans i speak to at the game usually enjoy coming up to a "proper" ground.

Being criticised by a West Ham supporter about being a middle of the road club with decent supporters actually hurt my brain reading it.

I don't mind West Ham and usually enjoy my trip down there (easy 3 points mostly) but please open your eyes when you discuss one of the most historic members of English football next time


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

SledgeHammer_Shot said:


> It's been played at Wolves!


Really?


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

Rangers have confirmed it will be played over the PA, hope we can get some kind of mention on BBC Sport live update


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

This is excellent news Fandango's theme is playing at football games 

And the Fandango hype will never die


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Excellent  :clap


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

We should get some tweets sent to #bbcfootball try and get a mention or by text on 81111


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Shaun_27 said:


>


Gonna see more of that in the future


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

Let's get arsenal to play it


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok so Fandango was just mentioned on Smooth Radio UK . I wasent really listening as I was eating and in a bit of a day dream but then I snapped out of it when I heard the radio DJ say Fandango. Nothing else was said after that so I missed whatever he was talking about. OMG Fandango really is huge over here


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Lower league Scottish clubs are playing it, heard it on Radio Scotland!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Thats it, moving to Europe


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Fandango Theme is being played today at Rangers, Everton, Barry Town, and Plymouth


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

LPPrince said:


> Fandango Theme is being played today at Rangers, Everton, Barry Town, and Plymouth


i thought everton were refusing or do you mean the fanzone thing ?


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Teams are only playing it 20 mins before kickoff with nobody in the stadium. Hopefully some fans get the chant going during matches.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

england66 said:


> i thought everton were refusing or do you mean the fanzone thing ?


Well yeah, you don't think they're gonna play it during the game right?


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

Any reports on if it was played in Everton fanzone?/at Rangers


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

AYSTER said:


> Any reports on if it was played in Everton fanzone?/at Rangers


Heard it at the scum (Newco Rangers) ground, but it 20 minutes before kick-off. It's definitely being played at the Everton fanzone. But again, doesn't really mean much unless fans chant it during the match. Every song under the sun gets played before kickoff at football games.


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

Rangers FC Official ‏@RFC_Official 1m

@WWEFandango We just played your theme over the PA system before today's match at Ibrox. @TheDrewMcIntyre & @WadeBarrett will be jealous...


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

LPPrince said:


> Well yeah, you don't think they're gonna play it during the game right?


no i just didnt know when the fanzone thing was, is it during the warm ups for the players, dont really know much about football can you tell


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

VH1 on the Fandwagon


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

This is sensational:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL9MarcmW34


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

FandanGOAT said:


> Two of many Fandango T-Shirt's by this Redbubble user. http://www.redbubble.com/people/gthomson1993/works/10208201-fandango


I visit that site quite frequently. I think these two are the best Fandango shirts I seen so far. The others are just meh, mediocre.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I never thought the WWE would crush Gangnam Style and the 2013 Harlem Shake with FAAAAAAANDAAAAAAANGOOOOOOOOO!

But I love it.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Bit raging at Fandango at the minute.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

YOU SEE GUYS!

This is only the beginning... of Fandango... TAKING OVER THE WORLD!!!
NEXT WEEK NO 1! :mark: 
:bateman

...still need some germans, two threads in german forums were closed down by mods because '_it doesn't make sense_' and '_it will lead to nothing'_.
AHAHAHAAH!!!!! CAN'T WAIT UNTIL WE PROOF THEM WRONG!!!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Another round of likes for the top comment, ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

When HHH reads those r*ngers tweets :HHH :buried


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Murph said:


> When HHH reads those r*ngers tweets :HHH :buried


He's gonna have Drew McIntyre and Wade Barrett bury Fandango


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

RuthStar said:


> OMG, thats 20 minutes from where I live, I'm proud!! The Fandango revolution is spreading everywhere now. =D


Indeed. Ask the peeps at local clubs to play ChaChaLaLa. If they don't think its popular enough, well. You've got tons of videos to prove them wrong. hahaha


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Even the kids are buying into the GOAT:










Brilliant.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Yep, kids are definitely into Faaandaaangooo


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

My 5y/o nephew claims HHH is scared to fight Fandango because he is the strongest of all time


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

greendayedgehead said:


> My 5y/o nephew claims HHH is scared to fight Fandango because he is the strongest of all time


I owe your 5 year old nephew a b...root beer.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LPPrince said:


> Yep, kids are definitely into Faaandaaangooo


:clap


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

Wolves have played it at half time!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

https://twitter.com/Badboysdiehard/status/323086907900821505


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

BIG E WINNING said:


> :clap


you have absolutely the best sig ever


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Another round of likes for the top comment, ladies and gentlemen


Good attempt but i think if your gonna do it then make sure it's right


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fandango

QUICK GO GO GO


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Apparently Blackpool have played this at half time too. And Wolves are using it during a half time competition.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

#88 now - http://livehits.co.uk/top300.php


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fandango
> 
> QUICK GO GO GO


Damn, they fixed it by now. Hahahaha


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Watching Smackdown right now and the crowd are singing the theme  this hype is spreading!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Eh, I watched it last night. They sung it, probably louder too, but WWE just lessened and edited the crowd reaction anyways. And plus, Boston is a pretty "mark" city anyways.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, WWE can't do it to a live Raw. But the London one will be recorded, so...


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Shame the London Raw show will be taped it should be live dammit Fandango is gonna be so over with the Brit fans at that show and they will be singing his theme loud and proud


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't they'd want to edit out the chants it seems like there on the bandwagon with this, it's free advertisement for Vince they know they wouldn't be able to do a better job than us fans. 

But then again it's WWE all it takes is for someone like Punk, Cena or HHH to hate on it, Then it's :buried time.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

So why did they edit Fandango's crowd reaction on SD? Either WWE isn't on board or Boston REALLY sucks.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

BIG E WINNING said:


> So why did they edit Fandango's crowd reaction on SD? Either WWE isn't on board or Boston REALLY sucks.


My guess would be the Boston crowd, Apparently is wasn't loud enuff so it may have not made it onto audio.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I was driving my car about thirty minutes ago and I was listening to clyde1 football phone in and in the background to one of the games was the fandango song it was pretty good hearing it


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats cos different football arenas in the UK have been playing Fandango's theme the hype is taking over the UK


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

BIG E WINNING said:


> So why did they edit Fandango's crowd reaction on SD? Either WWE isn't on board or Boston REALLY sucks.


I'd say its a combination of the two, really. WWE edited the hell out of the reactions on Raw when they showed some on Smackdown, from what I've heard.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

edit


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Tebowing was always stupid as hell


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xywjoo :mark:


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

^ Amazing!

I can't wait for London Raw


----------



## Fandango716 (Mar 11, 2013)

So awesome. WWE 13 Fandango.






or this if that doesnt work ^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tonlIjb_0iw


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Book it. NOW!

It'll beat Rock/Cena II easily.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Here-


----------



## videocruiser (Jun 28, 2011)

Fandango716 said:


> So awesome. WWE 13 Fandango.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must twitter that too him :O


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

LPPrince said:


> Here-


This right here is what its gonna be like for Raw in London


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Knowing WWE, they'll probably ruin everything by putting Santino over Fandango in a feud


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Knowing WWE, they'll probably ruin everything by putting Santino over Fandango in a feud


No. Not gonna happen. Fandango is one of the Vince's projects at the moment, if not the only one. They are not going to blow it like they did with Zack Ryder.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fandango
> 
> QUICK GO GO GO


There is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fandango_(wrestler) that one



BIG E WINNING said:


> So why did they edit Fandango's crowd reaction on SD? Either WWE isn't on board or Boston REALLY sucks.


I heard it during the show, it wasn't as loud, but yes WWE likes to play with the smackdown audio way too damned much, maybe Faaaaaandaaaaango needs to pull a DX and take over the production truck!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Lets hope they don't fuck it up.

Pure gold, he is.

Speaking of which, you'd think all the places that are using his theme would tell people to go buy the song.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> There is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fandango_(wrestler) that one


Nah nah nah, the reason I posted the link you quoted was because someone had edited the Fandango(dance) wikipedia page to say stuff about the wrestler. It was hilarious.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

WWE better not fuck up Fandango at that Raw London show by losing to someone like Santino. I want Fandango winning the match against whoever and then the Brit fans singing his theme song


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I fear more that since British Raw isn't going to be live that they are really going to fuck up the audio with the crowd responses to the superstars. Can't have Super Cena being booed internationally, now can we Vince? fpalm


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

SubZero3:16 said:


> I fear more that since British Raw isn't going to be live that they are really going to fuck up the audio with the crowd responses to the superstars. Can't have Super Cena being booed internationally, now can we Vince? fpalm


Come on now, this isn't true. They've aired the heavy booing he gets from the UK crowd year-in, year-out.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Murph said:


> Come on now, this isn't true. They've aired the heavy booing he gets from the UK crowd year-in, year-out.


Last night on Smackdown they edited in cheers when they showed clips of Cena on Raw when he was clearly getting booed. I put nothing past this company.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

It's not 8th in the UK, why is that still in the title.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, WWE edited the hell out of what really occurred at Raw, its pretty sad.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Last night on Smackdown they edited in cheers when they showed clips of Cena on Raw when he was clearly getting booed. I put nothing past this company.


If you remember, they didn't edit anything on Raw in London or Birminghan in September/October (I don't remember well).


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I hope they don't edit it out, crowds over there are always great so you know they will be on top of this and make it loud.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Does anyone know whether they've edited crowds in the past when in England?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

They didn't. They never did, as far as i remember.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Cool, thanks. Crowd should be awesome.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

they dont have enough time to edit it cause its only a few hours delay


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Eddie Ray said:


> they dont have enough time to edit it cause its only a few hours delay


Yap, you're right. It's just a couple of hours, so they don't have enough time to edit the sound, i guess.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh...my...


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I noticed on the Smackdown episode they edited it heavily with clips from Raw with Cena being booed was covered up, Dolph cashing in the cheers were half covered up. I hope to god Raw London show isnt edited heavily otherwise I will be pissed off. They should show the Brits reactions as this is what makes the show greater airing an episode overseas with a different fan base


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Fandango's so over, former WWE wrestlers in the indies are dancing to his theme


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

LPPrince said:


> Oh...my...


Fandango is now known in the indys


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Fandango is known everywhere.

:cena3


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Oh...my...


:ass


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Bryan D. said:


> No. Not gonna happen. Fandango is one of the Vince's projects at the moment, if not the only one. They are not going to blow it like they did with Zack Ryder.


Zack Ryder wasn't a pet project of Vince's so you can't compare the 2.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Zack Ryder wasn't a pet project of Vince's so you can't compare the 2.


That's what i said.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Bryan D. said:


> That's what i said.


Yeah, but it's not like Vince hasn't squashed any of his pet projects in the past. If he's not getting over as a Heel which is what Vince wants then he'll squash him.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

LPPrince said:


> Oh...my...


Damn, Maria is hot, I wish she'd come back. :ass


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

She might be coming back


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ruckus said:


> Damn, Maria is hot, I wish she'd come back. :ass


your not the only one, not only come back, but without the doofy chick gimmick.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Fan~~DANNNNNNNNN~GO~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Fan~~DANNNNNNNNN~GO~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Worst attempt ever let me educate you for a moment (clears throat) FAAAAAAHHN-DAAAAAAAHHN-GOOOOO, Try it like i did 10 times a day and u may crack it belive me


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

http://www.mobypicture.com/user/bqsl/view/15117770

^^^ Ive just found this from another forum Fandango's theme song played in Middlesbrough, UK nightclub


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

http://livehits.co.uk/top300.php

Out of the top 100 now. Think it is going to be nip and tuck for the top 40 tomorrow.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ShadowCat said:


> Worst attempt ever let me educate you for a moment (clears throat) FAAAAAAHHN-DAAAAAAAHHN-GOOOOO, Try it like i did 10 times a day and u may crack it belive me


Yeah, dude was letting the n's breathe instead of the a's for some reason!


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

currently torturing my girlfriend with this track :lol

its getting so bad that shes begging for 'Friday' by Rebecca Black, anything but this again....but I ain't done yet, bitch lol


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> http://www.mobypicture.com/user/bqsl/view/15117770
> 
> ^^^ Ive just found this from another forum Fandango's theme song played in Middlesbrough, UK nightclub


A night club? didn't expect that :clap


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes Fandango's theme song has now debuted in a UK nightclub


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Is it safe to say that this is the closest thing we've had since Hulkamania regardless of how long it lasts? :ex: Maybe a Mr nanny 2 in the works with Fandango staring.

From JBL's blog: "Monday's WWE crowd was greatest crowd I have ever been in front of, just awesome. Loved the European influence and fans blending with the great fans of NY/NJ and other places-the singing and chanting is incredible. Below is how much Fandango is taking off, I have liked this guy from first time I saw him in a 'dark' match"


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

LPPrince said:


>


Fantastic


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Amazing!!!!!


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Eddie Ray said:


> its getting so bad that shes begging for 'Friday' by Rebecca Black


Christ, I never thought anything could be that bad that you would beg for Friday.

On another note, if I hear this when out tonight, I will mark out bro.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> :mark: :mark:


:vince2 Money Money Yeah Yeah!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> :mark: :mark:


:mark:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Bryan D. said:


> :mark: :mark:


Fuck me that is awesome :mark: Fandango has to be WWE champion

Also has everyone read the thread about the Raw London show starting an hour before the Americans get it shown over there???. That is something to mark out for but shame its not live


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> :mark: :mark:


Fandango wins the title, changes the side plates, and then comes out and celebrates on Raw with this-


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Amazing!!!!!


i know its off topic but kkf could you tell me how to get my sig in the middle of the page instead of at the side, ive been trying for ages nothings working also cant see fandango on livehits now has he completely gone off the chart ?


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

thanks for the help shadow cat


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> :mark: :mark:


It must happen


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> It must happen


It's a shame they don't have the name plates anymore just so Fandango could correct it.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## GaryGee6 (Jun 4, 2012)

Was at Ibrox today for the Rangers game and before the game the tune came on for like 20 seconds and i bursted out laughing and people like wtf looks on there faces at me lmao!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

england66 said:


> i know its off topic but kkf could you tell me how to get my sig in the middle of the page instead of at the side, ive been trying for ages nothings working also cant see fandango on livehits now has he completely gone off the chart ?


Love your sig glad you got it centred, And I dont know about where in the charts the song is now. I really want him to be in the top 40 on Sunday


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

GaryGee6 said:


> Was at Ibrox today for the Rangers game and before the game the tune came on for like 20 seconds and i bursted out laughing and people like wtf looks on there faces at me lmao!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App







You're there...somewhere...


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Always have to let the A's breathe


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

JEKingOfKings said:


>


Thank god Apple get's it.


----------



## GaryGee6 (Jun 4, 2012)

@LPPrince

Nah haha, was over at the other side at the Copland Front, was funny lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

iTunes definitely understands that you have to let the A's breathe. #11 remember


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

GaryGee6 said:


> @LPPrince
> 
> Nah haha, was over at the other side at the Copland Front, was funny lol
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAMN IT

Whatever. Gonna rep the shit out of you anyway.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Got a few people to download the track from itunes during the week, really hoped it would make it in the top 40 for tomorrow to hear it played on radio 1. Fandango is still taking over the UK though. 
Hopefully he can do some tv appearances or something when they come over. I know sky sports news have wrestlers on occasionally Kofi, Miz, Ryder and Foley just off the top of my head have all been on in the past year or two.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Con27 said:


> Got a few people to download the track from itunes during the week, really hoped it would make it in the top 40 for tomorrow to hear it played on radio 1. Fandango is still taking over the UK though.
> Hopefully he can do some tv appearances or something when they come over. I know sky sports news have wrestlers on occasionally Kofi, Miz, Ryder and Foley just off the top of my head have all been on in the past year or two.


When ever WWE comes over here they have a wrestler in the sky sports studio, It's only fitting that Fandango has the honor this year, But he has to stay in character.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

You gotta let the A's breathe

Con27 - Kelly Kelly has been on Sky Sports news in the past promoting Royal Rumble a few years back

Found it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQ2x02g5JjQ


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> You gotta let the A's breathe
> 
> Con27 - Kelly Kelly has been on Sky Sports news in the past promoting Royal Rumble a few years back
> 
> ...


And?

They get somebody in Sky Sports News every few months.

Kane, Ryder, Miz, anybody willing to do it.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

It peaked on Tuesday and didn't enter the Top 40 till Thursday, it's just the way the charts work. I'd imagine it'll be there no bother.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Maria with her as well cool I must have missed that back when they were on.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah was a cool interview

Fandango theme song made it to #10 in the charts before going back up. I really want it in the top 40 on Sunday


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

ShadowCat said:


> When ever WWE comes over here they have a wrestler in the sky sports studio, It's only fitting that Fandango has the honor this year, But he has to stay in character.


Course. He has to be knocking over things and such like he did at Opie and Anthony, hahaha


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

It being in the Top40 should be a big enough thing to get on a tv show these days.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, we'll find out soon enough


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, s'all up to Sunday's charts now


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

well, fingers crossed everyone and see y'all tomorrow


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Regardless of top 40 or not, at least it got way more exposure than anyone expected


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

What's the current position in the charts guys?


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

GaryGee6 said:


> Was at Ibrox today for the Rangers game and before the game the tune came on for like 20 seconds and i bursted out laughing and people like wtf looks on there faces at me lmao!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Haha I'm a Celtic fan, but fair play, sounds like a pretty hilarious moment.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Murph said:


> Haha I'm a Celtic fan, but fair play, sounds like a pretty hilarious moment.


You just gotta aaask


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## diorama (Feb 4, 2009)

LPPrince said:


>


Oh God that's me in the yellow/orange shirt in the front. It was taken from WrestleMania 29 screening in Jakarta yesterday. Thanks for putting it here.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

diorama said:


> Oh God that's me in the yellow/orange shirt in the front. It was taken from WrestleMania 29 screening in Jakarta yesterday. Thanks for putting it here.


GET REPPED


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

LPPrince said:


>


Was just about to check and see of the Indonesia group made the news here yet, would say so :lol

world wide baby, world wide!


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

I believe it will be number 29 in the uk top 40 today, im going to have to listen to bbc radio one to find out


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

fan_tango said:


> I believe it will be number 29 in the uk top 40 today, im going to have to listen to bbc radio one to find out


And what GMT-time would that be? For us who do not live in the UK?


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

It ain't in a top 40


----------



## omikse. (Oct 24, 2011)

What's the current position in the charts


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

its at no 124 in charts shame really would have loved this song to be no 1


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

http://www.officialcharts.com/chart...g-the-witch-is-dead-in-race-to-number-1-2159/
listen to the chart on radio 1 from the start, this will be on early


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

Unless Official Charts on Twitter is trolling, it seems like its there somewhere in the top 40 as they have mentioned it a couple of times today when someone asked to make sure the DJs pronounce his name correctly.


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

criipsii said:


> :lmao


Wow! He actually seems to smile/laugh most of the time


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Went out last night, in the club the DJ played Bohemian Rhapsody, when it played the "Fandango line" - I started fandangoing only to look across the dance floor and seeing another group also Fandangoing!


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

One thing for sure, Radio 1 will bury wrestling in some way tonight.


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

What time will it be on


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/wwe-fandango-entrance-music-taking-world-by-storm-041213


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

Now, if I play this correctly I can become to cool guy who Fandango's first in my area, but I have to do it without revealing my wrestling fandom, because then it will be percieved as geeky and lame. Hmmmm, I'm not gonna bother.


----------



## X-bailey (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol look at this

http://m.bleacherreport.com/article...dango-involved-in-twitter-war-with-everton-fc


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

http://youtu.be/K1J706h30x4


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

Only Fandango should introduce is own theme on the TOP 40. Nobody else has a right!

So they should use this bit:

Faaan Daaan Gooo


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

we are ready for the charts !

http://youtu.be/9xnBB3UnqxY


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Today is the day for Fandango and his fans!!!!!  I hope to god hes in the top 40 UK charts


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Fandango Theme, Fans Trying To Make It #1 On Itunes (currently 113th)*



Chi Town Punk said:


> You people just got money to throw around like that? and dont give me that "its just a dollar" crap. I dont know about yall, but i live in a low income household. cant be wasting dollars like that. it could be the difference if we gon eat today. yall crazy


You're starving and have a computer?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

X-bailey said:


> Lol look at this
> 
> http://m.bleacherreport.com/article...dango-involved-in-twitter-war-with-everton-fc
> 
> ...


And with that gem he is now my number 3 favorite


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

> Regarding internal reaction to Fandango's popularity this week, Vince McMahon and other officials are very happy with the way things have turned out. Fandango has been a "pet project" for Vince McMahon.


-



> - WWE Hall of Famer Steve Austin is predicting big things for Fandango. He tweeted today:
> 
> "BOLD PREDICTION-FANDANGO WILL BE IC CHAMP WITHIN 6-8 MONTHS. #WWE You heard it here first."


:austin


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Austin I love you so much


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Do you guys think he has made the top 40? I really hope the sales from midweek will be enough for him to scrape in.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Shaun_27 said:


> Do you guys think he has made the top 40? I really hope the sales from midweek will be enough for him to scrape in.


 we will find out in 3 mins


----------



## aroniyang (Feb 3, 2010)

5 minutes until the BBCR1 offical chart countdown begins- 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/player/bbc_radio_one

Official Charts ‏@officialcharts 6h 
@jameelajamil Well good luck for later. We know lots of people will be tuning in for that chart battle between Psy and @WWE's Fandango ;-)

Wrestling Memes ‏@Wrestling_Memes 3h 
For the umpteenth time the live charts and iTunes Charts don't represent our position! It's based over the week so now we have to waitandsee


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Great, i didnt think the carts countdown didnt start till 7 ish, seeing as Jameela has tweeted him he will make the chart i think.

Edit: 6 new entries


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Link not working...

EDIT: Scratch that.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am listening to the chart for the first time since rage against the machine got number one. COME ON FANDANGO!!! I think he will be in the top 20 at least hopefully


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Official Charts ‏@officialcharts 

Before the #OfficialChart kicks off on @BBCR1, we can tell you that two of this week's most talked about tracks have NOT made the #Top40.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

nerves like a boss...please...i spent a good deal of beer money on this >_<


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

This was number one?


----------



## aroniyang (Feb 3, 2010)

OMG we are 44th

Official Charts ‏@officialcharts 1m 
Also, @WWEFandango's ChaChaLaLa has missed out on a #Top40 placing by just 239 copies. It's new in at #Number44 today.
.
.
.
.
239 copies


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Its not in top 40


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

44th? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

He ain't 40 yay


----------



## gtamann (Jun 26, 2011)

Well it was a good try all


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

239 copies WE MISSED BY 239 COPIES


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

239 sales, that's close.


----------



## shaneo1985 (Sep 30, 2012)

Was anyone else on the Fandango Train?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8_9BpmFWoA

I am the guy near the centre in the checked shirt, my mate is the guy who "f***ed up".


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm about to hunt down 239 people who could've bought the song


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hopefully the buzz created + the UK shows can help him over the next 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

FUCKING HELL


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

DAMNIT. Well glad I learned that now so I did not waste my time listening to the chart


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> DAMNIT. Well glad I learned that now so I did not waste my time listening to the chart


am gutted like a fish 
Brb, just going to curb stomp those 239 people that didn't buy the song
Brb, 239 people need a special Fandango leg drop.


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

239 copies??? Fuuuuuuck .....


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

We beat psy


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

everyone tweet bbc 1 to play it after the charts as a consolation.

and if you don't have a twitter then just sign up, it isn't difficult


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

We need a scapegoat... Joel Ross? Greg James?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

It's just a fad, so, Fandango and the WWE better enjoy it....in a week or two, no one will care.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Minder Jahal said:


> We need a scapegoat... Joel Ross? Greg James?


239 people who couldn't breathe the A's


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> It's just a fad, so, Fandango and the WWE better enjoy it....in a week or two, no one will care.


doesn't matter, it was fun. ride the wave and enjoy the ride.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The song knew they wouldn't get its name right

It refused to debut


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Official Charts ‏@officialcharts 2m
@LouiseMensch #ImInLoveWithMargaretThatcher sold 8,700 copies this week. Given that it wasn't in the #Top40 on Fri morning that's good going
4:30 PM - 14 Apr 13 

That was in position 35, so Fandango must have had about ~7,000 sales. They should get everyone at the London tapings to get their phones out there and then and buy it.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

D.M.N. said:


> Official Charts ‏@officialcharts 2m
> @LouiseMensch #ImInLoveWithMargaretThatcher sold 8,700 copies this week. Given that it wasn't in the #Top40 on Fri morning that's good going
> 4:30 PM - 14 Apr 13
> 
> That was in position 35, so Fandango must have had about ~7,000 sales. They should get everyone at the London tapings to get their phones out there and then and buy it.


How awesome would that be if they actually did that.

"Everyone take out your phones, and purchase ChaChaLaLa by Jim Johnston"

And then they did. Jeeeeeezus


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  its not in the top 40


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

As if people aren't buying it right now after they heard the news. Relax people.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Eddie Ray said:


> doesn't matter, it was fun. ride the wave and enjoy the ride.


This.

People need to stop taking this shit seriously and just have fun. Fandango Fever isn't gonna last forever, but can we just enjoy it while it lasts like the New Jersey crowd did?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

RaneGaming said:


>


I'd mark


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I am gutted for Fandango and his fans this could of been huge for him making it in to the top 40 UK charts just before he was about to tour the UK with WWE. Those 239 people who didnt buy the song clearly didnt breathe the A's


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The only one in his ring gear

BOSS


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Minder Jahal said:


> We need a scapegoat... Joel Ross? Greg James?


I hate Joel Ross, he appears a right arrogant twerp on twitter


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xnBB3UnqxY
we celebrated to early


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

He charted at #44 without any real advertising

Think about that for a moment


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

still think we should all email Chris Evans at Radio 2


----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

Wait till raw in London


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> He charted at #44 without any real advertising
> 
> Think about that for a moment


it was all a bit of fun if it had made it then it would have been great it didn't no big deal still number 3 in soundtracks and number 44 in Charts in 4 days is very good


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

IISUPERXEROII said:


> Wait till raw in London


Well, he's gonna get a pop, thats for sure.

Don't think its gonna affect sales too much though.


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

the fact that several Maggie Thatcher related songs appear in the top 40 means any other week and Chachalala would have squeezed into the top 40


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Bring on Raw in London I want to see Fandango get that reaction and the Brit crowd to sing his theme song


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

I really hope hes at Raw in London, but theres a SD house show the same night in Cardiff


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

[email protected] 
just send one little email to this address and request chachalala (fandangos theme) in the past he has at least read out popular emails even talking about an exclusive song he was supposed to play that didn't exist lol


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

They should give Fandango the IC Title and have it hold it for a while. Maybe even break the record for longest reign.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

That is a really good idea^ 

Make that damn belt relevant again.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

DUDE, 44 is fucking sick! 
It will be higher in 2 weeks! 
:bateman


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> They should give Fandango the IC Title and have it hold it for a while. Maybe even break the record for longest reign.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## IISUPERXEROII (Apr 9, 2013)

kopitelewis said:


>


Good banter 
lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Fandango is Smart  he's playing his heel role and getting Press


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Guy what was the final chart position?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

ShadowCat said:


> Guy what was the final chart position?


44


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

RaneGaming said:


> Fandango is Smart  he's playing his heel role and getting Press


Yep, he's doing EXACTLY what he needs to be doing.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> 44


That's pretty decent did they play it on the radio one chart show tonight?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm appalled that we missed out by a mere 239 copies. Had the WWE actually capitalised on the buzz we could've done it. One blog post on wwe.com asking for people to buy it and he'd have done it.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WWE not promoting the fuck out of this is a disgrace. I thought Fandango was Vince's personal project? I was expecting them to be all over this considering they crave media attention like a junkie craves heroin. 

The ONE TIME people actually wanted them to promote something in the mainstream, and they don't fucking do it! But don't doubt for a second they'll be shoving The Rock's next movie down everyone's throats fpalm :no:. 

Such bullshit, man.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I thought you people said the moment WWE support it, it will be stop being a cool thing to do?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

WOOLPUSSY said:


> I thought you people said the moment WWE support it, it will be stop being a cool thing to do?


But they didn't so by virtue of being miserable IWC fucks we're free to lambast them for not supporting it.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

What number did it get too and in what chart?Also was it played on Radio?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

What is the connection between Fandango and Everton?


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

it came in at number 44 and the radio only plays the top 40 so he was a little bit off.

And there isnt any connection between Fandango and Everton.

Everton allow fans to requests songs to be played before the game. someone tweeted asking for it they replied saying no. Fandango replied to the no asking who are everton so everton offered him a chance to come visit the club and see who they are.


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

It was only just over 200 sales away from cracking the top 40 aswell! Gutted!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Fandango theme song came 44th place in the UK charts but really this is good considering the hype didnt start til Tuesday we should be proud


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Well done Scotland, got to #31 there: http://www.officialcharts.com/scottish-singles-chart/


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

YESSSSSSS  so Fandango got #31 in the Scotland charts that is excellent


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

44 a respectable chart position, it probably would have had to chart a lot higher to get any proper airplay.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

At least we Scottish fans held up our side of the bargain. Considering that we almost certainly contributed to most of the sales of the #1 as well.


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

It did really well all things considering.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Mate texted me about it and could'nt believe it was charting!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> At least we Scottish fans held up our side of the bargain. Considering that we almost certainly contributed to most of the sales of the #1 as well.







Saw this on Twitter, Rangers playing it at Ibrox on Saturday.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

My stepbrother told me that when he was at the Hamilton Mall yesterday(thats in New Jersey), they were playing ChaChaLaLa over the loudspeakers so everyone in that big ass mall heard it.

And yes, some were dancing.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Argh!! Just a couple hundred more sales and it would have made the top 40 then. Still reaching number 44 is a great achievement. Well done guys.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/13/index/16533344

^Some guy is asking for a Football School name. He's gonna start one in London.

WHAT DO YOU THINK I SUGGESTED


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Fandango should be the school name


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Faaahn-daaahn-gooo should be the school name


Fixed.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

I see Fandango being in the lists of best baby names of 2013, I mean seriously, if you want your kid to be popular, its the perfect name right??

This is fantastic though seriously, the buzz hes getting, the praise has to go to the RAW crowd, they started this thing!! and Jericho for putting the man himself over!..


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been away since Friday, can someone tell me what's been happening regarding Fandango?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

RuthStar said:


> I see Fandango being in the lists of best baby names of 2013, I mean seriously, if you want your kid to be popular, its the perfect name right??
> 
> This is fantastic though seriously, the buzz hes getting, the praise has to go to the RAW crowd, they started this thing!! and Jericho for putting the man himself over!..


I honest to God had a friend not 40 minutes ago send me a message on Facebook asking me to send her Fandango matches because she was curious.

I sent her both.

2-0 bitches


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Fandango tweeted-


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

LPPrince said:


> I honest to God had a friend not 40 minutes ago send me a message on Facebook asking me to send her Fandango matches because she was curious.
> 
> I sent her both.
> 
> 2-0 bitches


Geez this shit is like the 

"Antoine Dodson..hide ya kids" shit :lol 

The fact it is going beyond WWE is great..what is helping this is the "Fandang-oing" shit.any new 'dance' and the media flocks to it like flies on shit. Plus i'm sure you brits will help keep it relevant.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> I've been away since Friday, can someone tell me what's been happening regarding Fandango?


Well After Raw the Fandangorevolution exploded all over the world :lol

The Great Everton Twitter Feud.
The baseball games
The theme sales
The dancing from America to Indonesia..

A worldwide phenomenon WWE has no-sold to the worst degree I think I have ever seen.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Didn't hear about the baseball games, What happened? Just the crowd chanting his theme or was his song played?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Didn't hear about the baseball games, What happened? Just the crowd chanting his theme or was his song played?


The theme being played before and after the games by various teams. I have been kinda busy running around like crazy the last few days so I am kinda behind on all the Fandangonews.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn that is awesome. I did see a video of his theme being played at a football game in Scotland, and did hear rumours of it being played at a Wolves game. I can't WAIT for the Raw show in the UK next week, the crowd are going to be brilliant and I can't wait to see if he goes to any football grounds or on any radio stations etc.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/76934/fandango-makes-wwe-history.html?p=1

They say Duggan made the charts in 1994, I had a look and assume it is this:

12/12/1992 - SLAM JAM, WWF SUPERSTARS (Arista 74321124887) - #4, 9 weeks
03/04/1993 - WRESTLEMANIA, WWF SUPERSTARS (Arista 74321136832) - #14, 5 weeks
10/07/1993 - USA, WWF SUPERSTARS FEATURING HACKSAW JIM DUGGAN (Arista 74321153092) - #71, 1 week


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Any more news on which brand he tours with now?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

WWE's newest third brand, named The A's.

I mean, if The Rock could have a show named after one of his catchphrases...


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Take what you can get, its on the Indie Singles Chart


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

This is utter insanity, and the fact that it isn't splashed all over wwe.com baffles me. 

WWE CRAVES publicity and mainstream attention, and the one time they get it, they ignore it. :hayden3


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

WWE be failin


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

The Raw crowd will suck tonight as it will be back to mums and kids in the crowd booing. I cant wait for Raw in London the week after Fandango is gonna get so much reaction


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

round 2
everyone gonna buy ChaChaLaLa again December 1st 2013 ?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

If we managed to (awesomely) make Rage Against the Machine, Killing in the Name of Christmas number 1 I'd say there's a fair shot.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm so glad this thread is alive again, but I've already bought it once, can you buy it again?

:fandango


----------

